# Die Argon Gallerie



## chickenway-user (25. Januar 2012)

Nein, ich hab keins (will mir jemand eins schenken?). 
Ich will nur dem Wunsch nach einer auf Argons spezialisierten Galerie nachkommen - die Argon-(nicht)-Besitzer kriegen das ja irgendwie nicht hin - oder behaupten das zumindest.

Also los jetzt.

Achso, zum Titel, Argon ist das 18. Element im Periodensystem der Elemente und ist zu etwa 0,934% in der Atmosphäre vertreten und damit das häufigste (und billigste) Edelgas hier in der Gegend. 
Steht zumindest so bei Wikipedia.


----------



## h0tz (25. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. Januar 2012)

gute idee mit der argon gallerie, obwohls ja schon einige argon threads gibt. 

hier mein CC in "Erstausstattung" von Anfang 2008.






nächste Woche werde ich bilder von aktuellen zusatand posten.

und hier mein FR (BJ07) projekt....






leider war / ist mein helius AM zu geil und somit ist das FR schon wieder weiter verkauft...


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2012)

Ähm, die gab es doch schon mal. Was ein Gusset so alles auslösen kann


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2012)

Argon FR, mittlerweile anstatt der Lyrik mit DT Swiss Gabel


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2012)

jetzt aber mit Revelation, Superforce 45 und Swampthing 2.5 2ply

bis auf die Strassenreifen aktuell:


----------



## codit (26. Januar 2012)

Argon RoCC, aus 2005, Stand von Heute:


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2012)

Argon in Äktschen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> jetzt aber mit Revelation, Superforce 45 und Swampthing 2.5 2ply
> 
> bis auf die Strassenreifen aktuell:



Was hast du für eine Übersetzung angebaut?


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Argon RoCC, aus 2005, Stand von Heute:



schön


----------



## Boondog (27. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (27. Januar 2012)

Ready To Race
2005er mit 9800g





Sattel ist jetzt ein Speedneedle.


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2012)

@MarcoFibr: 34x11-36


----------



## Midgetman (27. Januar 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


>



Wenn ich das so sehe... Dabei habe ich ein gut funktionierendes Rennrad... Aber nur eins, in sofern...


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Januar 2012)

geile straßenkarre!

so ein argon road muss auch mal her. vielleicht auch als crosser.


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Januar 2012)

mein 2004er argon cc im aktuellen zustand


----------



## hdamok (27. Januar 2012)

mal ein Poserbild xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (27. Januar 2012)

*Nicolai Argon FR 160mm *





Wistler,CAN 2011




Wistler,CAN 2011 




Wistler,CAN 2011




Wistler,CAN 2011




Wistler,CAN 2011





Mein Argon ist aber gerade bissl umgebaut worden, fotos folgen!!!

Gruss
Denny


----------



## slayerrider (27. Januar 2012)

Das Rennrad ist unglaublich gut!


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Januar 2012)

mainz


----------



## Triple F (27. Januar 2012)

Argon RoFR | 2009 | Gr. L | bronze eloxiert | 14,52 kg

Mittlwerweile mit rotem Atlas AM Lenker


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mainz



Sauber


----------



## Triple F (28. Januar 2012)

Argon RoCC | 2007 | Gr. L | schwarz eloxiert | CrankBrothers - Edition | 11,92 kg


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Januar 2012)

andrere perspektive trotzdem Mainz


----------



## wowbagger (28. Januar 2012)

Hab auch eins...


----------



## Midgetman (28. Januar 2012)

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Januar 2012)

hdamok schrieb:


> mal ein Poserbild xD



irre schön das radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muldentaler (28. Januar 2012)

Aktuell von heute


----------



## Midgetman (28. Januar 2012)

Navi, Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche - ein ehrliches Foto. 

Ich frage mich nur, wieso das Bike so sauber ist


----------



## muldentaler (28. Januar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wieso das Bike so sauber ist



So besser?


----------



## Ge!st (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich die tollen Argons sehe, hätte ich echt Lust auf ein Hardtail, am besten noch mit Pinion


----------



## nicolai.fan (28. Januar 2012)

das Rad meiner Frau


----------



## Midgetman (28. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> So besser?



Jupp 

Ihr hattet aber offenbar mehr Frost als wir. Gegen Mittag wurde das Rad doch sehr schnell, sehr dreckig...


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2012)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> das Rad meiner Frau



XTR  was wiegt es? Weltklasse


----------



## nicolai.fan (28. Januar 2012)

fahr mal 32 Zähne mit einer Ultegra


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2012)

das sind doch keine 32 Zähne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (28. Januar 2012)

jetzt nicht  32 Zähne kommen drauf wenn es in die Berge geht

Gewicht 7,46 kg


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## Klinger (29. Januar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mainz



Sieht nach sehr viel Federweg aus?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Januar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Sieht nach sehr viel Federweg aus?



150mm  ist ja auch ein Argon FR


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## Klinger (29. Januar 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051823]
	
[/URL]

Mein Argon 29" ROCC im Winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (29. Januar 2012)

Ist das ein L?


----------



## Klinger (29. Januar 2012)

XL, bin 1.93m und passt sehr gut!


----------



## OldSchool (29. Januar 2012)

Danke.

Fährst du sehr gestreckt? Bin 1.92m SL 93cm hatte evtl. an ein L gedacht. Der Reach ist laut Techsheets doch sehr lang. 

Welche Vorbaulänge hast du, wie breit ist dein Lenker?


----------



## Klinger (30. Januar 2012)

Vorbau 100mm, Lenker 630mm, ca 5 cm Sattelüberhöhung
Ich fühle mich auch auf Strecken von ca 100km ganz wohl damit.


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Januar 2012)

Ist das ein Argon?






Auf der ISPO gesehen, leider ein bisschen hässlich aufgebaut (und auch nicht besser geknippst).


----------



## sluette (30. Januar 2012)

coole kiste, ist mal das erste nicolai e-bike was mir gefällt.


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Januar 2012)

ich werd mich wohl nie mit der optik anfreunden können...das unterrohr ist der horror


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Januar 2012)

Also als Fully gefällts mir, so find ich Hinterbau und Gabel zu mager...


----------



## followupup (30. Januar 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


>



wooooooow wird man neidiiiiiisch


----------



## xtr_shadow (30. Januar 2012)

für die es interessiert hier der alten thread

ein argon road ist auch was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (31. Januar 2012)

Schon lange ausser Dienst


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2012)

Hi Ti-Max, erkennst du es wieder? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1053129







ein wenig Dreck vom  "draussen Spielen" haftet noch drann.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## der-gute (31. Januar 2012)

OMfG

gut, das man das hier nicht sieht...


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Januar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi Ti-Max, erkennst du es wieder?



Sicher 

Lass Dich von den negativen Kommentaren nicht abhalten, Dein Rad so weiter so zu fahren, wie es Dir passt...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sicher
> 
> Lass Dich von den negativen Kommentaren nicht abhalten,




NIe MaLS


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2012)

So...... Futter für diese wunderschöne Argon Galerie 

Und ja.... es ist nicht mainz 


























getauscht werden noch Sattel/Stütze, Lenker, Griffe, Schnellspanner hinten.


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> getauscht werden noch Sattel/Stütze, Lenker, Griffe, Schnellspanner hinten.



Dann ist super. Das waren genau die Punkte, die ich bemängelt hätte.

Auf wenn nicht dainz, es passt aber zur Inneneinrichtung.


----------



## szamarmadar (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte noch GCD verbaut....is aber auch so schon n schöner Schlitten...

Thread is abonniert....Ich will auch son Teil


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Februar 2012)

das grüne is geil.
welche größe ist das? M oder L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. Februar 2012)

Geile Uffkleba!


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das grüne is geil.
> welche größe ist das? M oder L?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich das grade gar nicht genau, aber ich glaube L 




chickenway-user schrieb:


> Geile Uffkleba!



Das find ich auch. Ich habe einfach einen roten über einen orangenen geklebt.


----------



## followupup (3. Februar 2012)

guru.....was wiegt das bike


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2012)

habs noch net gewogen!


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Februar 2012)

puffmutti prüfe er doch bitte einmal die größe des gerätes, danke.


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2012)

Die Puffmuddi sacht M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2012)

sooo, hier kommt mein Argon CC im neuen look...

ich nenn's mal liebevoll ugly beauty weil das eloxieren nicht so 100% geklappt hat...






setup ist noch nicht 100%, ich warte noch auf die X0 kurbel und muss noch diesen fummeligen CSIXX kettenstrebenschutz dran basteln...
momentan hat's 9,75kg auf den rippen...


----------



## Ge!st (4. Februar 2012)

Schade wegen der Verfärbung am Sitzrohr, ansonst wirklich ein tolles Bike. 

Wie wäre es mit einer Folie im Carbonlook, vom Umwerfer bis zur Höhe der Bremsleitung oder einem Nicolaischriftzug oder so an der Stelle?


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2012)

Bitte kein FoliaTec-Tuning an einem Nicolai!!


----------



## franky-biking (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## Testmaen (5. Februar 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen zufällig im Netz entdeckt, leider auch schon wieder vergessen wo genau.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Februar 2012)

Schickes Teil....

Ich hatte auch mal einen Ausflug in das Argon-Lager:


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das find ich auch. Ich habe einfach einen roten über einen orangenen geklebt.



Ich weiss, hab ich doch auch so...



Testmaen schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen zufällig im Netz entdeckt, leider auch schon wieder vergessen wo genau.



von hier vielleicht?


----------



## Midgetman (6. Februar 2012)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen zufällig im Netz entdeckt, leider auch schon wieder vergessen wo genau.



Führe mich nicht in Versuchung...


----------



## Testmaen (9. Februar 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> von hier vielleicht?



Nee, da war's nicht. Ich meine die Seite wo ich es her hatte, hatte sich auf Crosser konzentriert, ist aber auch egal.

Aber dank Dir jedenfalls für den Link, da gab's noch eine paar schöne Bilder von dem Radl und bei Flickr auch.

Was für eine Rahmengrösse wird das sein, XL/XXL ?! Dimsensionen von Rahmen, Steuerrohr, Laufrädern wirken recht groß, die Gabel (Stiletto?!) recht schmächtig.







Und dann gleich noch ein anderes hübsches Argon Road bei Flickr gefunden.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Februar 2012)

Das erste hui (bis auf den Rise des Vorbaus), das zweite nicht hui. Wer zur Hölle braucht einen Kettenstrebenschutz beim Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (9. Februar 2012)

Die Sattelstellung beim Zweiten finde ich seltsamer als den ansteigenden Vorbau beim Ersten.


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle braucht einen Kettenstrebenschutz beim Rennrad




Vielleicht macht der Besitzer ja sowas damit 

[yt=RR]NJmdb1Oe2h8&feature[/yt][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Februar 2012)

In dem Fall akzeptiert


----------



## cubeI (10. Februar 2012)

Ein Argon


----------



## codit (11. Februar 2012)

Der Winter ist spitze! Neue, angepasste Bereifung:




Vorsicht, die kleine Königin baut so hoch, das man den Verstellweg der Ausfallenden nur noch zu
75% nutzen kann.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## LeichteGranate (12. Februar 2012)

Hier mal Schneidis neues Trainingsbike:


----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2012)

krasse kiste, singlespeed, fehlendes gusset am sitzrohr und das geschlossene ausfallende. ist das nun standard beim fr?


----------



## slayerrider (13. Februar 2012)

sieht ziemlich gut aus.

Ausfallende ist doch gar nicht geschlossen, oder blicke ich da gerade nicht so durch?


----------



## aka (13. Februar 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ausfallende ist doch gar nicht geschlossen, oder blicke ich da gerade nicht so durch?


Doch - die Flaeche oberhalb vom verschiebbaren Ausfallende ist nicht ausgefraest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Februar 2012)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Hier mal Schneidis neues Trainingsbike:



Eine Durolux im Nicolai... Darf man das ?


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2012)

wieso nicht? muss es maximal teuer sein?

dazu wenn man teamfahrer is...


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Februar 2012)

Überlege mir die 2011 Durolux mal zu kaufen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2012)

bissel genauer wäre cool

160
180
TAD
RCA


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Februar 2012)

Hab eine 160 RCA im Auge für mein AM.


----------



## stuk (14. Februar 2012)

darf man nicht!
nur wenn man Teamfahrer ist, sind Billig-Gabeln erlaubt, dafür müssen dann aber 500e Padale verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Februar 2012)

Schade.


----------



## slayerrider (14. Februar 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Doch - die Flaeche oberhalb vom verschiebbaren Ausfallende ist nicht ausgefraest.



ach, jetzt blicke ich erst was gemeint war. Ich dachte, er meint die Möglichkeit zum öffenen des Rahmens um einen Riemen zu verbauen...


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> darf man nicht!
> nur wenn man Teamfahrer ist, sind Billig-Gabeln erlaubt, dafür müssen dann aber 500e Padale verbaut werden.



Ist der Umkehrschluss dann als Nichtteamfahrer nur die teuersten Komponenten bis auf die Pedale, das müssen dann Tatzen vom Baumarkt-McKenzie sein?


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2012)

schneidis trainings argon rahmen 

aber bei den aufpreisen 

conehead, kürzeres sitzrohr und elox machen locker über 600 euro nur aufpreise. wäre mir dann im endefekt für nen ht rahmen zu viel.

das conehead steuerrohr könnten sie ruhig als standard nehmen. das 1.5" im argon ist fast zuviel des guten. die fehlenden sitzrohr gussets ala argon cc sind extrem chic.


----------



## codit (14. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das conehead steuerrohr könnten sie ruhig als standard nehmen. das 1.5" im argon ist fast zuviel des guten. die fehlenden sitzrohr gussets ala argon cc sind extrem chic.


 
Si Dottore,

in der Form ist das FR (m)ein Traum.  Schmacht . Ich denke im Herbst werde ich schwach. Der Riemen ist aber nicht mein Fall, fuer mich ruft ein HT immer nach Dreck.

codit


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Februar 2012)

Leider nur ein altes Foto meines 2002er Argon. In dieser Konfiguration nicht mehr existent, da jüngst komplett umgebaut zum (einfacheren) Zweitrad. Bis auf Gabel, Bremsen, Steuersatz nun überall andere Komponenten.


----------



## Klinger (17. Februar 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Der Riemen ist aber nicht mein Fall, fuer mich ruft ein HT immer nach Dreck.
> 
> codit



Schließt das eine das andere aus? 
Ich dachte das wäre umgekehrt: Riemen + HT = optimale Kombination für den Dreck.


----------



## codit (17. Februar 2012)

@klinger: bei Winter- und Modder-Bedingungen scheint der Riemenantrieb doch ordentlichen Verschleiss aufzuweisen, sie "Gates Carbon Drive vs. Kette" im Antiebsforum


----------



## NicArgon (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo gemeinde,
hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Lieblings.
Aktuelles gewicht *ohne *Krims Krams wie Schutbleche etc:
10,76 kg


----------



## Triple F (17. Februar 2012)

10,76 kg?
Dann muss ich mal meine Waage eichen... mein ROCC bringt 1,1 kg mehr auf die Waage und ich habe keine Ahnung, wo die stecken könnten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

Der RoCC Rahmen wiegt schon ~ 2,00 kg.


----------



## codit (17. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Der RoCC Rahmen wiegt schon ~ 2,00 kg.


 
Meiner wog nackig 1760gr (L, eleox). Komplett steht er aber auch mit 11,8kg
da. Egal, mehr Gewicht heisst besseres Training.


----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

Meiner wiegt in Elox und L 2.052 g  gestern gewogen.

Egal, so ist er haltbarer, wenn ich Moppelchen drauf sitze


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Meiner wiegt in Elox und L 2.052 g  gestern gewogen.
> 
> Egal, so ist er haltbarer, wenn ich Moppelchen drauf sitze



qwatsch nich...  mach fotos


----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

Erst fertisch bauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Erst fertisch bauen.



freu mich schon.  

giles,- mich wirst du im ktwr nicht mehr lesen... nur kranke hirne dort. :kotz:


----------



## NicArgon (17. Februar 2012)

Werde bei nächster gelegenheit mal an die Waage hängen.
- Rahmen in L - schwarz eloxiert 1.700g
- NoTubes Felgen sparen einiges an Gewicht (hab ich aber gerad nicht parat)
- Fox Gabel 1.370g
- Ritchey WCS Carbon Parts sparen auch ein Paar Gramm

In Summe habe ich nie eine genaue AUflistung gemacht, kann nur über das Gesamtgewicht Aussage machen


----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> freu mich schon.
> 
> giles,- mich wirst du im ktwr nicht mehr lesen... nur kranke hirne dort. :kotz:



Ich bin da auch her.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2012)

was sagt und das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir aber schon einen Spiegelbildlichwen RtWR - Aufkleber gebastelt


----------



## Triple F (17. Februar 2012)

NicArgon schrieb:


> Werde bei nächster gelegenheit mal an die Waage hängen.
> - Rahmen in L - schwarz eloxiert 1.700g
> - NoTubes Felgen sparen einiges an Gewicht (hab ich aber gerad nicht parat)
> - Fox Gabel 1.370g
> ...



Yup, meiner Rahmen in L wiegt auch um die 1700 g
- Habe auch Nobby Nic Tubeless - ready
- DT Swiss XRM 100 ist vermutlich um die 1,8 kg (habe ich dummerweise nicht davor gewogen)... Die Fox mit 1,37 kg ist aber schon _sehr_ leicht...
- Habe die komplette Crank Brothers Cobalt11-Palette, also auch Carbon Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker...
-In Einzelgewichten war ich knapp an 11.4 kg (Küchenwaage), allerdings noch mit der Fox 32. Habe Züge, Milch, Griffe, gekürzte Kette mit eingerechnet....

Naja, will jeztz auch nicht um jedes Gramm feilschen, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde --> Training


----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

Frage habt ihr CC oder RoCC? Kann des bissel mehr am Ausfahlende 300 ausmachen.

Weil auch L , blau eloxiert 2052 g


----------



## codit (17. Februar 2012)

RoCC noch mit Easton Rohrsatz


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Februar 2012)

2002er Argon Grösse L, Pulverbeschichtung: 1876g


----------



## sluette (17. Februar 2012)

NicArgon schrieb:


> ...
> Aktuelles gewicht *ohne *Krims Krams wie Schutbleche etc:
> 10,76 kg



also da würde ich auch gerne mal ein bild an der waage sehen. meins wiegt ohne coladose und mit pace carbon stargabel 9,85kg...




giles schrieb:


> Meiner wiegt in Elox und L 2.052 g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argon CC oder FR? würde FR tippen. mein FR hat im M 1969g gewogen, mein CC 1665g, beide raw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (17. Februar 2012)

Ich habe soeben beschlossen, dass mein Argon (CC 29 XL Pulver) nicht an die Waage gehängt werden wird... 

edit: ist mir aber auch irgendwie sowas von...


----------



## Klinger (18. Februar 2012)

codit schrieb:


> @klinger: bei Winter- und Modder-Bedingungen scheint der Riemenantrieb doch ordentlichen Verschleiss aufzuweisen, sie "Gates Carbon Drive vs. Kette" im Antiebsforum



Ok, danke, das hat sich dann auch erledigt!


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben beschlossen, dass mein Argon (CC 29 XL Pulver) nicht an die Waage gehängt werden wird...
> 
> edit: ist mir aber auch irgendwie sowas von...



  da gebe Ich dir Recht, ist doch alles sekundär.
entweder hat Mann was in die Beine oder nicht


----------



## Beaker_ (20. Februar 2012)

Sorry, falscher Thread ....


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2012)

Net mainZ


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2012)

boah ich will auch eines!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

@haferstroh :  !!!


----------



## Midgetman (23. Februar 2012)

Also die cone heads gefallen mir einfach nicht. Sehen irgendwie aus wie Erlenmeier Kolben.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist mal mit Abstand eines der schönsten Tapered Steuerrohre, dass ich bislang gesehen habe.


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2012)

ich bin weiterhin verliebt...





das Ding geht so derbe ab - mit Reverb und [email protected]° Vorbau.

Leider fehlen mir einige Dinge:
- kürzeres Steuerrohr (im aktuellen Argon FR mit 1.5 Steuerrohr auch nur mit aussenliegendem Lager unten fahrbar)
- ISCG
- Geo für 150 mm Gabel
- 2 kg Rahmengewicht

daher teste ich neben meinem Schätzchen ein neues Hardtail im Frühjahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoisonB (23. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Net mainZ


----------



## Klinger (23. Februar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Sehen irgendwie aus wie Erlenmeier Kolben.



 Fahre auch mit so `nem Kolben rum, toller Vergleich


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

das lässt die vermutung zu , jede frau wäre an bestimmten stellen fett - was def. nicht so ist


----------



## wildbiker (23. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah ich will auch eines!



Verdammt, so langsam brodelt der Habenwillgedanke auch....dann am liebsten aber mit Gates und Rohloff...


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2012)

neee

meine XTR 1x10 läuft so unglaublich gut...
da brauch ich keine unglaublich schwere und reibungsverlüsternde Rohloff


----------



## thoralfw (24. Februar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Verdammt, so langsam brodelt der Habenwillgedanke auch....dann am liebsten aber mit Gates und Rohloff...



so in etwa?


----------



## giles (24. Februar 2012)

Ist das ein 29er HR und ein 26er VR? Oder ist das Photo nur aus einem ungünstigen Winkel gemacht?


----------



## sluette (24. Februar 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> so in etwa?



also für meinen geschmack sollte Nicolai die finger von dem 29" thema lassen. nicht weil ich nicht ans konzept glaube, aber andere bekommen das deutlich harmonischer hin. wenn ich weiter oben die beiden argons von guru und vom guten sehe, ich finde die 29" versionen einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## giles (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Rahmengrösse macht egal, ob bei 26er oder 29er eine Menge aus (optisch).

Ich bekenne mich als Anhänger der klassischen Rahmengrössen  nicht als jemand, der den Fokus auf klein und gemein setzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube das ist Größe M. L und XL sehen schon "normaler" aus.


----------



## stuk (24. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> also für meinen geschmack sollte Nicolai die finger von dem 29" thema lassen. nicht weil ich nicht ans konzept glaube, aber andere bekommen das deutlich harmonischer hin.




Dachte ich auch immer, bis ich das hier gesehen habe......


----------



## thoralfw (24. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> also für meinen geschmack sollte Nicolai die finger von dem 29" thema lassen. nicht weil ich nicht ans konzept glaube, aber andere bekommen das deutlich harmonischer hin. wenn ich weiter oben die beiden argons von guru und vom guten sehe, ich finde die 29" versionen einfach nur schrecklich.



es ist ein Rahmen in der Größe M - was die Harmonie angeht, so bin ich vom bike absolut begeistert. letztendlich ging es mir auch darum die perfekte symbiose zwischen gates, rohloff und rahmen zu finden. und da macht nicolai keiner was vor. 

und auch hier gilt: es ist alles eine frage des persönlichen geschmacks!


----------



## thoralfw (24. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rahmengrösse macht egal, ob bei 26er oder 29er eine Menge aus (optisch).
> 
> Ich bekenne mich als Anhänger der klassischen Rahmengrössen  nicht als jemand, der den Fokus auf klein und gemein setzt.



hier haben wir z.B. ein 29er argon vom user klinger (ich bin mal so frei und poste ein bild) und das ist größe xl.
mir gefallen die proportionen beim m rahmen westenlicher besser.


----------



## thoralfw (24. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer, bis ich das hier gesehen habe......



hier ist die geo auf 120 mm angepasst.


----------



## giles (24. Februar 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> hier haben wir z.B. ein 29er argon vom user klinger (ich bin mal so frei und poste ein bild) und das ist größe xl.
> mir gefallen die proportionen beim m rahmen westenlicher besser.



Ich möchte ja gar nicht über deinen Gechmack streiten. Ist schon so wie du sagst, ist dein Rad und dir gefältt es. Also passt es.

Trotzdem sieht das obige gefälliger aus, bei dir denke ich als erstes an ein Dirtbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. Februar 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> ...es ist alles eine frage des persönlichen geschmacks!



habe ich ja so geschrieben:


sluette schrieb:


> also für meinen geschmack sollte Nicolai...





stuk schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer, bis ich das hier gesehen habe......


keine frage, die kiste ist 1a aufgebaut, wie auch die von thoralf, erinnert mich den 29" wheels aber ein skaliertes pukyrad . die XL variante sagt mir da deutlich eher zu.


----------



## Klinger (24. Februar 2012)

Proportionen hin oder her:
Ich bin nun mal 1,93m groß und habe lange Arm +  Beine, deshalb war für mich die Wahl auf den 29er-xl-Rahmen gefallen: ich fühle mich auch auf langen Strecken (>100km) noch wohl drauf, passt halt.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2012)

ich bin 1,96 m und fahre einen Argon FR in XL (s.o.)

ok, ich fahre Geländerad, nicht Schotterstrassenfahrrad ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

oh , popcorn !!


----------



## macmaegges (24. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer, bis ich das hier gesehen habe......



Sieht für mich nicht nach einem Serienrahmen aus, eher wie ein Maßrahmen.

Die Farbe


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

ja ,die farbe is schön ......D


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Februar 2012)

Leute, mehr (neue) Argon-Bilder!  Fast eine ganze Threadseite nur mit Bildern, die zigmal zitiert wurden!


----------



## thoralfw (24. Februar 2012)

manchmal muss man sich halt über das eine oder andere austauschen - sonst wärs ja langweilig


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Februar 2012)

Ok  Aber bitte nicht mehr den grünen Rahmen zitieren


----------



## stuk (24. Februar 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nicht nach einem Serienrahmen aus, eher wie ein Maßrahmen.
> 
> Die Farbe



lt Besitzer "ist ein normaler "M" Rahmen mit Anpassung auf 120mm Federgabel und den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel vom Argon 29" FR. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2012)

und das ist dann Tailormade!


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Februar 2012)

tim taylormade, binford2000 sozusagen


----------



## maddin. (26. Februar 2012)

Argon TR


----------



## Klinger (26. Februar 2012)

Was ist das für eine Gabel?
Hast Du Detailfotos von der Gepäckträgerbefestigung oben/unten?


----------



## maddin. (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Klinger,

die Gabel ist eine Salsa Cromoto 29" die ich in Rahmenfarbe pulvern ließ. In Serie ist die Schwarz. Die Schutzblechaufnahme musste auch verlängert werden, haben die von bike-components in Aachen aber super gelöst!.

Die Gepäckträgerbefestigung für "unten" ist vorhanden, "oben" ist der Träger per Adapter befestigt, der aber von Nicolai geliefert wurde.

Um diesen Adapter zu sehen, musst du das Foto der Front vergrößern, dann kann man diesen sehr gut erkennen.

Grüß mir die Heimat!!


----------



## cycophilipp (26. Februar 2012)

maddin. schrieb:


> Argon TR



auf den ersten Blick dacht ich mir da - unglaublich (übel), aber jetzt nach einer Minute Details ankucken - echt schick!!! Herrlich anders!

Na, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker - ich find das 26er Argon mit dem fast-90°-Winkel zw. Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe ziemlich unästhetisch, die 29er M dagegen absolut cool, vor allem das grüne!!!


----------



## OptiMist (27. Februar 2012)

Nach einem Upgrade am Wochenende (neue Laufräder) sieht mein bestes Stück jetzt so aus:


----------



## Klinger (27. Februar 2012)

Schöne freundliche Erdfarben, das gefällt mir. 
Was für Pedale sind da montiert, taugen die was auf Dauer?


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

nice !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (27. Februar 2012)

Die Pedale sind: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro.
Ich finde sie sehr gut, allerdings habe ich auch keine Riesenfüße.(Standfläche ist nicht supergroß)
Halt ist prima (mit 5.10 Schuhen schon fast zu gut)
Nach 2 Jahren mit 2 Alpencrossen gibt es auch noch keine größeren Schäden.
Lager sind auch OK.


----------



## stuk (27. Februar 2012)

hatte die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro ca. 3 Jahre im Einsatz am Helius CC und AM.
Fand sie trotz Felskontakte sehr haltbar und mit 5.10 sehr gripig.
Wenn die neuen modischen superflachen nicht halten kommen wieder NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro dran.


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2012)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Nach einem Upgrade am Wochenende (neue Laufräder) sieht mein bestes Stück jetzt so aus:



sind das Ardents?

wenn ja verstehe ich nicht, was ihr damit fahren wollt...

zur Zeit fahr ich Dirty Dan/Swampthing, da der Baron nicht genug Grip im Wald hat...

auch sonst fahr ich den Ardent nur am HR auf Forstautobahnen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Februar 2012)

Soll ja auch schon vor dem Dirty Dan möglich gewesen sein, im Schlamm zu fahren.


----------



## OptiMist (28. Februar 2012)

Reifenphilosophien?? (unnützer Seitenarm der "philosophie")
Bei mir gibt es keinen Matsch sondern nur Sand.
Da ich kein Rennfahrer bin möchte ich einen Reifen der leicht läuft und
vor allem im alpinen Gelände guten Grip hat.
Für meine Bedürfnisse ist der Ardent der optimale Reifen.
Ehrlich gesagt wundere ich mich sogar ihn so selten zu sehen.
Ich finde ihn besser als den Fat Albert und den sieht man an jeder Ecke.
Wahrscheinlich Firmenphilosophie ( seltsamer Seitenarm der "philosophie")
Viel Spass im Matsch


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

ich finde, das der Ardent keinerlei guten Grip hat.
vielleicht auf sand- und steinfreien Felsen
mir ist er am HR im trockenen Wald sehr oft beim Bremsen weg gerutscht
daher für mich ein NoGo im Gelände

eine FA fuhr ich noch nie.

ich fahr im Matsch den Swampthing, im sandigen feuchten Boden den Baron
und im trockenen den Minion. schlecht rollen tut eigentlich nur der Dirty Dan, der irgendwie noch bei mir im Keller rumliegt...
da liegts aber wohl am Gooey Gluey, denn der Swampthing in 60a rollt akzeptabel.

bei mir geht halt Grip über Rollwiderstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (29. Februar 2012)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro.
> Ich finde sie sehr gut, allerdings habe ich auch keine Riesenfüße.(Standfläche ist nicht supergroß)
> Halt ist prima (mit 5.10 Schuhen schon fast zu gut)
> Nach 2 Jahren mit 2 Alpencrossen gibt es auch noch keine größeren Schäden.
> Lager sind auch OK.



Hab jetzt auch seit kurzem die NC-17 sudpin III S-Pro in Verbindung mit 05.10 Freerider(39,5) in Benutzung.. Der Halt ist fast so gut wie mit Klickies, komm aber ab und an mit der Ferse unbewusst an die Kettenstrebe... meist beim Springen..


----------



## stuk (29. Februar 2012)

die strebe kennt das...........


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

die strebe will das........


----------



## stuk (1. März 2012)

kennst du DIE strebe?


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2012)

ich kann nicht jede Strebe kennen...


----------



## stuk (2. März 2012)

dann rede doch nicht so über Unbekannte.......danke


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2012)

ich schliess von meiner auf alle...

sorry, is ein schlechter Charakterzug


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. März 2012)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Hier mal Schneidis neues Trainingsbike:



Nun zeigt uns Schneidi, was alles aufm Hardtail geht:


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. März 2012)

Geil !
Ist das die 2012 Durolux ?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. März 2012)

awesome...aber der herr schneider würde das gesamte forum auch auf nem puky, bonanzarad (einrad sowieso) in grund und boden fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (5. März 2012)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Nun zeigt uns Schneidi, was alles aufm Hardtail geht...



Hat's auf jeden Fall mal wieder sehr eilig..


----------



## c_sickinger (19. März 2012)

Und noch eins ... Argon FR, Größe L


----------



## zaskarle96 (19. März 2012)

Was für ne Gabel haste denn da verbaut? Ist das ne 36? Überlege auch auf so eine für mein FR in L.


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2012)

sicher keine 36.


----------



## stuk (20. März 2012)

sicher eine 36er
die braune mit 150 von ca. 2005/2006
mfg


----------



## sluette (20. März 2012)

kann man auf dem bild nicht wirklich gut erkennen, aber ich meine bei meiner alten 36er von 06 hätte das casting anders ausgeschaut. ausserdem schaut die gabel auf dem bild für eine 36 ein wenig "dünn" aus. 
würde eher auf eine 32er tippen, sowie in meinem alten FR:


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

meine Rede...


----------



## c_sickinger (21. März 2012)

Ja, ist ne ältere Talas mit 100-140mm, 32er. Fährst damit ganz gut, runter wie hoch. Gruß Chris


----------



## Fetzer 66 (24. März 2012)

Mein 2012er Argon-FR
Fetzer 66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (1. April 2012)

neulich unterwegs....


----------



## Midgetman (1. April 2012)

Genial


----------



## slayerrider (2. April 2012)

Hammer!


----------



## Akira (5. April 2012)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal den Preis für das Rad von Frank Schneider mailen lassen, und bin doch fast aus den Latschen gekippt.
Ich weis ja das Made in germany seinen Preis hat und ich bin auch ein großer Nicolai-Fan. Aber das ist echt ne Stange Geld. Was ist denn da so teuer?

Rahmen laut HP = 1300 (M)
Die gabel wird so 400 kosten

Aber das ganze Rad soll >6000 kosten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2012)

Pedale 600â¬ und die restlichen Teile auf UVP.


----------



## sluette (5. April 2012)

>6K finde ich schon ziemlich hoch angesetzt. egal, der rahmen wird wohl mit sondergeo, tapered headset und elox bei knapp 2k liegen. aber 4k für den rest... da muss er schon in einer apotheke einkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2012)

Aber bei Anbauteilen würde ich nicht auf Nicolai zurückgreifen, da haben die wohl nicht so gute Konditionen.


----------



## Simbl (8. April 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> neulich unterwegs....



Das schönste Argon hier


----------



## fraz (10. April 2012)

Mein Neuaufbau...
Nicolai Argon FR Rohloff, mit tapered Steuerrohr und tapered Fox Gabel.

(Leitungen, Vorbau und Gabelschaft werden noch gekürzt)

Vielen Dank an Rainer aus der Wurzelpassage, (Eppelheimer - Wurzelpuff


----------



## sluette (10. April 2012)

ich bin mal so frei:






sehr schöne kiste, aber der spacerturm ist nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## fraz (10. April 2012)

Hallo SLuette,

vielen Dank für die GROßansicht.

Der Spaceturm wird noch gekürzt mittlerweile ist der Vorbau um die Hälfte nach unten gewandert.
Ich dachte mir warum soll ich zweimal sägen wenn das Setting noch nicht stimmig ist.
Ebenso werden noch die Leitungen angepasst.

Grüße aus KA


----------



## Timmy35 (10. April 2012)

Wo ist denn die Rohloff in weiss her? 

Das Rad ist schick, aber die Aufkleber von der vorderen Felge müsse auf jeden Fall runter. 

Perfekt wäre eine schwarze xt-Kurbel.


----------



## thoralfw (10. April 2012)

wie unterschiedlich die argon´s doch sein können


----------



## giles (10. April 2012)

Fraz? Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## fraz (10. April 2012)

Hallo,

@timmy: die weiße Rohloff war / ist in einem Endorfin - Fully - Bike verbaut,
             ich muß nur Schnellspanner und Ansteuerung de- und remontieren.
@giles: die Sattelstütze ist eine RACE FACE Deus


----------



## giles (10. April 2012)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (11. April 2012)




----------



## -Cash- (12. April 2012)

Sagte ich schon das mir dein neues 29er Argon CC gefällt?


Gut es mal von der Seite zu sehen, demnächst sehe ich es ja meist nur von vorne wenn ich mich umdrehe....


----------



## sluette (12. April 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


>



hey midge, welche größe hat dein argon. tippe mal auf XL und - yeah - das erste 29er welches mir gefällt.


----------



## Midgetman (12. April 2012)

Genau, XL.

THX


----------



## krawa (20. April 2012)

Hier meine beste Kaufentscheidung der letzten Jahre. Ich bin absolut begeistert vom Argon FR. Vielen Dank nach Lübbrechtsen!!!!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (20. April 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier meine beste Kaufentscheidung der letzten Jahre. Ich bin absolut begeistert vom Argon FR. Vielen Dank nach Lübbrechtsen!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 228891


Mein Reden aber dein Aufbau ist sehr Bunt


----------



## krawa (20. April 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mein Reden aber dein Aufbau ist sehr Bunt


Das er ein "bisschen" Bunt geworden ist, fällt mir jetzt auch auf. Ich lasse es aber erst einmal wirken und ändere dann ein paar Teile noch ab, um ihn etwas klarer zu bekommen. Das Fahren macht auf jeden Fall einen riesen Spass!!!!


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

Mein Argon FR update..





Gruss
Denny


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2012)

weiss is so Mädchen ;-)

mean machine:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. April 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> Mein Argon FR update..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun noch ein Rohloff rein und alles ist sorglos.
Gruß vom Hollander in DL


----------



## v09 (27. April 2012)

Rohloff raus; XO 10fach rein. Läuft um Welten besser !


----------



## Dutshlander (27. April 2012)

v09 schrieb:


> Rohloff raus; XO 10fach rein. Läuft um Welten besser !



Tsja jeder seins und ich behalt meins


----------



## v09 (27. April 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Tsja jeder seins und ich behalt meins



Darfst Du gerne! Ich red' ja auch nur von meinem neuen Setup


----------



## Trader Mario (26. Mai 2012)

So, hier mal mein finaler Aufbau.
Damit ist es für mich und meine Zwecke perfekt und altersgerecht. ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2012)

Ist das 29/26 Felgenkombi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. Mai 2012)

und was ist das für ein steuersatz ?


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2012)

würg - von wegen der ungleich grossen lr ..-


----------



## Trader Mario (26. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> würg - von wegen der ungleich grossen lr ..-



ist ne optische Täuschung! Sind beides 26zoller... ;-)

Steuersatz ist von acros!


----------



## Trader Mario (26. Mai 2012)

hier noch ein Bild aus ner anderen Perspektive...


----------



## Klinger (27. Mai 2012)

... und was ist jetzt "altersgerecht"???


----------



## Trader Mario (27. Mai 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und was ist jetzt "altersgerecht"???



Der Spacer-Turm und die recht entspannte Übersetzung 42 : 18 ! ;-)


----------



## Klinger (27. Mai 2012)

okay, ist aber immer noch weit vom MTB-Rollator entfernt.


----------



## kawumm (28. Mai 2012)

Sind die Gussets am Steuerrohr nun Serie? 
Oder muss man die extra dazubestellen?


----------



## freshserved (31. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Sieht slicker aus als beim alten Argon FR


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Mai 2012)

serie. ebenso 1.5" headtube

fände das depperte headtube am argon schöner...am helisu hingegen find ich das 1.5" nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshserved (1. Juni 2012)

Gut zu wissen, dass Nicolai schon seit nem halben Jahr Argons baut, von denen weder im Katalog noch auf der Website Bilder exsistieren. Das gilt für das (Ro)CC (ConeHead) genau so wie für das FR. (1,5)


----------



## thoralfw (1. Juni 2012)

also meiner meinung nach ist conehead serie und alles andere sonderwunsch. steht auch so im tech sheet


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2012)

ich weiss ja nicht , was ihr wo lest...

aber hier steht eindeutig:
Steuerohr Standard / headtube standard
1.5

ok, abgebildet ist ein Argon FR mit alten Steuerrohrgussets und 1 1/8 Steuerrohr


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2012)

Suche einen Argon Rahmen. Gr.M oder L!
Hat jemand einem zum Verkauf?


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo, so nun ein paar Argon Bilda!!



























Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juni 2012)

wo darf ich es abholen?


----------



## .t1mo (15. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich sprachlos. Hammer!


----------



## krawa (15. Juni 2012)

Hier mein Neuaufbau vom Argon CC.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo, so nun ein paar Argon Bilda!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bike ist ein Traum. Mehr geht nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (15. Juni 2012)

Rrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juni 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrr...


genau RRRRRRRRRRohloff rein und perfekt isss


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> genau RRRRRRRRRRohloff rein und perfekt isss



So wie ich das sehe, kannst du doch an dem Rahmen fahren, was du willst. Rohloff, Schaltwerk, Singlespeed. Geil!


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juni 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, kannst du doch an dem Rahmen fahren, was du willst. Rohloff, Schaltwerk, Singlespeed. Geil!


und sogar Zahnriemen


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juni 2012)

MAINZ


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Juni 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuaufbau vom Argon CC.



Ist das RAL2000? Endlich noch jemand mit so einer Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist das schöne Jägermeister orange. Den findet man zumindest nach einem Sturz im Wald wieder ; ).


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)

@team n: : ohne worte , so schön !!!!!!!


----------



## pillehille (29. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein 1997er Nicolai Argon. Der Rahmen wird in den nächsten Tagen wahrscheinlich zum neupulvern verschickt (orange RAL 2004) und neu aufgebaut. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach kommt der rahmen in orange mit weiß echt gut. Mir gefällt das Bike von krawa beispielsweise auch echt gut, optische Ausnahme ist die silberne Kurbel.
Es werden günstige Neu-/Gebrauchtkomponenten verbaut, das Rad ist nur für die schnelle Hausrunde nach der Arbeit gedacht. Unten seht ihr wie es am Ende aussehen soll. :

Gabel: Suntour Axon RLD
LRS: Shimano WH-MT15
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 oder Elixir CR
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Race Face Forged rot
Steuersatz:Bees rot-elox
Lenker/Vorbau/Stütze: Race Face






oder in blau mit weißen Anbauteilen:


----------



## Al_Ex (29. Juni 2012)

Blau mit weissen Anbauteilen (Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Gabel, Felgen)  Decals blau mit weissem Rand.


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema blau  Net mainz


----------



## Al_Ex (29. Juni 2012)

Navyblue 

@ Guru

ist es eigentlich normal, das bei RoCC Rahmen die Schnellspannmutter (auf der Schaltungsseite) mit dem Schaltwerk kollidiert?

Ich muss bei meinem Argon immer die komplette Mutter vom Schnellspanner lösen, ansosnten funktuioniert nur gewaltiger Druck um das HR einzusetzen.


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2012)

Das weiss ich leider auch nicht. Die Argons die ich/wir in den Fingern habe
haben immer Nabenschaltung.


----------



## Al_Ex (29. Juni 2012)

Probier mal bitte mit der DEEMAX aus dem Hintergrund. Danke  bzw. wen bei Kalle illustrer Truppe schreib ich dazu am Besten an?


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Probier mal bitte mit der DEEMAX aus dem Hintergrund. Danke  bzw. wen bei Kalle illustrer Truppe schreib ich dazu am Besten an?




Geht net, die Dee Max is 150mm breit.

[email protected]


----------



## Al_Ex (29. Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (29. Juni 2012)

@ pillehille:
echt krasser Color Configurator !


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zum Thema blau  Net mainz



Hi Guru ist das eine FR mit 1.5 Steuerrohr 
Grüß Dütshlander


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2012)

Nö isn RÖCC


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2012)

Welche Größe?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nö isn RÖCC


Ja   jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2012)

M.


----------



## krawa (30. Juni 2012)

So, nun habe ich meine Argon-Projekte für 2012 endlich fertig!!!
Einen für die Berge und einen für die Heide. Damit ist das wunschlos-glücklich Paket geschnürt. 
Mal schauen was 2013 passiert ; ).
Ein Helius in RAW würde auch gut zu den Beiden passen!!!!!


----------



## balrog (30. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zum Thema blau  Net mainz
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155802



tres chic, wann wirds aufgebaut?

grüßle, balrog


----------



## WODAN (1. Juli 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich meine Argon-Projekte für 2012 endlich fertig!!!
> Einen für die Berge und einen für die Heide. Damit ist das wunschlos-glücklich Paket geschnürt.
> Mal schauen was 2013 passiert ; ).
> Ein Helius in RAW würde auch gut zu den Beiden passen!!!!!
> ###



Das Blaue gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldidrache (4. Juli 2012)

*...mein Argon *


----------



## slayerrider (4. Juli 2012)

leider ist das Bild ein bisschen klein...


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2012)

Net mainz 

Argon Rocc Gates Navy blue RH M 12910g.


----------



## Al_Ex (10. Juli 2012)

Kann man Räder heiraten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juli 2012)

Persönliche Meinung:
1.5 Steuerrohr finde ich etwas overdressed
Schwarzer Steuersatz fände ich passender
Bei den Reifen/Einsatzgebiet wären kleinere Scheiben optisch sicher schöner, leichter auch

Ansonsten, Gates


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Net mainz
> 
> Argon Rocc Gates Navy blue RH M 12910g.
> 
> ...



schönes rad, aber ich versteh nicht warum man ne bei solchen reifen ne federgabel verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juli 2012)

@sluette

weil der Kunde aus gesundheitlichen Gründen eigentlich garnicht mehr aufem MTB fahren darf, sein AM deshalb verkauft hat, aber nicht ganz auf biken verzichten möchte daher eben ein Argon Aufbau der strassenkompatibel ist aber eben vorne Komfort bietet.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juli 2012)

Dann gehört da aber konsequenterweise eine Thudbuster Stütze oder dergleichen dran, wenn es um Komfort geht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2012)

Oder einfach das AM mit den Reifen ausstatten. 

Ist das eine Alfine?


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen/Einsatzgebiet wären kleinere Scheiben optisch sicher schöner, leichter auch



Man kann auch auf Straßen bergab fahren


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juli 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dann gehört da aber konsequenterweise eine Thudbuster Stütze oder dergleichen dran, wenn es um Komfort geht.



das stimmt wenn es um Komfort im allgemeinen geht, da der Kunde allerdings Probleme mit den Schultergelenken hat geht es um den speziellen Komfort im vorderen Bereich des Bikes.

das wars eigentlich auch schon---ansonsten möchte der Kunde evtl auch mal den Königstuhl runtersausen und da bringen die 200er Scheiben einfach eine gewisse Reserve, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, ich finde es ist ne geile karre geworden


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ...aber nicht ganz auf biken verzichten möchte daher eben ein Argon Aufbau der strassenkompatibel ist aber eben vorne Komfort bietet.



ok, gecheckt. ich fahre mein Argon ja total hart mit pace rc31 "straight" fork. da bleibt nicht viel komfort über ...


----------



## zaskarle96 (10. Juli 2012)

Is aber gar nich erlaubt den Königsstuhl zu befahren.......wenn wir von Rügen sprechen. Ich tus trotzdem regelmäßig!


----------



## xtr_shadow (11. Juli 2012)

von meinem CC mal ein kleines update 
die Naben und Sattelklemmung sind nun schwarz 
Dann sind noch neu die Bar Ends, Vorbaukappe, Schaltröllchen und die Sattelklemme
Alles self made und hält bis jetzt sehr gut


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2012)

die Farbkombi muss man nicht verstehen?!


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2012)

ich finde es geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2012)

die silberne Stütze?


----------



## hdamok (12. Juli 2012)

kleines Update, Barends weg und Menja gegen Sid WC getauscht


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2012)

ich hab da mal was wildes gemacht:






28" LRS aus Hope Pro 2 Evo, DT Comp und Mavic CXP33 von Whizz Wheels


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. August 2012)

Coole Idee. Läuft gut, oder?


----------



## Bodenprobe (2. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Farbkombi muss man nicht verstehen?!



Mich irritiert da eher die Vorbaulänge und die Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2012)

mit bisher nicht ausgefahrener Reverb?

ich bin 196 cm gross und fahre einen XL Rahmen.
Die Sattelüberhöhumg ist extrem, aber einen noch höheren Lenker als jetz schon mit 150er Steuerrohr und Reset Steuersatz will ich net.
Das Rad heisst normalerweise ja auch Argon *FR*,
es ist mein Tour-Enduro-Freeride-Hardtail, daher der 45er Vorbau.

der 28" LRS ist nur für den Weg zur Arbeit...


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2012)

Passt doch


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2012)

In Kurven fährt sich das doch bestimmt nicht so doll mit der sehr hohen Front oder?


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2012)

ein 28" LRS mit 25 mm Reifen ist, wenn überhaupt, nur marginal grösser als ein 26" LRS mit 2.4-2.7 Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (2. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> mit bisher nicht ausgefahrener Reverb?
> 
> ich bin 196 cm gross und fahre einen XL Rahmen.
> Die Sattelüberhöhumg ist extrem, aber einen noch höheren Lenker als jetz schon mit 150er Steuerrohr und Reset Steuersatz will ich net.
> ...



Bei der Sattelueberhoehung gings doch noch um die Bilder von davor, oder?


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2012)

endlich einer, der die Postings komplett liest ;-)

mein Fehler...egal...hab ich mich trotzdem erklärt.


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Mich irritiert da eher die Vorbaulänge und die Sattelüberhöhung.





der-gute schrieb:


> mit bisher nicht ausgefahrener Reverb?
> 
> ich bin 196 cm gross und fahre einen XL Rahmen.
> Die Sattelüberhöhumg ist extrem, aber einen noch höheren Lenker als jetz schon mit 150er Steuerrohr und Reset Steuersatz will ich net.
> ...




Oh sorry, hab mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt, ich meinte dieses Modell:


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

diese Sattelüberhöhung findest du auch bei mir


----------



## xtr_shadow (3. August 2012)

was genau irritiert dich da dran?
mit meiner Körpergröße von 1,83 cm komme ich damit sehr gut klar


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> was genau irritiert dich da dran?



Begründete Überschlaggefühle...außer beim Triathlon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

da hast du mal gar keine Ahnung...

hier mal n Nachtrag zum Thema Überhöhung:


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> da hast du mal gar keine Ahnung...
> 
> hier mal n Nachtrag zum Thema Überhöhung:




Oh nee, einfach zu schwer für Triathlon...


----------



## xtr_shadow (4. August 2012)

So bekommt man genügend Druck auf den Lenker und kommt den Berg hoch ohne zu schieben.
Ich würde den Vorbau auch negativ fahern. das macht aber mein Nacken nicht mit. 
Die Sattel Überhöhung ist Gewohnheitssache, ich bin bis jetzt nie was anderes gefahren und würde wahrscheinlich auch schlechter mit klar kommen.


----------



## studentx600 (4. August 2012)

Mein Argon Road, Größe M:


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2012)

wie "hart" isn eigentlich so ein Argon Road?


----------



## Harvester (4. August 2012)

mit sowas würd ich gern jeden Tag zur Arbeit statt mit meiner 90er Jahre Giant Möhre


----------



## Elfriede (4. August 2012)

studentx600 schrieb:


> Mein Argon Road, Größe M:



Schick! Wie groß bis du?


----------



## studentx600 (5. August 2012)

1,80m


----------



## Poldidrache (5. August 2012)

...was wiegt dein argon road? gibt es eine teileliste ? 

in neugierde

poldi

p.s. ein argon road ist nur hart in nehmen,...


----------



## studentx600 (5. August 2012)

easton ec90 sl gabel
shimano 105er gruppe
ritchey wcs sattelstütze/vorbau/lenker
selle slr sattel
ultegra naben, dt felgen
ultegra pedale

focus lag nicht auf Gewicht, sondern kosten/nutzen, daher auch die 105er shimano. gewogen habe ich noch nicht.

@poldi: schönes argon hast du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2012)

studentx600 schrieb:


> easton ec90 sl gabel
> shimano 105er gruppe
> ritchey wcs sattelstütze/vorbau/lenker
> selle slr sattel
> ...



Du wirst in Kürze Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## Harvester (6. August 2012)

finde auch das die Roads zuwenig vertreten sind^^


----------



## Boondog (6. August 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> finde auch das die Roads zuwenig vertreten sind^^



find ich auch 
deshalb hier meins nochmal


----------



## nicolai.fan (6. August 2012)

nochmal eins


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2012)

nicht erst seit ich den 28" LRS im Argon FR fahre,
liebäugle ich mit einem Argon Road.

ich hab nur n bissel Angst vor der Härte des Rahmens beim fahren.

mein Argon Road würde ich mit dem schon vorhandenem 28" Disc LRS fahren,
dazu spekulier ich auf eine Shimano Disc Rennrad-Gruppe, weil Disc ja jetzt im Cross erlaubt is...


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2012)

Im Argon Road kannst Du nur keine Cross-Reifen fahren!


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2012)

und wer will das?

wobei ich mir sicher nicht vorstellen kann,
das Kalle keinen Crosser schweissen würde.


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wer will das?
> 
> wobei ich mir sicher nicht vorstellen kann,
> das Kalle keinen Crosser schweissen würde.



Naja, momentan sind sie ja auch nicht in der Lage ein Nicolai Argon Road als Singlespeeder mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden zu bauen. Da kannst du dir dann die Hinterradbremse abschmatzen oder musst eine Scheibenbremse verbauen. Schade.


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2012)

Kocmo hat auch schöne Töchter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (6. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kocmo hat auch schöne Töchter...


Haste mal ein Foto?


----------



## Poldidrache (6. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kocmo hat auch schöne Töchter...



...klar,...aber in der kocmo-gallerie 


p.s. schöne räder sind´s  

http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100040


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wer will das?
> 
> wobei ich mir sicher nicht vorstellen kann,
> das Kalle keinen Crosser schweissen würde.



Du hattest so eine Andeutung gemacht und ich wollte nur meine Info mitteilen.


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2012)

28" Disc gibts halt zumeist nur in Cross Rahmen.
wobei ich bei nem Argon Road an custom gedacht hab.
135mm Disc Aufnahme, aber 25mm Reifen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2012)

Das wäre bestimmt ein cooles und schnelles Bike. 
Ein Argon Road wäre noch ein Traum...


----------



## Harvester (6. August 2012)

Komfort kommt dann mit ner Carbonsattelstütze^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (7. August 2012)

Pump einfach keine 8.5bar, dann wird das Rad auch komfortabel. Diamantrahmen und Komfort schließt sich irgendwie aus - es sei denn, dass Teil ist so weich, dass Du's bergab ohne Steuersatz um die Haarnadelkurve biegen kannst. 25er und vermutlich auch 28er Reifen dürften auch beim normalen Argon Road passen.

Die Idee mit Disc gefällt mir, bei einem 135er Hinterbau wirst Du dann aber eine MTB Kurbel verwenden müssen - was nicht zwangsläufig ein Nachteil ist.


----------



## schlammdiva (8. August 2012)

Also meine 28er schleifen an der Bremse und das schon bei knapp 4 bar.


----------



## Midgetman (9. August 2012)

Gut zu wissen. Das ist natürlich schon krass. Wobei bei meinem, Asche auf mein Haupt, Simplon Rennrad mit einem 24er Hinterreifen auch schon das Limit erreicht ist. Eigentlich ist Reifenfreiheit da auch so eine Sache, denn je kürzer die Kettenstrebe, desto besser. Finde ich.

Aber selbst mit 23er Reifen kann man recht viel Komfort rausholen, wenn man nicht den Maximaldruck ausreizt. Die angesprochene Plastikstütze schadet da sicher auch nicht, z.B. Syntace Hi-Flex.

Andererseits, ein Rennrad braucht auch keine Sänfte sein.


----------



## Luftschnapper (23. August 2012)

Hallo

habe mir einen Argon Freerider Rahmen bestellt, möchte mir mal infos holen was für eine Gabel dazu optimal passt und ob sie absenkbar sein muss oder nicht. Ich bin kein freerider sondern habe eine höhere Front gewählt wegen meinem Rücken, habe die letzten 15 Jahre immer Hartails mit wenig Federweg gefahren und daher wenig Infos.

Einsatzort: 1 X jährlich Alpen und sonst halt normales Biken .


im voraus schon mal danke


----------



## muldentaler (23. August 2012)

Hi Luftschnapper

Für "mich" ist es eine 2010er Fox Vanilla 140 RL geworden. Absenkung brauch ich nicht!

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=34&u=17072203]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=35&u=17072203]
	
[/URL]


----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

chic! was ist das für ne größe?


----------



## muldentaler (23. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> chic! was ist das für ne größe?


XL. Das Argon FR ist mein Tourer für fast alles!


----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

bei mir wirds auch ein argon...ich warte auf daten und infos zum neuen argon am.


----------



## Luftschnapper (24. August 2012)

Ist ein schönes Rad, es sollte bei mir auch ein Tourer werden allerdings ist meine Rahmengrösse M da wirkt die Gabel wahrscheinlich anders wie in XL.
Ich habe es auch mit Tapered Streuersatz bestellt


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> XL. Das Argon FR ist mein Tourer für fast alles!


Habe ebenfalls ein Argon FR (Rohloff)und kann nu bestätigen alles ist damit zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> XL. Das Argon FR ist mein Tourer für fast alles!


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114391


----------



## Luftschnapper (24. August 2012)

Danke für die Infos Rahmen hat ja noch lieferzeit, denke werde mir eine 150 er talas bei ebay "neu" holen, da gibt ganz güstige 10ner und 11 Modelle


----------



## kloetenkoem (16. September 2012)

was für XC:


----------



## franky-biking (16. September 2012)

Ist das ein XL Rahmen mit Steuerohrgusset als Option oder eine Sondergrösse?


----------



## kloetenkoem (16. September 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ist das ein XL Rahmen mit Steuerohrgusset als Option oder eine Sondergrösse?


hallo Franky,
das ist, bis auf das 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, ein normaler XL mit den Gussets als Option.


----------



## Mahnitu (18. September 2012)

@_kloetenkoem_:
Darf man fragen was dein edles Gefährt wiegt? 12,... kg?


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. September 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> @_kloetenkoem_:
> Darf man fragen was dein edles Gefährt wiegt? 12,... kg?



Klar: das sind um die 10,8 kg. Quäle mich nicht aufs Gramm, dass gibt die Waage nicht her 

Die Durin SL & die FRM Kurbel sind recht leicht und der Acros LRS ist mit der Mavic EN 521 stabil und auch nicht zu schwer. 

LG


----------



## Elfriede (19. September 2012)

Behalte mal den Kurbelspider im Auge. Der ist bei einigen IBC-Mitgliedern schon gebrochen und du scheinst mit deinem XL-Rahmen ja nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht zu sein.


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. September 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Behalte mal den Kurbelspider im Auge. Der ist bei einigen IBC-Mitgliedern schon gebrochen und du scheinst mit deinem XL-Rahmen ja nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht zu sein.



Dank dir für den Hinweis! Mit dem CC lasse ich es eh sehr ruhig angehen. Fürs Grobe nehme ich das FR mit einer EN 73, die ich die letzten Jahre trotz intensiver Bemöhungen nicht kaputt bekommen habe.  gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahnitu (19. September 2012)

@_kloetenkoem_:
Das Gewicht ist für einem XL eine echte Ansage! 
Werd ich bei meinem Argon AM Aufbau wohl nicht ganz erreichen... 
Allseits gute Fahrt!


----------



## xerx (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hier mal mein 2008 Argon.
Damals schon mit 1.5


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2012)

Argon CC L 1,69Kg.

Liefertermin war eigentlich der 07.12.2012 














net mainz........


----------



## todtsteltzer (4. Oktober 2012)

Mein Rahmen sieht genauso aus (der Blaue) der Kunde hat eindeutig geschmack


----------



## Elfriede (4. Oktober 2012)

Gähn! Schluckt das Bösewichte!





Gruß Björn


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Oktober 2012)

sick!
erinnert mich ein wenig an die alten KLEIN paintjobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ich mag meins.  (<- passende Smiley Farbe)

edit: Sorry, die Qualität wird durchs anhängen untragbar...


----------



## yeti75 (4. Oktober 2012)

Das wird meins werden... sobald die anderen Teile da sind...


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Also ich mag meins.  (<- passende Smiley Farbe)
> 
> edit: Sorry, die Qualität wird durchs anhängen untragbar...



is das ein Argon CC 29" oder ein FR 29"?

erzähl mal mehr...


----------



## Midgetman (5. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt's nicht viel zu erzählen: CC 29", XL, 1.125" headtube, Kawa Grün, klettert wie 'ne Bergziege auf Speed und ist das steifste Bike was ich je gefahren bin.

Irgendwo weiter oben ist ein besseres Bild:






Die Kurbel ist jetzt schwarz.


----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2012)

ui, ein Sattelauszug wie bei mir 

wir groß inkl SL bist du?


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2012)

das erste 29er , was ausschaut wie´n mtb ..!!


----------



## Luftschnapper (5. Oktober 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das erste 29er , was ausschaut wie´n mtb ..!!



also meinen sehnerf erfreuen die29 er nicht, aber hatt das optimale daraus gemacht


----------



## Midgetman (6. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ui, ein Sattelauszug wie bei mir
> 
> wir groß inkl SL bist du?



Laut letzter Messung 2m und 102cm


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

Klasse

Dann müsste es ja bei mir passen


----------



## Midgetman (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe 'ne 430er Stütze drin. Etwas kürzer ginge auch, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Reverb stealth is ja auch 430 lang 

Ich wart jetzt mal weiter gespannt auf mein AC 29,
Wenn das passt, gibts vielleicht noch n Argon 29...


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2012)

11,53Kg Porno Alu 













Roter Würger kommt noch.








Dicke Griffe für Leute die mit Musikern abhängen   Insider


----------



## Midgetman (9. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil! Aber irgendwie wundert mich das Gewicht, da wiegt mein 29er XL im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit der digitalen Personenwaage auch nicht mehr.


----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2012)

geiles Teil.

vielleicht kommt sowas in 29" mit ZS44/56 Steuerrohr zu mir...irgendwann im Frühjahr...


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2012)

and the nägschd won.

net mainz.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Ist das ein Argon AM?


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2012)

Fr.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Hübsch.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2012)

gibts neus zu meim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2012)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

Das Blau ist


----------



## Luftschnapper (15. Oktober 2012)

Liefertermin war eigentlich der 07.12.2012

der war für mein Argon FR auch genannt, soll den Rahmen aber auch schon in den nächsten beide Wochen erhalten.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> and the nägschd won.
> 
> net mainz.



verkehrsblau?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2012)

sky blue!


----------



## wildbiker (15. Oktober 2012)

hübsch, sieht in echt besser als aufm Foto aus..

mein Argon FR ist schon so gut wie bestellt... ja is de scho Weihnachten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luftschnapper (16. Oktober 2012)

servus guru39

warte auch auf mein argon fr wann hast du denn bescheid bekommen das es geliefert wird

danke fuer die info

luftschnapper


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme immer einen Tag vorher eine Versandbenachrichtigung und anhand der Re-Nr. kann ich den Rahmen dann zuordnen.

Wo bzw. in welchem Shop hast du deinen Rahmen bestellt?


----------



## Luftschnapper (16. Oktober 2012)

habe ihn direkt bei nicolai bestellt soll ja auch bald kommen , kommt glaube ich per ups


----------



## Harvester (16. Oktober 2012)

jepp


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Oktober 2012)

Einen Nicolai-Rahmen holt man im Werk ab...


----------



## blutbuche (16. Oktober 2012)

...wenn man um die ecke wohnt ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre dafür gerne ein paar Hundert Kilometer!


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Einen Nicolai-Rahmen holt man im Werk ab...



oder im Püff


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Oktober 2012)

ein Puff-besuch ist bei mir schon längst fertig.
Werde ich leider dieses Jahr nicht schaffen, aber ist versprochen ich kommeee


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ein Puff-besuch ist bei mir schon längst fertig.



Deine Frau sollte das glaube ich nicht lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ein Puff-besuch ist bei mir schon längst fertig. , aber ist versprochen ich kommeee



das auch nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber ist versprochen ich kommeee



Nimmst mich mit ok.  

schade das es am A.... der Welt liegt.


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schade das es am A.... der Welt liegt.



nana wohl alles andere als am Ende, wir sind inmitten des Landes!!!

zentraler geht es wohl kaum  ...um sein N artgerecht aus zu führen und zu halten

also auf Euren Besuch würden wir uns natürlich sehr freuen

Zeit wirds Artur, kam ja immer irgendwas dazwischen bei Dir.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit ok.
> 
> schade das es am A.... der Welt liegt.


Wenn es soweit ist gerne


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> nana wohl alles andere als am Ende, wir sind inmitten des Landes!!!
> 
> zentraler geht es wohl kaum  ...um sein N artgerecht aus zu führen und zu halten
> 
> ...



na ja... zwar am A.... der Welt aber dafür wunderschön bei euch. 
wir wohnen inmitten von fast 5 Mio. Einwohner, gross und zentral,-dafür aber sau hässlich. 


ab Nov. 2012 habe ich etwas mehr zeit... da ist nach 28 Jahren Arbeit erst mal schluss.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit ok.
> 
> schade das es am A.... der Welt liegt.


Versprochen anfang 2013 Fahren wir hin. 
Der Guru hat ein töfte muke geschmak, und das allein ist es schon wert


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Versprochen anfang 2013 Fahren wir hin.
> Der Guru hat ein töfte muke geschmak, und das allein ist es schon wert



bin dabei... fahren wir mit der Bogestra ?  








Rainer... darf Dutsh auch aus "unserer" Kaffeemaschinen trinken ?


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin dabei... fahren wir mit der Bogestra ?
> Rainer... darf Dutsh auch aus "unserer" Kaffeemaschinen trinken ?


Bus Bahn Fahrrad Motorrad Auto egal hauptsache wir fahren


----------



## muldentaler (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schade das es am A.... der Welt liegt.


Genau genommen am Rand vom A....
des Zentrum vom A... ist doch der Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer... darf Dutsh auch aus "unserer" Kaffeemaschinen trinken ?



Klar..... wenn er Holländische spezialtäten aus den Coffee-shops mitbringt


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Klar..... wenn er Holländische spezialtäten aus den shops mitbringt


 n tute voll, geht klar


----------



## Midgetman (17. Oktober 2012)

Ihr meint sicher Frikandeln...


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist auch fast fertig.. 
Syntace Pedale soll noch ran und ne Vario-Stütze.






Spacer sind auch schon weniger geworden....


----------



## Poldidrache (21. Oktober 2012)

...sehr schönes argon,...respekt!!! schon einmal über ein tune-vorbau nachgedacht,...

liebe grüße & viel spass

poldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (21. Oktober 2012)

cooles argon, aber der 1 1/8" schaft im 1.5" rohr und mit dazu spacer gefällt mir immer noch nicht.


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Oktober 2012)

ja, die Reduzier-Geschichte ist optisch nicht so der Hit. 

der Tune Vorbau ist mir etwas zu filigran.. Ich mag die Syntace Vorbauten..


----------



## Jens-Rudi (26. Oktober 2012)

DeepStar23
Ist das ein Argon große M mit s sitz Rohr ?


----------



## wildbiker (27. Oktober 2012)

Luftschnapper schrieb:


> Liefertermin war eigentlich der 07.12.2012
> 
> der war für mein Argon FR auch genannt, soll den Rahmen aber auch schon in den nächsten beide Wochen erhalten.



Hab eben von meinem Händler auch den Termin um Nikolaus rum genannt bekommen. Bestellt mit Tapered-Steuerrohr und ohne Umwerferanschlag, raw, schwarze Decals...

Stellt sich nur die Frage, welche Gabel soll ich nehmen, hab da noch 0-Plan..


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. Oktober 2012)

Jens-Rudi schrieb:


> DeepStar23
> Ist das ein Argon große M mit s sitz Rohr ?



ist ein S


----------



## Maikcheck (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Argon FR.


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2012)

Verdammt geile Maschine!


----------



## Luftschnapper (27. Oktober 2012)

super Teil

welche groesse ist es denn?

bemme mein FR auch naechste woche


----------



## Maikcheck (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein L Rahmen


----------



## Mahnitu (28. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Verdammt geile Maschine!



Wollte ich auch grad sagen! 

 @_Maikcheck_: 
Die Zughalter am Unterrohr sind geschweißt. Und ich dachte, das macht N nicht mehr. War das dein Wunsch gewesen? Wenn ja warum?
Kannst du bitte noch ein Photo vom Cockpit schießen?
Ich kann nicht genug bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maikcheck (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mahnitu,

  die Zughalter habe ich nicht so bestellt. Das hat derjenige gemacht, der das Argon eigentlich bestellt hatte. Der Rahmen kann mit Gates, Rohloff oder Kettenschaltung gefahren werden. Vielleicht wurde es deswegen gemacht?

  Hier sind noch zwei Bilder vom Cockpit für Dich


----------



## Mahnitu (28. Oktober 2012)

Maikcheck schrieb:


> (...) Der Rahmen kann mit Gates, Rohloff oder Kettenschaltung gefahren werden. Vielleicht wurde es deswegen gemacht?



Genau. Für die Rohloff brauchst Du dann noch die Doppelhalter für die re Sitzstrebe - die Bohrungen dafür sind ja vorhanden.



Maikcheck schrieb:


> Hier sind noch zwei Bilder vom Cockpit für Dich
> (...)



Ein Traum! Danke.


----------



## Luftschnapper (28. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein sehr schönes Bike,  werde das FR nächste Woche aufbauen.
Ich habe es auch mit 2 Flaschenhalter bestellt, bin mal gespannt ob mein Down Pull Umwerfer passt, meine Rahmengrösse ist M. Bei der Bremse haben wir den gleichen geschmack, wie bist du denn zufrieden damit.


----------



## Midgetman (28. Oktober 2012)

Das erste Raw Bike seit langem, welches mir gefällt.


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

... und nun mein Argon fürs Grobe: FR in XL:


----------



## Mahnitu (28. Oktober 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> ... und nun mein Argon fürs Grobe: FR in XL: (...)



Soviel geballte Schönheit darf nicht unkommentiert bleiben:
Nicht nur auf Bildern sieht´s so phänomenal aus! 
Hat sich das Problem mit der MT6 gegeben?


----------



## krawa (28. Oktober 2012)

... und nun mein Argon fürs Grobe: FR in XL:

Sehen echt gut aus die MT4 aber wozu brauchst Du denn Bremsen? Im Harz bist Du doch auch ohne ausgekommen. 
Ach ja, der FR sieht auch ganz nett aus


----------



## krawa (28. Oktober 2012)

So nun mein Jägermeister in der Ausbaustufe 3,0 .
Ich glaube er ist fertig!!!!!!
Na gut, die Bremsen, der Flaschenhalter und die Pedale werden noch getauscht aber sonst ist er für mich perfekt. Hat ja auch lange gedauert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Oktober 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> ... und nun mein Argon fürs Grobe: FR in XL:




Geiles Bike und sehr schöner Aufbau. 2 Fragen:

Sind das Reset Pedale? Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Grip?
Hast du eine gute Quelle für die Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Geiles Bike und sehr schöner Aufbau. 2 Fragen:
> 
> Sind das Reset Pedale? Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Grip?
> Hast du eine gute Quelle für die Kurbel?



Danke! 

Ja, das sind die Reset 2 und mit den grob gezahnten Blechen ist der Grip prima, solange Du nicht mit harten Sohlen fährst. Mit 5 10 & Co greift das ganz gut.

Tja, die einzige Quelle, die ich kenne, bin ich selbst  - ich habe noch eine, aber mit der breiten 83er Achse und die nutze ich als Ersatzteillager...

gruss


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Soviel geballte Schönheit darf nicht unkommentiert bleiben:
> Nicht nur auf Bildern sieht´s so phänomenal aus!
> Hat sich das Problem mit der MT6 gegeben?



Danke! Nee, die MT6 hatte wohl einen Knacks während des Transportes mitbekommen und zog Luft. 

Lieben Gruss


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> So nun mein Jägermeister in der Ausbaustufe 3,0 .
> Ich glaube er ist fertig!!!!!!
> Na gut, die Bremsen, der Flaschenhalter und die Pedale werden noch getauscht aber sonst ist er für mich perfekt. Hat ja auch lange gedauert.



Na da isser wieder, dein Jägermeister - Schick schick...

Und ja, Bremsen sind krass überbewertet


----------



## Mahnitu (28. Oktober 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Danke! Nee, die MT6 hatte wohl einen Knacks während des Transportes mitbekommen und zog Luft.
> 
> Lieben Gruss



Welche Übersetzung fährst Du nochmal? Das war doch 40/16, oder?


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung fährst Du nochmal? Das war doch 40/16, oder?



Richtig, bei dem ist es 40/16, also hinten Standard-Rolli; bei dem Blauen ist es 40/17 - für die Berge


----------



## wildbiker (28. Oktober 2012)

Saugeile Aufbauten die zuletzt gezeigten Bikes... Die Vorfreude auf meins ist mega...kanns kaum erwarten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Argons, aber alle vielzu sauber 

Der Neoprenlappen an der Gabelkrone sorgt nur dafür dass sich der Dreck an den Gabeldichtungen ansammelt.

Besser ist da z.b. Mucky Nutz. 
Man beachte die Dreckansammlung am Tretlager.

Der Bereich an der Gabel war dank des Mucky Nutz Fenders noch völlig sauber 
(und keine Exkremente von Schaf/Ziege/Kuh im Gesicht )

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schöne Argons, aber alle vielzu sauber
> 
> Der Neoprenlappen an der Gabelkrone sorgt nur dafür dass sich der Dreck an den Gabeldichtungen ansammelt.
> 
> ...



Naja, zum Fliegen kratze ich den Dreck ab - spart Übergepäck. Den Mucky Nutz probiere ich mal aus, obwohl es mit dem Dreck an den Gabeldichtungen bisher ging. Den Zweck, weniger Dreck bei schnellerer Fahrt von vorne zurück ins Gesicht zu bekommen, erfüllt der Lappen im Übrigen prima.

Wird der Fender nur per Kabelbinder befestigt? 

Beste Gruesse


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schöne Argons, aber alle vielzu sauber
> 
> Der Neoprenlappen an der Gabelkrone sorgt nur dafür dass sich der Dreck an den Gabeldichtungen ansammelt.
> 
> ...




 Hast du dir ein Cockpit von der Transall angebaut.


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Oktober 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Wird der Fender nur per Kabelbinder befestigt?
> 
> Beste Gruesse



Ja, nur mit Kabelbinder. Es sind auch noch so Klettbänder im Lieferumfang, ich finde die Kabelbinder aber besser.



OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du dir ein Cockpit von der Transall angebaut.



Ist nur mein kleiner Twonav Aventura mit Touratech Halter auf Ram-Mount Gummikugel für optimale Dämpfung bei gröbstem Untergrund ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## krawa (28. Oktober 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> ... und nun mein Argon fürs Grobe: FR in XL:





wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schöne Argons, aber alle vielzu sauber
> 
> Der Neoprenlappen an der Gabelkrone sorgt nur dafür dass sich der Dreck an den Gabeldichtungen ansammelt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe selten so einen ehrlichen Argon gesehen wie deinen. Dies meine ich absolut positiv


----------



## Klinger (28. Oktober 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> ... und nun mein Argon fürs Grobe: FR in XL:



Wie passen die 2,4er x-Kings in die Schwinge, wieviel Platz bleibt da seitlich?
Beim 2,35 HansDampf gehts schon recht eng zu......


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Oktober 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wie passen die 2,4er x-Kings in die Schwinge, wieviel Platz bleibt da seitlich?
> Beim 2,35 HansDampf gehts schon recht eng zu......



da sind auf beiden Seiten noch um die 5-6 mm in Höhe der Stollen frei. Schöbe ich die Ausfallenden nach ganz hinten, würde es sehr knapp werden.  Gruss


----------



## kloetenkoem (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier meine etwas aufgebretzelte Version im Captain America Look und absenkbarer Gabel (mit Gruss an Mahnitu).





Nach einem Vormittag im Dauerregen in der Heide waren alle Bremsbeläge bis auf Anschlag runter. 

@ Wolfgang: so schönen backsigen Matsch haben wir in der Heide leider nicht


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so einen ehrlichen Argon gesehen wie deinen. Dies meine ich absolut positiv



das liegt daran das die dinger eher selten in rot bestellt werde:


----------



## Mahnitu (3. November 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Hier meine etwas aufgebretzelte Version im Captain America Look und absenkbarer Gabel (mit Gruss an Mahnitu).
> 
> (...)



Also das Radel, links am Baum lehnend, ist auch chic! Die Farbe find´ ich höllisch gut! 
Nur tolle Räder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2012)

Mir war langweilig und ich habe mal was gebastelt  

Vorher





Nacher


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2012)

Hübsch!

Fährst du 1x10?


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2012)

1 x 9 hatte ich noch in der Kiste  

mal sehen was später mal ran kommt

1x9
1x10
1x11
Rohloff 

alles offen  Aber da es eher Winter-, Stadt und Arbeitswegbike ist, scheint mir Rohloff immo sympathisch, wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## der-gute (10. November 2012)

Warum Rohloff?

Wie viele Defekte wegen Schlamm und Abnutzung hat man denn wirklich mit einer Kettenschaltung?

Ich bin Fan und Verfechter von Shimano Kettenschaltungen ab XT aufwärts. Ich bin 38x11-36 gefahren, bis es mir zu blöd war, immer oben am Berg warten zu müssen. Jetzt hab ich halt auch wieder so ein 22er Untersetzungsblatt. Dazu is die Kette minimal lang, ich muss daher zum 38er Singleblatt die Kette tauschen (grad 22/36), daher wart ich bis zum nächsten Ketten-Kassetten-Wechsel.

1x10 is geil!


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nacher




just for fun: was wiegt der A FR weniger?


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Warum Rohloff?
> 
> Wie viele Defekte wegen Schlamm und Abnutzung hat man denn wirklich mit einer Kettenschaltung?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Kettenschaltungen  ISt halt nur so eine Überlegung. Wirtschaftlicher im Anschaffungspreis ist mit Sicherheit die 1x10


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2012)

Ich hatte die Rohloff im Gelände getestet. Vorteil ist der Schaltvorgang im Stand und sonst konnte ich nix feststellen. Hab die Rohloff daher wieder verkauft.


----------



## wildbiker (10. November 2012)

Die Rohloff ist ziemlich hecklastig. Aber bei jährlicher Fahrleistung von >8000 km ist mir das egal.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2012)

Da macht eine Rohloff auch Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2012)

aktueller Aufbau, 13.2 kg


----------



## wildbiker (10. November 2012)

Schön, gefällt mir. Was ist das fürn Vorbau?


----------



## trailterror (10. November 2012)

Müsste ein renthal sein


----------



## der-gute (10. November 2012)

Mir is die Kette immer vom Blatt gefallen, wenn ich keine obere Führung bzw. keinen Umwerfer montiert hatte.

Daher bin ich eine MRP-CC-Führung gefahren, die hat aber nur einen Winter gehalten...

Geht das bei Dir echt ohne was???


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2012)

noch nicht wirklich ausgetestet, wurde heute Mittag erst so richtig fertig. Werde aber mal berichten  

S.


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mir is die Kette immer vom Blatt gefallen, wenn ich keine obere Führung bzw. keinen Umwerfer montiert hatte.
> 
> Daher bin ich eine MRP-CC-Führung gefahren, die hat aber nur einen Winter gehalten...
> 
> Geht das bei Dir echt ohne was???



Argon immer nur mit Rohloff - dann brauchts auch keine Kettenführung / Kettenspanner und die Kette bleibt wo Sie ist.

Ausserdem ist die Geräuschkulisse auf ruppigen Trails angenehmer, da kein Kettengeklapper.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. November 2012)

wie gesagt, ich bin mit Kettenschaltung glücklich und die aktuellen ShadowPlus Schaltwerk sind nahe an Perfektion.
Diesen schweren Klotz fast ganz hinten brauch ich net...


----------



## franky-biking (11. November 2012)

Komm grad von ner 3stündigen Schlammtour durchs Naafbachtal und bin heute zumindest mal wieder überglücklich mit dem schweren Klotz ganz hinten, muss aber gestehen dass man das Gewicht hinten beim Handling merkt. Daher wähle ich den Konditionen entsrechend entweder das Fully mit KS oder das HT mit Rohloff. Mann ist ja anpassungsfähig


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2012)

so Probefahrt überstanden  ausser das mir am Berg bei 1x9 die kleinen Gänge fehlen war es toll 





Schaltungstechnisch warte ich mal auf nächstes Jahr und wie sich das mit dem 1x11 entwickelt. Scheint mir eine echte Alternative zu sein, auch wenn es jetzt noch etwas teuer ist


----------



## OldSchool (11. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so Probefahrt überstanden  ausser das mir am Berg bei 1x9 die kleinen Gänge fehlen war es toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bei den Trails ist Rohloff ja nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## coastalwolf (11. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mir is die Kette immer vom Blatt gefallen, wenn ich keine obere Führung bzw. keinen Umwerfer montiert hatte.
> 
> Daher bin ich eine MRP-CC-Führung gefahren, die hat aber nur einen Winter gehalten...
> 
> Geht das bei Dir echt ohne was???





mzaskar schrieb:


> noch nicht wirklich ausgetestet, wurde heute Mittag erst so richtig fertig. Werde aber mal berichten
> 
> S.



Ging mir bei 1x9 mit XT (vorne 32er Blatt) auch so. Ohne Umwerfer trotz Kettenführung unten ist die Kette immer wieder runtergefallen.


----------



## der-gute (18. November 2012)

Grüße vom Uetliberg:


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Dezember 2012)

es herbstet:


----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2012)

So muss ein Geländerad aussehen.


----------



## krawa (2. Dezember 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> es herbstet:



Chinesischer Sprühdosendreck oder echt?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2012)

schicke Lupine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Dezember 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Chinesischer Sprühdosendreck oder echt?



BITTE?? an mein Rad kommt nur echter Matsch!!


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Dezember 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schicke Lupine



... meine Mini Speed Triple


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Dezember 2012)

Ist die Federgabel defekt?


----------



## wildbiker (2. Dezember 2012)

... ich denk mal nicht, wohl wahrscheinlich nicht denn vollen Federweg genutzt...hab ich auch öfters auf normalen Touren...bspw. technische Passagen bergab taucht meine Gabel auch mehr ein... oder o.g. Gabel ist zu hart abgestimmt..


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist die Federgabel defekt?



nö, die letzten 5 km waren Feldweg/Strasse


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok. Dann passt es ja...find das Argon sehr gut. 
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Mahnitu (2. Dezember 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Chinesischer Sprühdosendreck (...)?


  So muss ein kurbelbetriebenes Gebirgszweirad aussehen!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (2. Dezember 2012)

ich hoff ich schaff es meins dieses Jahr auch noch zu posten;-)
Argon CC mit lefty und 1*9 Antrieb;-)
Ein paar Sachen sind noch offen


----------



## carbarazzi (4. Dezember 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal.... ROCC29 in XL, nach den ersten beiden Ausfahrten musste erst noch mal der Lenker runter.... Gabel und das ganze Kabelgedöns werden noch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Dezember 2012)

schönes radl!


----------



## der-gute (4. Dezember 2012)

nett 

ich plädiere für ein Argon FR 29


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2012)

Welche Übersetzung fährst Du mit der Rohloff?
Schicke Kurbel.


----------



## carbarazzi (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja die Kurbel.... eine der wenigen exklusiven XTR-Singlespeedausgaben 
Montiert ist momentan wegen leichter Adipositas und gleichzeitig aufgetretener Beinschwäche 40/17, überlege aber noch, ob 40/16 oder 40/15 nicht mehr Sinn machen. Aber jetzt vor Weihnachten....


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne mich im Taunus nicht aus, aber bei uns im hügeligen Saarland wäre das sicher okay wenns nicht nur an der Saar lang gehen soll. Fahre 38/16, ist stellenweise grenzwertig.


----------



## Mahnitu (4. Dezember 2012)

@ carbarazzi:
Wieviel wiegt denn Dein nettes Gefährt mit dieser Ausstattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbarazzi (4. Dezember 2012)

Muss es noch mal genau nachwiegen, laut Teileliste sind es knapp über 13 Kilo (ohne Lampe & Akku), was ich ehrlich gesagt verblüffend schwer finde. Hier sind mal ein paar Auszüge der grössten Brocken:

Rahmen: 2270g
Fox Talas: 1778g
Vorderrad: 746g
Hinterrad: 2320g


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich normal das Gewicht für ein Nicolai. 29,XL, Rohloff usw. sind kein Leichtbau.
Schickes Rad und viel Spass damit.


----------



## kloetenkoem (4. Dezember 2012)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.... ROCC29 in XL,...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> miste, und ich dachte ich wäre durch mit dem Thema. Sehr nett


----------



## carbarazzi (5. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja, um dem ein oder anderen viel Rumprobiererei mit den Rohloffübersetzungen zu ersparen:

Der ursprünglich geplante Aufbau mit einer schönen Middleburnkurbel mit der Übersetzung 32/13 klappt beim XL-Rahmen nur mit Schmerzen, da die Kette der Kettenstrebe viel zu nah kommt. Eingebaut, gelacht, wieder ausgebaut. Da hatte ich zu viel Angst, dass die Eloxierung nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon fehlt....
38/16 passt prima, allerdings ist das verschiebbare Ausfallende dann am äußersten hinteren Ende angekommen (getestet mit einer alten Saint), so dass die Sicherungsschrauben am Ausfallende maximal weit rausgedreht werden müssen. Hat mir nicht so gut gefallen.
40/17 passt gut, die XTR-Notlösung ist nicht ganz so hübsch wie die Middleburn, aber zumindest in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse...


----------



## Klinger (5. Dezember 2012)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> 38/16 passt prima, allerdings ist das verschiebbare Ausfallende dann am äußersten hinteren Ende angekommen (getestet mit einer alten Saint), so dass die Sicherungsschrauben am Ausfallende maximal weit rausgedreht werden müssen.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ist immer noch Platz zum Spannen (verschieben), zumindest bei neuer Kette.
Will trotzdem beim nächsten Wechsel mal 40/17 versuchen weils noch kürzer als 38/16 ist und von Rohloff noch freigegeben ist.
Wie gesagt, die Hügel hier, die habens in sich!!!


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. Dezember 2012)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> Ach ja, um dem ein oder anderen viel Rumprobiererei mit den Rohloffübersetzungen zu ersparen:
> 
> ....



finde ich prima, nur ganz bei Dir bin ich nicht. Wieso nimmst Du für die Middleburn kein 40er oder 38er Blatt und warum kürzt Du nicht die Kette um ein Glied, damit die Ausfallenden weiter nach vorne kommen?


----------



## carbarazzi (5. Dezember 2012)

Das Kettenspannen bei 38/16 ist wirklich kein Problem, ich finde es nur optisch nicht so hübsch und habe einen Grund gesucht, die sackschwere Saint nicht verbauen zu müssen ;-)

Die Middleburn wäre natürlich auch gegangen, wenn mir jemand ein passendes Kettenblatt verkauft hätte. Es ist die RS8 X-type Uno, die eine spezielle 12-Zahn-Aufnahme hat. Ein 32er und 34er Blatt habe ich da, ein 38er habe ich nirgendwo lieferbar gefunden.


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. Dezember 2012)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> Das Kettenspannen bei 38/16 ist wirklich kein Problem, ich finde es nur optisch nicht so hübsch und habe einen Grund gesucht, die sackschwere Saint nicht verbauen zu müssen ;-)
> 
> Die Middleburn wäre natürlich auch gegangen, wenn mir jemand ein passendes Kettenblatt verkauft hätte. Es ist die RS8 X-type Uno, die eine spezielle 12-Zahn-Aufnahme hat. Ein 32er und 34er Blatt habe ich da, ein 38er habe ich nirgendwo lieferbar gefunden.



Ok

Die RS8 X-Type kann so aussehen:



Ist nur keine Uno, doch das Blatt kommt immerhin auch aus UK und ist mit 38 Zähnen zu bekommen


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dezember 2012)

@kloetenkoem: Warum hast du die BOR-Kurbel ersetzt?


----------



## carbarazzi (5. Dezember 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Die RS8 X-Type kann so aussehen:
> 
> ...




Ich nehme an, dass bei der Middleburn der Dual-Spider verbaut ist, oder? Da hatte ich leichte Zweifel, ob die Kettenlinie passt....

PS: habe mich gerade mal durch dein Fotoalbum geklickt. Hübsches Rad und noch hübschere Kamera.... der angekündigte Nachfolger ist auch noch so ein Hirngespinst, das ich innerlich noch (wahrscheinlich erfolglos) bekämpfe.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (5. Dezember 2012)

Das war eher anders herum. Die BOR ersetzte die Middleburn, weil die mir zu spiddelig am FR aussah und ich ihr nicht mein Gewicht zutraute. Die BOR ist prima und mir fiele jetzt bis auf die E 13 LG1+ keine passendere Kurbel ein.


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. Dezember 2012)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass bei der Middleburn der Dual-Spider verbaut ist, oder? Da hatte ich leichte Zweifel, ob die Kettenlinie passt....
> 
> PS: habe mich gerade mal durch dein Fotoalbum geklickt. Hübsches Rad und noch hübschere Kamera.... der angekündigte Nachfolger ist auch noch so ein Hirngespinst, dass ich innerlich noch (wahrscheinlich erfolglos) bekämpfe....



nee, das war der Dreifachspider und die Linie müsste hingehauen haben. Gefahren bin ich den FR allerdings nicht mit der Middleburn. Zum PS: Danke! sei standhaft!! (das das zwecklos ist, weisst du aber schon? )


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

So fing es an...


----------



## Klinger (9. Dezember 2012)

... und wie ging das weiter?
Du hast jetzt meine Neugierde geweckt.


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

nun, dann brauchte ich etwas farbiges:


----------



## goegolo (9. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Komponentenmix


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schöner Komponentenmix



danke. Ich war getrieben von dem Wunsch, möglichst viel einheimisches zu verbauen. Man kommt erstaunlich weit


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Hübsch. Hast du die Züge durch die Gabelholme gelegt?


----------



## wildbiker (9. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hübsch. Hast du die Züge durch die Gabelholme gelegt?



Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht... Theoretisch gar keine so schlechte Idee... Das funktioniert problemlos???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hübsch. Hast du die Züge durch die Gabelholme gelegt?



Danke. Ja, bei der Zugführung ging das noch. Heute ist die erste Führung (die geschraubten) deutlich höher in Richtung Steuerrohr und du kommst mit den Zügen nur von außen heran, sprich um den linken Holm herum. Optisch schade, stabilitätsmässig soll es besser sein.


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht... Theoretisch gar keine so schlechte Idee... Das funktioniert problemlos???



Hat prima funktioniert. Ich hatte die Scheuerstellen nicht mehr am Steuerrohr/-lager sondern halt unter der Gabelbrücke. Vom Radius her war das überhaupt kein Thema und beim Lenken passierte auch nichts Störendes.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Du könntest unten eine Kralle einschlagen und einen 2-Fach Zughalter montieren.

Schönes Rad.


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Du könntest unten eine Kralle einschlagen und einen 2-Fach Zughalter montieren.
> 
> Schönes Rad.



Super Idee! Leider habe ich ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Rad ist verkauft?!?!?


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das Rad ist verkauft?!?!?



Yep, daraus wurde auf Umwegen der bronzene FR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi Kloetenkoern,

schoene Argons hast und hattest Du!


----------



## Klinger (9. Dezember 2012)

Schönes blaues Argon.
Die Idee mit der Verlegung der Züge finde ich toll, mit Ahead-Krallen-Befestigung von unten noch toller.


----------



## Midgetman (9. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's da keine Kollision zwischen Gabelbrücken und Zügen, wenn die Gabel voll einfedert? Aber selbst wenn, dürften die Züge nicht sonderlich gequetscht werden...


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Dezember 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Gibt's da keine Kollision zwischen Gabelbrücken und Zügen, wenn die Gabel voll einfedert? Aber selbst wenn, dürften die Züge nicht sonderlich gequetscht werden...



so weit ist die Durin SL unterwegs nie gekommen. Hätte ich den RoCC noch, würde ich jetzt kurz die Luft ablassen...


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Dezember 2012)

OT
Bei Hibike gibts gerade Argon´s ohne Dämpfer 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...CC-Gates-29-Rahmen-ohne-Dämpfer-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Poldidrache (12. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> OT
> Bei Hibike gibts gerade Argon´s ohne Dämpfer
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...CC-Gates-29-Rahmen-ohne-Dämpfer-Mod-2012.html




...da fehlt das schöne getriebe


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Dezember 2012)

leider falsche laufradgröße


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> leider falsche laufradgröße


yepp


----------



## kloetenkoem (12. Dezember 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> So muss ein kurbelbetriebenes Gebirgszweirad aussehen!


was macht deins?


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Dezember 2012)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ...da fehlt das schöne getriebe


 


dr.juggles schrieb:


> leider falsche laufradgröße


 


.. und leider ohne *Dämpfer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahnitu (16. Dezember 2012)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> was macht deins?



Guten Morgen kloetenkoem, 

Bilder vom Taxi -Ð- folgen hoffentlich nÃ¤chste Woche. HURRA! [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## wildbiker (16. Dezember 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen kloetenkoem,
> 
> Bilder vom Taxi -Ð- folgen hoffentlich nÃ¤chste Woche. HURRA! [FONT="]
> [/FONT]



Wann hast du bestellt??


----------



## Mahnitu (16. Dezember 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt??



Moin wildbiker,

also den Order Generator habe ich am 10.10. ausgefüllt und verschickt. 
Kurz darauf kam die Auftragsbestätigung mit voraussichtlicher Lieferwoche 49 bzw 50. 
Und selbst?


----------



## wildbiker (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab übern Händler bestellt, war auch so Mitte Oktober (genau 15.). Lt. Händler sollte der ja eigentlich um 6.12. da sein, also auch Lieferwoche 49./50. . Hab bisher noch keine weitere Info.


----------



## der12te (16. Dezember 2012)

@wildbiker: da hilft evtl. mal nachfragen, die vom BDO komm doch nich von allein. 
Wenns Da is machmer ne ausgedehnte Probefahrt!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## wildbiker (16. Dezember 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> @_wildbiker_: da hilft evtl. mal nachfragen, die vom BDO komm doch nich von allein.
> Wenns Da is machmer ne ausgedehnte Probefahrt!
> Beste Grüße!



Eh, na logo dat machmer incl. Tourguide ,na du weeßt scho? ...Bdo hatte wg. meines Steuersatzes sich gemeldet....hatte nur noch die Woche abgewartet...


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Januar 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schöne Argons, aber alle vielzu sauber
> 
> Der Neoprenlappen an der Gabelkrone sorgt nur dafür dass sich der Dreck an den Gabeldichtungen ansammelt.
> 
> ...


OT:
Moin Wolfgang, ich habe  mal den Marsh Guard ausprobiert. Bin nicht ganz überzeugt. Bei Lehm kommt es sehr schnell zum Vorderradblocker, weil sich das Zeug unter dem Schutz aufbaut und bei eher flüssigem Matsch läuft die Soße das Standbein runter und von oben in die Bremse. Die Holme bleiben aber vom Gröbsten verschont.


----------



## Ialocin (2. Januar 2013)

Hier mein "Argon Zwergen 29er", wendig wie ein 26er;-). 11,4 kg. Nächste Woche rüste ich auf Tubeless um und ein etwas längerer Vorbau (110mm statt 90mm) kommt auch noch dran.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2013)

Hübsch!

Mein Argon könnte auch hier rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (3. Januar 2013)

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-Rahm...5&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=300840984178&#ht_580wt_922

Was haltet ihr davon? Bin am überlegen ob ich mitbiete, da er gut zu meiner Grösse passt, obwohl ich schon eins hab. Was könnte man so als Maximum für so einen gebrauchten Rahmen bieten? Müsste so 2008 sein dem Ausfallende nach zu urteilen, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2013)

Schaut nicht so hübsch aus. In der Stocklist von N ist ein gebrauchter XL. Schaue doch mal dort.


----------



## kloetenkoem (4. Januar 2013)

P





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> 
> Mein Argon könnte auch hier rein:


 
Aber hallo! Das Teil als 29er wäre nochmal was für mich. Bisschen weniger Federweg und etwas steiler vorne... Ein FR 29er halt. Gerne auch in Oranje.
Wie fährt sich das AM im Flachland?


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2013)

Ein Argon AM/FR 29 hätt ich auch gern...


----------



## kloetenkoem (4. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ein Argon AM/FR 29 hätt ich auch gern...



komm, wir bestellen zusammen, vielleicht kostet es dann nur einmal Sondergeo


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Januar 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> P
> 
> Aber hallo! Das Teil als 29er wäre nochmal was für mich. Bisschen weniger Federweg und etwas steiler vorne... Ein FR 29er halt. Gerne auch in Oranje.
> Wie fährt sich das AM im Flachland?



Das AM fährt sich Super im Flachland. Nur nicht weniger Federweg oder steiler, weil es mit 150mm sehr wendig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (4. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das AM fährt sich Super im Flachland. Nur nicht weniger Federweg oder steiler, weil es mit 150mm sehr wendig ist.



Danke für den Tipp! Ich dachte mehr an eine 29er Version und dann würde das Teil doch sehr lang werden.


----------



## franky-biking (5. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schaut nicht so hübsch aus. In der Stocklist von N ist ein gebrauchter XL. Schaue doch mal dort.



Danke für den Hinweis, ist leider ein CC. Denkt euch von der Optik mal das lange Sitzrohr und die Verstrebung weg, das macht ja den Rahmen nicht so hübsch, wäre aber für meine 1,98 überaus praktikabel, was würdet ihr max. für den gebrauchten Rahmen hier bieten?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300840984178?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_580wt_922

Wären bis  500,- angebracht?


----------



## wildbiker (5. Januar 2013)

Warte noch immer auf meins. Ist das eigentlich normal? An wen liegts? Mein Händler gibt mir keine Auskunft. Mail an N ist auch raus, aber auch noch keine Antwort. Langsam nervt die Warterei und Ungewissheit...


----------



## nucleon1980 (5. Januar 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, ist leider ein CC. Denkt euch von der Optik mal das lange Sitzrohr und die Verstrebung weg, das macht ja den Rahmen nicht so hübsch, wäre aber für meine 1,98 überaus praktikabel, was würdet ihr max. für den gebrauchten Rahmen hier bieten?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/300840984178?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_580wt_922
> 
> Wären bis  500,- angebracht?



Hallo Frank,
der Rahmen ist bestimmt nicht 2008er Baujahr! Ist tippe eher auf 2003!
Ist wirklich schon sehr alt, wenn ich das richtig sehe (ohne Gewähr).
Ich hatte bei ebay für 400 EUR in 2009 einen 2008er Argon CC gekauft. Das war ein guter Preis. 500 EUR würde ich den xxl-Rahmen definitiv nicht hinlegen.
Gruß


----------



## Ialocin (5. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Warte noch immer auf meins. Ist das eigentlich normal? An wen liegts? Mein Händler gibt mir keine Auskunft. Mail an N ist auch raus, aber auch noch keine Antwort. Langsam nervt die Warterei und Ungewissheit...



Ende Januar werden wieder Argons gefertigt; da ist dann auch das für meine bessere Hälfte dabei ;-) Mein Händler weiß halt Bescheid


----------



## franky-biking (5. Januar 2013)

nucleon1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> der Rahmen ist bestimmt nicht 2008er Baujahr! Ist tippe eher auf 2003!
> Gruß



Meiner ist Baujahr 2006 und hat noch das vorhergehende OEM Ausfallende.
Dies Ausfallende wurde meiner Meinung ab 2007 und auch nur  2 Jahre gefertigt. Deswegen hab ich den da irgendwo eingeordnet. Ich werd morgen mal schauen wie weit er hoch geht. Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut, wobei ich glaub dass er schlecht fotographiert ist. Kann man leider nicht viele Details erkennen.


----------



## wildbiker (5. Januar 2013)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Ende Januar werden wieder Argons gefertigt; da ist dann auch das für meine bessere Hälfte dabei ;-) Mein Händler weiß halt Bescheid


Schön, nur du hast sicher nicht Mitte Oktober '12 schon bestellt....


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2013)

Mann o Mann

haste nun ein Lieferdatum?
Wenn ja, wann ist das (gewesen)?
Von wem stammt das Datum?

Meinste, hier kann Dir einer helfen mit deinem Leiden?


----------



## wildbiker (5. Januar 2013)

lt. Händler AB ca. 49 Kw '12

vlt. wartet ja noch jm. vergebens auf seinen Rahmen...

mich wundert langsam gar nichts mehr, dass die meisten lieber im Onlineshop bestellen, statt beim Händler...(mal von den Preisen abgesehen)


----------



## Ialocin (5. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Schön, nur du hast sicher nicht Mitte Oktober '12 schon bestellt....


Das hast Du Recht, ich vor ca. 2 Wochen. Ich rechne mit Februar oder März. Vielleicht war es ein ungünstiger Termin zum Bestellen. Das ist ja nicht so, dass die die Bestellung bekommen und sofort damit anfangen, Deinen Rahmen zu brutzeln. Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass es bald klappt. Ich weiß, wie das ist mit der Warterei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (6. Januar 2013)

Und noch ein Argon - ältere Machart.


----------



## nucleon1980 (6. Januar 2013)

schick schick! 
Was ist das für eine Gabel???


----------



## antique (6. Januar 2013)

Gabel ist eine Vortrieb Gabel die von unnötigen Anschweißteilen befreit worden ist (Cantisockel, weitere Halterungen für Leitungen am rechten Gabelholm), dann komplett schwarz matt gepulvert worden ist um später mit Blattgold überzogen zu werden...


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

Meine Bikes sind auch mit Spritzmatsch 23 7/12 überzogen worden


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. Januar 2013)

so mein argon ist wieder vom pulvern da. 
will jemand den vorher nachher Vergleich sehen;-)
Gruß andi


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> so mein argon ist wieder vom pulvern da.
> will jemand den vorher nachher Vergleich sehen;-)
> Gruß andi


los bilder


----------



## Klinger (8. Januar 2013)

Bilder!!!
Wer hat gepulvert, was war der Pulverpreis?


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Januar 2013)

Bilder bitte!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. Januar 2013)

das war er zuvor;-)

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

wow


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. Januar 2013)

und jetzt
leider kommt die farbe auf den Handybildern und dem künstlichen Licht nicht so gut rüber.....


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2013)

schwatt matt?


----------



## wildbiker (8. Januar 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> das war er zuvor;-)
> 
> sorry



Das misslungene Eloxal kommt mir doch bekannt vor


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. Januar 2013)

Nein;-)
Spezial Lackierung der Beschichtungsfirma, ganz schwer zu erklären.
Firma war Frick Wiedergeltingen.
Schaut aber echt hammer aus.
Bessere Bilder Werden Nach dem Zusammenbau geliefert
Teileliste
Argon CC
Lefty Speed PBR (gleiche Farbe wie der Rahmen)
BFO 2013
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Syntace Force 109
Laufräder Tune Naben (weiß oder schwarz??) und Flow Ex
XT 1*9 Antrieb


----------



## Midgetman (9. Januar 2013)

Wieso willst Du bei den ansonsten leichten Komponenten die schwere Flow Felge verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (9. Januar 2013)

da ich selber kein Leichtbau bin (92kg) und eine breite Felge haben möchte


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. Januar 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> da ich selber kein Leichtbau bin (92kg) und eine breite Felge haben möchte


 
unterschreib


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2013)

Ist die normale Flow nicht leichter?


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2013)

die EX läuft unter 490g, die normale unter 510g

http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Rims-C18.aspx

Edith: ok, das war schwarz gegen weiss,
die schwarzen wiegen gleich.


----------



## Midgetman (10. Januar 2013)

in 26"?

Bei mir haben auch mit 100kg leichte XC Felgen gehalten - aber vielleicht ist es bei euch ja felsiger und/oder Du machst größere Sprünge...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (10. Januar 2013)

also in erster Linie geht's mir um die Felgenbreite.


----------



## Midgetman (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, so breite Reifen bekommst Du in den Rahmen aber doch gar nicht rein, dass das wirklich nötig wäre. Will's aber auch gar nicht kritisieren, wunderte mich nur.


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Ne schwarze flow in schwarz liegt soweit ich weiss bei 470gr


----------



## antique (20. Januar 2013)

Und hier mal ein paar bessere Bilder vom Argon (nachdem die Schaltzüge und Leitungen neu verlegt worden sind)







und ein weiteres Photo vom Argon


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir, bis auf die silberne kurbel. Und die hintere bremsleitung würde ich auf der innenseite der strebe verlegen.

Ist aber auf jeden fall mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (20. Januar 2013)

Schwarze Kurbel ist noch immer im Lieferrückstand  und die hintere Bremsleitung wurde vom Mechaniker bewußt so verlegt: er meint das sonst die Leitung an der Sitzstrebe scheuern könnte. 
Muss mal testen ob sich das wirklich so verhält.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2013)

Schöner Panzer genau richtig für dieses Wetter


----------



## antique (20. Januar 2013)

Hab heute morgen eine Tour durch die Wälder bei Remich gemacht  Genial wenn der Schnee noch von keiner Person oder Fahrzeug frisch gefallen ist - Radl macht sich gut und fährt klasse 

Heute mittag gehts vielleicht noch in die Hügel der Ardennen - aktuell warte ich noch auf zwei Bikekollegen die sich mit den Trails besser auskennen


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> er meint das sonst die Leitung an der Sitzstrebe könnte.



Warum soll die denn drinnen mehr scheuern als draussen. Beim hardtail bewegt sich doch da nochnichmal was.

Ausserdem hast du doch den vortei, dass du nachgolden kannst


----------



## trailterror (20. Januar 2013)

@antique 

Remich an der mosel?


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2013)

@antique
Biking like a Sir  Sieht sehr edel aus dein Argon 
Wenn´s meins wäre, dann würde ich sicher ganz schnell die Schlossgarage vom Unterrohr entfernen  Die wirkt ein wenig wie ein Pickel auf dem güldenen Antlitz


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Januar 2013)

was hast du denn gelöhnt? gern auch per pm.



andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Nein;-)
> Spezial Lackierung der Beschichtungsfirma, ganz schwer zu erklären.
> Firma war Frick Wiedergeltingen.
> Schaut aber echt hammer aus.
> ...


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2013)

wie imma.... net mainz 

Argon ROCC 29" 




Postmount.




142mm Ausfallende.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2013)

Dieses *BLAU 

*










.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (6. Februar 2013)

hat sicvh die rohloffgeo ja stark geändert... so ein stark abfallendes oberrohr gabs früher nicht.


btw: wann ist wieder nicolaitreffen?


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> btw: wann ist wieder nicolaitreffen?






Wenn es soweit ist werde ich einen Fred starten...... das wird dann wieder brutalster Spam


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat sicvh die rohloffgeo ja stark geändert... so ein stark abfallendes oberrohr gabs früher nicht.



das es a) ein 29" is, hast du gemerkt und b) der Rahmen nach hinten verkippt steht auch?


----------



## Elfriede (6. Februar 2013)

Gibt es das Ausfallende mit PM-Aufnahme auch für Schnellspanner (und 26 Zoll)?


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Februar 2013)

wo steht der denn gekippt?


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Februar 2013)

Seit wann bieten die denn 142er Steckachsen als Option für das Argon an?

Das wurde mir letzten Sommer noch mit O-Ton "machen wir nicht" verneint...

Das ist das blau elox, oder? Sehr schöner Rahmen auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wo steht der denn gekippt?



zum einen wäre der LW so extrem flach und es handelt sich ja um ein RoCC
zum anderen is der Verschiebemechanismus des Ausfallendes nicht horizontal


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2013)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Seit wann bieten die denn 142er Steckachsen als Option für das Argon an?
> 
> Das wurde mir letzten Sommer noch mit O-Ton "machen wir nicht" verneint...



wurde mir leider auch am neuen AC 29" vorenthalten...


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Februar 2013)

Das ist um ehrlich zu sein das Einzige was mich von einer Order abhält. 

Ich will den LRS auf zwischen den Bikes wechseln können ohne die Naben ständig umzubauen, außerdem geht mir der Einbau mit Steckachse mittlerweile schneller von der Hand.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie imma.... net mainz
> 
> Argon ROCC 29"
> 
> ...



Gibt es mal ein Bild von der linken Seite beim Ausfallende ?
Habe mit der Maxle ein kleines Problem und ich glaube bei dem blauen Argon ist die Lösung verbaut !


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2013)

Nein, aber ich mach dir morgen eins.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2013)

Das ist Supermeganett! Besonders die Schrauben sind wichtig!


----------



## Rool (7. Februar 2013)

Servus!
Ich habe mir auch ein Argon ROCC 29" Gates machen lassen - mit "normalen" AFE's & dem PM-Aufnahme. Dürfte also das normale Programm widerspiegeln..
Gruß, Kraftl


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es mal ein Bild von der linken Seite beim Ausfallende ?
> Habe mit der Maxle ein kleines Problem und ich glaube bei dem blauen Argon ist die Lösung verbaut !



Hier, bitte schön.


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier, bitte schön.



sexy


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo .. mal eine Frage zu den Ausfallenden.

Ein Freund von mir fährt einen 2012 Argon RoCC 26". Heute früh haben wir ein wenig gespielt und wollten unserer LRS untereinander tauschen. Dabei trat das Problem auf, das zum einem der Ausbau des Hinterrades sehr schwergängig war (Es erschien mir so als ob sich die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden mit der Achse des Schnellspanners verkeilten) und zum anderen der Einbau des HR nur mit unsanfter Gewalt vonsatten ging (trotz komplett nach hintengezogen Schaltwerk wollte die Nabe mit Schnellspannachse partout nicht in die Ausfallenden passen. Wir mussten die Achse förmlich in die Ausfallenden zwingen.). Ich denke doch mal das dies nicht wirklich normal sein kann. Es erschien mir beim Blick von oben so, also ob die Enden der Nabe (Fachbegriff mir unbekannt) auf den Ausfallenden auflagen und so nicht zwischen diese rutschen konnten. Im Prinzip scheinen wir den Rahmen am Ende etwas auseinandergezwungen zu haben und so das HR mehr reingequetscht als eingelegt zu haben.

Ist dies jemand anderen auch schin so ergangen? Gibt es Abhilfe oder muss mein Freund damit leben? Alleine HR ausbauen und wieder einbauen im Wald stelle ich mir so recht spannend vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2013)

an meinem Argon FR muss ich die Ausfallenden auch ein bisschen auseinander ziehen,
um die Nabe hinein zu bekommen.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

hatte sowas schonmal. bei mir waren die Naben-Endanschläge etwas gelockert, also rausgedreht. sodas die Nabe etwas zu breit für den Hinterbau war, nachdem festziehen hat alles wieder hervorragend gepasst. vielleicht bei euch auch der Fall.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Okay, also kein Einzelfall. Ich muss sagen, das HR sass ohne Spanner bombenfest, man könnte im LB empfehlen ihn wegzulassen ^^ Allerdings ist der Rahmen woll für LB zu schwer 

Okay, dann muss man wohl mit dem Auseinanderdrücken leben. 

@ kephren

Die Endanschläge an einer Hope 2 können sich doch eigentlich nicht lockern, da sie doch gesteckt sind, oder? 
Auch mein LRS mit Tune King/Kong und definitiv festen Endanschlägen wollte auch nicht passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier, bitte schön.


Sind das Schrauben mit einem flachen Kopf?


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

zylindrisch würde ich sagen.


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sind das Schrauben mit einem flachen Kopf?



zylindrisch aber nur 5mm hoch.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Februar 2013)

Schick mir mal 2 zu. Bei N ist im Moment keiner zu erreichen...


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab keine, außerdem fehlt mir das Zauberwort


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Februar 2013)

Stimmt. Bitte, bitte...  
War nur ein Spass. Danke für die Fotos. 
Willst du nicht mal einen 2. Laden in Hamburg aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bitte, bitte...
> War nur ein Spass. Danke für die Fotos.
> Willst du nicht mal einen 2. Laden in Hamburg aufmachen?


 @marco die "5mm" Schrauben dann in VA bleiben Schöner  Gibt es in _(fast)_ jeden guten Schrauben-Handel _(wenns schnell gehn muss)_, nicht in HH 
@guru39 nee nicht Hamburg _(dort gibts nur Schiffsschrauben)_ ,  besser in meine Heimat 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Elfriede (7. Februar 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Gibt es das Ausfallende mit PM-Aufnahme auch für Schnellspanner (und 26 Zoll)?



Ich lenke die Aufmerksamkeit nochmal auf die obige Frage. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?

Beste Grüße vom Björn


----------



## antique (7. Februar 2013)

Das dürften ganz normale metrische Schrauben sein und in jedem guten Schraubenladen auch in V2a erhältlich sein. Die schauen auf den Photos wie gelbchromatiert aus - leider nur bedingt vor Korrossion geschützt.


----------



## yeti75 (13. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Argon...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn du die Aufkleber runtermachst von Rahmen sieht es noch besser aus  Ich finde das Rot der Aufkleber und der anderen Eloxalteile passt nicht zusammen ....


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Februar 2013)

mit schwarzer stütze und schwarzem lenker isses überragend!!
dazu vielleicht noch die schwarzweissen maschinenbau-decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön. 

Bitte größere und ordentliche Bilder


----------



## yeti75 (13. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn du die Aufkleber runtermachst von Rahmen sieht es noch besser aus  Ich finde das Rot der Aufkleber und der anderen Eloxalteile passt nicht zusammen ....



Ich hätte auch lieber Aufkleber in eloxal gehabt. Aber wat nicht is, is nich! ;-) Manchmal muss man eben Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## yeti75 (13. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mit schwarzer stütze und schwarzem lenker isses überragend!!
> dazu vielleicht noch die schwarzweissen maschinenbau-decals.



Neee ich wollte ich ja die Kombi in blau / rot haben...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Februar 2013)

beisst sich aber.


aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Midgetman (13. Februar 2013)

Die Kombi finde ich im Prinzip gut, aber leider scheinen die verschiedenen Rot- und Pinktöne nicht zueinander zu passen.
Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Lenker da so hoch sein muss. Insofern finde ich es leider etwas unausgewogen, bzw. Potential verschwendet.

ABER die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es Dir gefällt und dem ganzen Seriengedöns stiehlt es ohnehin die Show.


----------



## mac-recycling (13. Februar 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich lenke die Aufmerksamkeit nochmal auf die obige Frage. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?
> 
> Beste Grüße vom Björn



Hallo, 

mir wurde ein Argon mit Postmount Aufnahme und Rohloff Ausfallende für KW 11 versprochen

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2013)

blau rot finde ich geil


----------



## yeti75 (13. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> blau rot finde ich geil


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2013)

yeti75 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Argon...



wenn jetzt der LW noch 4° flacher wäre...


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Februar 2013)

Das ist eine Rennfeile. Die gehört so.
Sehr cooles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Februar 2013)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Hier mein "Argon Zwergen 29er", wendig wie ein 26er;-). 11,4 kg. Nächste Woche rüste ich auf Tubeless um und ein etwas längerer Vorbau (110mm statt 90mm) kommt auch noch dran.



Thomas, dass mit dem wendig besprechen wir aber noch einmal am Steinbruch Das hatte ich ein wenig anders in Erinnerung
Aber trotzdem immer wieder schön dein 29er
Gruß Jens!


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2013)

Form follows fiction


----------



## yeti75 (13. Februar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn jetzt der LW noch 4° flacher wäre...



Der Vorbau wird noch umgedreht... Ich habe das erst mal so gelassen, weil ich die Sitzposition erst einmal test wollte.


----------



## c_w (13. Februar 2013)

yeti75 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau wird noch umgedreht... Ich habe das erst mal so gelassen, weil ich die Sitzposition erst einmal test wollte.


Das beeinflusst den Lenkwinkel aber nicht ;-)


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2013)

:d


----------



## muldentaler (14. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Argon FR im vorläufigen Endstadium.
Die Sattelklemme wird noch enteloxiert und silber eloxiert.












Danke noch mal an die Jungs von der http://www.wurzelpassage.de/ für den Aufbau des Laufradsatzes.


----------



## franky-biking (14. Februar 2013)

Ein sehr chices FR! XL, oder? Aufbau ist genau nach meinem Geschmack, auch wenn hier einige der Meinung sein werden, dass da keine Syntace Parts dran dürfen. Dem Bike stehen die sehr gut! Gratulation.


----------



## franky-biking (14. Februar 2013)

Wieviel wiegt's denn?


----------



## Klinger (14. Februar 2013)

Schönes Argon ohne überflüssigen Schnickschnack. Welche Übersetzung fährst Du? Welche Pedale/Lenker sind montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muldentaler (14. Februar 2013)

@ franky-biking

@ Klinger

Übersetzung ist 44/17

Ja, das ist ein XL Rahmen, Gewicht beträgt 14,49 kg.

Lenker ist ein Syntace Vektor DH






Pedale sind Billigheimer von VP, ich findse Klasse.








Gruß Maik


----------



## thoralfw (14. Februar 2013)

yeti75 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Argon...







schick!


----------



## GodfredKah (14. Februar 2013)

thoralfw schrieb:


> schick!



Hallo,

wer macht denn die Fox Individuallackierung für einen noch vertretbaren Preis? Naja, vertretbar sieht sicher jeder anders.

Gruss GodfredKah


----------



## yeti75 (14. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer macht denn die Fox Individuallackierung für einen noch vertretbaren Preis? Naja, vertretbar sieht sicher jeder anders.
> 
> Gruss GodfredKah



Cycle Culture Company in Duisburg


----------



## thoralfw (15. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer macht denn die Fox Individuallackierung für einen noch vertretbaren Preis? Naja, vertretbar sieht sicher jeder anders.
> 
> Gruss GodfredKah



sorry, wenns falsch rüber kam. ist nicht meins - sollte nur zitiert werden. 

das hier ist meins:


----------



## franky-biking (15. Februar 2013)

Eins der schönsten Argons für meinen Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2013)

Meins


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2013)

thoralfw schrieb:


> sorry, wenns falsch rüber kam. ist nicht meins - sollte nur zitiert werden.
> 
> das hier ist meins:



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was fährst du vorne und hinten für ne Riemenscheibengröße? 

Wie krieg ich die Kettenstrebenlänge für die Riemenlänge raus bzw. von wo bis wo muss ich messen?


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2013)

@mzaskar
Das ist bestimmt nicht deins  Da fehlt die graubeige Patina am Unterrohr


----------



## thoralfw (15. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was fährst du vorne und hinten für ne Riemenscheibengröße?
> 
> Wie krieg ich die Kettenstrebenlänge für die Riemenlänge raus bzw. von wo bis wo muss ich messen?



ich habe mich seinerzeit von den jungs bei nicolai beraten lassen - ich glaube, dass es irgendwo ein rechenprogramm dafür gibt. kette und gates kann man nicht 1:1 übertragen. mein riemen ist 118 mm lang.


----------



## paschulki (15. Februar 2013)

Das hier sollte aufschlussreich sein für die Umstellung auf Gates-Riemen:

http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/Sorted by Ratio and Chainstaylength.pdf

http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/Gates-Rohloff-manual-de.pdf

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#


----------



## GodfredKah (15. Februar 2013)

yeti75 schrieb:


> Cycle Culture Company in Duisburg



Okay, danke erstmal!

Ich hab grade ein Argon AM pinion Gates bestellt und bin am Überlegen, welche Teile da dran kommen. Die 2013er Gabeln sind irgendwie alle weiß, schwarze & leichte & lange sind offenbar extrem selten! Deshalb ist ja vielleicht Inidvidualfarbe eine Alternative!?

GodfredKah


----------



## yeti75 (15. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Okay, danke erstmal!
> 
> Ich hab grade ein Argon AM pinion Gates bestellt und bin am Überlegen, welche Teile da dran kommen. Die 2013er Gabeln sind irgendwie alle weiß, schwarze & leichte & lange sind offenbar extrem selten! Deshalb ist ja vielleicht Inidvidualfarbe eine Alternative!?
> 
> GodfredKah



Eine eigene Lackierung macht auf jeden Fall das Gessamtbild runder. Ich habe auch lange überlegt und mich lange von den Jungs von Cycle Culture beraten lassen. Die haben mir dabei echt geholfen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (15. Februar 2013)

Superschöne Argons hier!
Könnt ich weich werden, weiß nur noch nicht wofür ich's gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Superschöne Argons hier!
> Könnt ich weich werden, weiß nur noch nicht wofür ich's gebrauchen könnte.


zb. an der Wand hängen


----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2013)

oder für die Eisdiele?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (15. Februar 2013)

Nö, da ess' isch lieber Schokolad. 

(Oder kauf mir n Leidwill für)


----------



## kraftl (18. Februar 2013)

Servus!
Heute kam mein neuer Argon ROCC 29er Rahmen, hier ein paar Bilder:
















Größere gibts unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/196755

Wenn ich fertig bin, gibt's eine Gesamtansicht...

Gruß,

Kraftl


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

sehr gut!! ne kiste edelstoff und ran an den Aufbau!


----------



## Mahnitu (18. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend Kraftl,

was für eine Farbe! 
Ist sicher RAL Nr 1015 - also taxifarben, oder?!
Welche Rahmengröße is dat?
Ich bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt. Meiner lässt noch auf sich warten, aber kommt bald.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend Kraftl,
> 
> was für eine Farbe!
> Ist sicher RAL Nr 1015 - also taxifarben, oder?!
> ...



Du wartest noch, denk mal kann nich mehr lange dauern. Da bin ich ja zum Glück nicht die Einzige mit überlangem Verzug...Meiner kam am Freitag...


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend Kraftl,
> 
> was für eine Farbe!
> Ist sicher RAL Nr 1015 - also taxifarben, oder?!
> ...



ist doch weiß oder? nur das licht macht es etwas taxifarbig!?


----------



## Mahnitu (18. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Du wartest noch (...)



Ich warte wieder...  Was lange wÃ¤hrt, wird gut. Diese oder nÃ¤chste Woche wird das FRchen kommen... wohl eines der letzten seiner Art, wenn man der Ð-Hompage glauben schenkt. Zumindest ist das FR unter Rahmen - Enduro / Trailride nicht mehr zu sehen.
Die Evolution hat aus dem Dino FR ein AM gemacht...


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

wie du wartest wieder? Nochmal zurückgeschickt?? hm... bei mir stand auf der T-Shirt-Tüte (Namen vom Laden und Argon AM) und auch auf dem Anfang Januar zugesandten Foto Argon_AM... Viel Unterschied zum FR gibts nicht.. Aber nach dem Sitzrohr nach, ist meins bereits ein AM (nachmessen kann ich erst Ende der Woche), hatte es ja auch als Argon FR Gates bestellt.


----------



## antique (18. Februar 2013)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus!
> Heute kam mein neuer Argon ROCC 29er Rahmen, hier ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant  - und was sind das für massive und (für mich) neuartige Ausfallenden ???? Vorgesehen für Gates Carbon Drive? 

Dachte immer das Nicolai die Ausfallenden massiv mit dem Rahmen verschweisst zur Steigerung der Stabilität und so. Mein (geklautes) 29er Argon hatte ganz andere, eher wie herkömmlich ausschauende Ausfallenden. 

...und zur Fastenzeit darfs dann bitteschön eine Kiste Maximator sein -  aber bitte erst nach erfolgreichem Aufbau die erste Flasche öffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (18. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Viel Unterschied zum FR gibts nicht.



Gibt es überhaupt einen Winkel und eine Rohrabmessungen, die zwischen AM und FR gleich geblieben ist? 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

hm...Sitzrohr is kürzer im Vergleich zum FR. Winkel werden sich m. E. auch verändert haben.


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2013)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus!
> Heute kam mein neuer Argon ROCC 29er Rahmen, hier ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...



was is das für ne Größe?
Alle Maße regulär?


----------



## kraftl (19. Februar 2013)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend Kraftl,
> 
> was für eine Farbe!
> Ist sicher RAL Nr 1015 - also taxifarben, oder?!
> ...


 
Servus,
der Rahmen wurde in "bright white glossy" gepulvert. Decals sind mattschwarz. 
Es handelt sich um einen XL-Rahmen mit normalen Maßen - wie vermutet jedoch "Gates Ready". 
Was die Ausfallenden betrifft - meines Wissens nach gibts seit 2013 die PM-Aufnahmen - evtl. wirken die deswegen so massiv. 
Fotos folgen.
Gruss,
Kraftl


----------



## Tenderoni (19. Februar 2013)

-


----------



## thoralfw (20. Februar 2013)

anstatt hier dumm rum zu lachen, hättest du meinen fehler vielleicht verbessern können. 

118 Zähne
1298 mm Länge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (20. Februar 2013)

ich hoff, ich kann mein fertiges auch bald Posten, 
dauert aber leider nch etwas.

PS: hab mir jetzt auch eine gescheite Kamera gekauft, damit die Bilder auch mal was werden.


----------



## Ialocin (22. Februar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Thomas, dass mit dem wendig besprechen wir aber noch einmal am Steinbruch Das hatte ich ein wenig anders in Erinnerung
> Aber trotzdem immer wieder schön dein 29er
> Gruß Jens!


Ihr mir Euren 180mm Fullies...abgestiegen bin ich nicht und ausgebremst habe ich auch keinen 
Fahre aber auch lieber das Helius da runter


----------



## Ialocin (22. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Du wartest noch, denk mal kann nich mehr lange dauern. Da bin ich ja zum Glück nicht die Einzige mit überlangem Verzug...Meiner kam am Freitag...


Unser blaues Argon kam heute! Angekündigt war KW11...


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Februar 2013)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Ihr mir Euren 180mm Fullies...abgestiegen bin ich nicht und ausgebremst habe ich auch keinen
> Fahre aber auch lieber das Helius da runter



Es sind nur 160mm und ausbremsen konntest du ja keinen mehr, da war ja keiner mehr
Bis die Tage


----------



## Ialocin (24. Februar 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ...ausbremsen konntest du ja keinen mehr, da war ja keiner mehr
> Bis die Tage



Eben, sag ich doch.


----------



## zockerkauk (27. Februar 2013)

So,nach sehr sehr langer Wartezeit kann ich endlich mein Argon AM mal zeigen Die Reifen sind erst mal nur zum Spaß drauf.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Februar 2013)

Cooles Teil. Rohloff und Lyrik? 
Gewicht?


----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2013)

Mit dem Steuersatz und den Spacern sieht das Steuerrohr echt gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## zockerkauk (27. Februar 2013)

Also laut Personenwaage sind es ca. 15.5 kg,also kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2013)

schöner racer!
na is ja auch nen solider Aufbau. Gewicht ist doch Nebensache, Spaß muss es machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2013)

Nice Argon Bike
Könnte gut hinn kommen, meins_ (allerding 2011 FR)_ mit Rohloff & Fox 150mm und Joplin 4 wiegt 14,5Kg.
Groetjes D-Lander
und macht jedemenge Spass


----------



## wildbiker (27. Februar 2013)

zockerkauk schrieb:


> So,nach sehr sehr langer Wartezeit kann ich endlich mein Argon AM mal zeigen Die Reifen sind erst mal nur zum Spaß drauf.



Cooles Gerät ... Welche Gates Übersetzung?


----------



## zockerkauk (27. Februar 2013)

Die Übersetzung ist die kleinste die ich für die Rohloff bekommen konnte,
50/20 und der Riemen 113 Zähne


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Februar 2013)

@zockerkauk

Hammer


----------



## Nill (1. März 2013)

Hier auch mal meins in diesem schönen Thread: 

Am Anfang der Woche lag noch Schnee, heute dieses Traumwetter 

Ach ja.......ich gebe es NIE wieder her .
Das Argon macht einfach nur SPAß !! Und verlangt nach sauberer Fahrweise


----------



## kephren23 (2. März 2013)

Teufelsberg?


----------



## Nill (2. März 2013)

Jepp, ist der Drachenfliegerberg direk beben dem Teufelsberg (im Hintergrund).


----------



## wagnerobin (8. März 2013)

NICOLAI Argon RoCC 29 Gates in sky blue


----------



## c_w (8. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. März 2013)

Hm, schön ist was anderes... Sorry, aber 29" mit kleinen Rahmen sehen irgendwie aus wie grosse Puckyräder...


----------



## kraftl (11. März 2013)

Servas!

So - hier die ersten Züge meines neuen Argon's...






Argon ROCC 29 Gates Ready - Acros ZS 56/44 - Fox F100 - XT Kurbel/Schaltwerk/
Umwerfer -  Magura MT - DT Swiss 240S - Sapim D-Light - ZTR Arch EX - Anbauteile 
Syntace - Selle SLR TT - Andechser Doppelbock zur Fastenzeit...

Prost,

Kraftl


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

hmm ich dachte immer Nicolai seien Rahmen denen weiß nich gut steht, aber ich merke, es gibt nichts was ein 
Nicolai enstellen kann, schick schick.
Nach getaner Arbeit nen Bier ist immer gut


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2013)

Weiss geht immer


----------



## Midgetman (11. März 2013)

kraftl schrieb:


>



Das wird ein netter Rennhobel!


Edit: ich frage mich allerdings zunehmend, warum bei meinem Rahmen die Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter soweit unten Am Tretlager gelandet sind...


----------



## Midgetman (11. März 2013)

Zur Illustration


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (11. März 2013)

Bei mir nicht. 
Hsbe aber auch Schrauben für 2 Halter. 



Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kraftl (12. März 2013)

Servus!
Wegen der Höhe des Flaschenhalters hat ein User in 2009 wie folgt geantwortet:

_"Der Flaschenhalter wurde soweit unten angebracht, um bei der Entnahme der Flasche keinen unnötigen Luftwiderstand (durch das beugen des Ellbogens) zu verursachen bzw. sind die Vibrationen in der Nähe des Schwerpunktes bzw. des Tretlagers geringer, was einem Verlusst der Trinkflasche minimiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"_

Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6510116&postcount=5058

Kraftl


----------



## c_w (12. März 2013)

Und ich dachte, es geht darum den Schwerpunkt moeglichst weit unten zu halten...


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2013)

Eigentlich liebäugle ich ja mit nem Argon FR 29"
Aber so ein Race 29" würd ich echt gerne mal Probe sitzen!

Geiles Ding, das RoCC29


----------



## kraftl (12. März 2013)

Servus!
Der Schwerpunkt ist vollkommen überbewertet - wenn es danach ginge, müsste bei einem 29er die Trinkflasche eher zu weit oben montiert werden um der enormen Stabilität entgegen zu wirken... ;-)

Wegen der "Rennfeile" - lasst da bitte mal die Kirche im Dorf - so racelastig ist der Hobel auch ned... Ich müsste so bei 11,2kg rauskommen, was ned ganz schlecht für ein 29er ist, aber auch ned unbedingt Oberklasse... Ich habe da Kumpels, die sich beim HT unter 9kg (26") bewegen... Da ich aber scheinbar meine Midlife-Crisis überwunden habe, ist mir das Gewicht eher egal - ich will ein Radl, "das ich mit auf die Arche Noah nehmen würde"...

Probesitzen - kein Problem - wenn Du mal in der Nähe sein solltest...

Kraftl


----------



## tiffy (15. März 2013)

Liebe Nicolai-Gemeinde, 

wie findet Ihr meinen Argon Road? 
Bitte sagt Eure Meinung, welche Farbe die Teile an diesem Rahmen haben sollten. Es werden Tune-Teile, die gesamte Tune-Eloxalpalette steht also offen. 

Danke für Eure Meinung!


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist der Hammer  Ich würde blaue Teile nehmen.


----------



## franky-biking (15. März 2013)

Geilomat, ein 62er (XL) Rahmen?
Ich würd auch blaue Parts wählen. 
Ritchey WCS Parts in Glossy White würde gut aussehen.
Bei der Gabel wirds schwer find ich.
Und ne Campa Athena Gruppe, ist zeitlos.
Viel Spass beim aufbauen.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. März 2013)

gibt eh zu wenig argon road´s


----------



## Elfriede (15. März 2013)

Ich würde den Schriftzug entfernen und schwarze Teile verbauen. Evtl. gibt es auch noch die schwarz- weißen Schriftzüge von Nicolai. Die würden etwas brachialer und rennmäßiger ausschauen. Der Rahmen ist ein Eyecatcher und sollte nicht von buntem Eloxalgeglitzer überdeckt werden. Um die helle Färbung des Rahmens aufzugreifen würde ich noch folgendes vorschlagen:

- weißer Speedneedle oder KommVor+
- weißes Lenkerband
- hinten eine schwarze Nabe und vorne eine Tune Edelweiß die sich von einer schwarzen Easton Carbonstütze abhebt
- möglichst hohe Felgen, wenn möglich Carbon

So sollte es harmonisch fürs Auge wirken aber auch brachial mit deutlichem Drang nach vorne ausschauen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (15. März 2013)

Hauptsache die Anbauteile werden nicht buntgemischt... und Gabel im gleichen Design wie der Rahmen wäre natürlich super.
Ich würde aber eher versuchen, möglichst alle Teile in einer dezenteren Farbe zu bekommen, weiss oder vll auch blau. Und den Rest halt schwarz.

PS: Laufräder auch im Rahmendesign? ;-)


----------



## Helius-FR (15. März 2013)

An dem Rahmen Bitte keine Bunten Elox. Teile. Schwarz und was es gibt eventuell weiß.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2013)

die braune Serie von CK


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2013)

Gabel Weiß
LFRS Weiß
Rest Schwarz

Ist der von N so gepulvert?


----------



## tiffy (16. März 2013)

Danke erst einmal für Eure Tipps. Der Rahmen ist von Nicolai so gepulvert und die Gabel habe ich in der gleichen Lackierung. Tatsächlich schwanke ich zwischen weißen-blauen Laufrädern und den Anbauteilen blau eloxiert oder alles in schwarz. Und an den Aufklebern arbeite ich auch noch... weiß auf weißem Lack, gelb auf gelb und blau auf blau, so dass der Schriftzug ein wenig im Lack verschwindet.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2013)

übertreibe es nicht mit den Farben, der Rahmen ist schon sehr bunt, denke du solltest bei den Anbauteilen sehr neutral bleiben.


----------



## c_w (16. März 2013)

Weisse Laufräder mit blauen Naben und der Rest auch blau könnt ich mir gut vorstellen. Decals würd ich so lassen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2013)

Eigentlich sind die Teile egal, weil es einfach ein Hammerbike bleibt. Was für eine Gabel hast? Bilder bitte!


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2013)

Neue Reifen für's Argon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. März 2013)

Der trend geht an mir vorbei


----------



## dr.juggles (16. März 2013)

skinwalls sind so 90er


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> übertreibe es nicht mit den Farben, der Rahmen ist schon sehr bunt, denke du solltest bei den Anbauteilen sehr neutral bleiben.



Meine Rede.


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2013)

In der aktuellen Mountainbikerider wird das Argon AM von Schneidi vorgestellt, außerdem WIDE OPEN mit Gino Schlifske und Frank Schneider (beide auf Argon AM).

Einfach nur gemein, ich muß bis KW24 warten


----------



## dr.juggles (16. März 2013)

bernd was hast du für eine größe bestellt?
muss mal ein L probefahren


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bernd was hast du für eine größe bestellt?
> Muss mal ein l probefahren



m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. März 2013)

aber ein xl ion16  

viel spaß mit dem argon!


----------



## tiffy (16. März 2013)

Hey danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich werd am Montag mal Bilder von der Gabel reinstellen, geht leider nicht früher.


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aber ein xl ion16
> 
> viel spaß mit dem argon!



Nicht für mich 
Baue ich nur für einen "schraub-unbegabten" Kumpel zusammen


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

ok dachte schon?
wodan nochmal gewachsen?

musst echt bis juni warten auf das argon?

naja gut ding will weile haben!


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ok dachte schon?
> wodan nochmal gewachsen?
> 
> musst echt bis juni warten auf das argon?
> ...



Ne ne, fahre M schon immer bei Nicolai.
Jep, Juni ist angedacht... 
Teile sind schon fats zusammen


----------



## kraftl (19. März 2013)

Servus!

Fertig...






Gruß,

Kraftl


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2013)

is das nu XL oder?

jedenfalls geil!


----------



## brigdompteur (19. März 2013)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Fertig...
> 
> ...



Bildschön.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2013)

cool


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. März 2013)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Fertig...
> 
> ...



Mit einer *WEISSEN* Gabel wäre es perfekt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (19. März 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Mit einer WEISSEN Gabel wäre es perfekt!



Die noch mit nem passenden tapered Schaft, dann passt's


----------



## Midgetman (19. März 2013)

Die schwarze Gabel passt.


----------



## aka (20. März 2013)

Argon mit Pinion und Lefty:


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2013)

Lefty ist wie immer gewöhnungsbedürftig  

Sieht aber clean und edel aus, könnte mir so auch gefallen


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2013)

Meines in der derzeitigen Ausbauvariante









Rahmen: Argon FR Grösse M
Gabel: Fox RLC Talas
Antrieb: Shimano XTR 3x9
Bremsen: Hope M4
Laufräder: Hope / Dt Swiss
Bereifung: Onza Ibex 2.25
Lenker: Renthal 
Vorbau: Thomson
Griffe: Odi
Sattel:  Specialized Romin
Sattelstütze: Thomson


----------



## Poldidrache (21. März 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Argon mit Pinion und Lefty:




Sehr schönes Bike,...gratulation


----------



## aka (21. März 2013)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike,...gratulation



Ist ein Netzfund, nicht meins.
Ein lokaler Bikeshop hier hat immer wieder interessante Raeder in seiner Galerie, der hat scheinbar ordentlichen Durchsatz


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ist ein Netzfund, nicht meins.
> Ein lokaler Bikeshop hier hat immer wieder interessante Raeder in seiner Galerie, der hat scheinbar ordentlichen Durchsatz



Öhm, irgendwie ist der Aufbau immer der gleiche bzw. sehr ähnlich bzgl. Spacern, Sattelstützenhöhe, Vorbaulänge usw. Er scheint da wohl einen Sammler als Kunden zu haben.


----------



## aka (21. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich glaube nicht, dass die an einen Sammler gehen.
Spacer sind doch eine Sache die man nach einer Weile entfernt bzw. anpasst.
Die Gabeln sind recht verschieden. Der gibt halt gewissen Teile den Vorzug (Hope Bremsen, Race Face Teile...), und das sieht man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldidrache (21. März 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ist ein Netzfund, nicht meins.
> Ein lokaler Bikeshop hier hat immer wieder interessante Raeder in seiner Galerie, der hat scheinbar ordentlichen Durchsatz



..steht ja auch drunter:

"Nicolai Argon CC 29 Pinion von Falko aus Berlin"

...der Glückliche


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2013)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ..steht ja auch drunter:
> 
> "Nicolai Argon CC 29 Pinion von Falko aus Berlin"
> 
> ...der Glückliche



Hast Recht...


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Vorher 






Im Bärlauch






Auf dem Berg






Nachher


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

Wie ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten ?


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, die Frage ist an mich gerichtet.

Ist ein Onza IBEX FR 2.25


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

War für dich.  
Hat der Reifen zum Rahmen genug Platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Ja passt perfekt, ist aber auch ein FR Rahmen. Hatte auch schon RQ in 2.4 drin. Die gingen auch noch gerade so .... Schwalbe FA 2.4 passen auch


----------



## franky-biking (1. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schwalbe FA 2.4 passen auch



In meinem nicht. Da ist seitlich zu wenig platz, sodass bei Schlamm mit FA direkt alles zu ist.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Dann versuchs mal mit dem Onza


----------



## Luftschnapper (2. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von meinem Argon " Frosch"


http://www.directupload.net]





[/URL][/IMG]
http://www.directupload.net]





[/URL]
http://www.directupload.net]





[/URL]


----------



## xtr_shadow (4. April 2013)

schöne Räder 
aber die neuen Gates Ausfallenden wollen mir nicht so richtig gefallen, das sieht irgendwie unharmonisch aus


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. April 2013)

So hab mal wieder ein paar neue Teile zum zeigen;-)
Und bald ist es soweit, dann kann ich´s auch mal komplett zeigen.
Es wurden aber jetzt schon ein paar Teile ausgetauscht;-)
aus dem Syntace Lenker wurde ein Schmolke SL
und aus der Synatace Sattelstüze wurde eine Reverb;-) 
hätte jetzt also zwei Sachen zum abgeben;-)
Und nun kommen ein paar Bilder von meinem LRS, die weißen Naben kommen echt super raus. Bedank mich jetzt schon mal bei meinem LRS Bauer für die tollen Laufräder;-)


----------



## Nill (10. April 2013)

Endliche SCHNEE FREI IN BERLIN !!!!

I Love my (Do it all !) ARGON !!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

da mach ich gleich weiter mit nem AM 











> I Love my (Do it all !) ARGON !!


OHJAAA da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung !!!!
gruss


----------



## GodfredKah (12. April 2013)

Mein ArgonAM Liefertermin wurde jetzt um grade mal 7 Wochen verschoben. Kommt jetzt erst mitten in der Saison. 
Das ist schon grenzwertig!
GeKa


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

aber somit steigt die vor-freude  aber aergerlich auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (12. April 2013)

Super schöner Kontrast zu meinem Bike (farblich).


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

ich steh ja eig. auch auf RAW, aber dann waeren ja fast alle meine bikes in RAW, aber fuer mich ist RAW immer noch die schoenste aller nicht Farben


----------



## WODAN (12. April 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Mein ArgonAM Liefertermin wurde jetzt um grade mal 7 Wochen verschoben. Kommt jetzt erst mitten in der Saison.
> Das ist schon grenzwertig!
> GeKa



Was war denn der geplante Liefertermin?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

Argon AM Art


----------



## GodfredKah (13. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Was war denn der geplante Liefertermin?



Ob's wg. Pinion oder Nicolai ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ursprünglich jedenfalls war's KW17, jetzt isses KW24. Wenn's nochmal verschoben wird, ist zumindest die Sommersaison fast vorbei!?
GeKa


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2013)

Daher bestellt man ein Nicolai am besten im Herbst ! 
Spass beiseite... Du hast das Bike ein paar Jahre !!!


----------



## GodfredKah (13. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Daher bestellt man ein Nicolai am besten im Herbst !
> Spass beiseite... Du hast das Bike ein paar Jahre !!!



Jaja, das wird schon so sein. Trotzdem ist eine Verschiebung um fast 2 Monate schon enttäuschend.
Warte ich halt noch 'n Weilchen länger.

GeKa


----------



## Dutshlander (13. April 2013)

http://www.phraseo.de/phrase/gut-ding-will-weile-haben/


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (14. April 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Ob's wg. Pinion oder Nicolai ist, weiß ich nicht.
> Ursprünglich jedenfalls war's KW17, jetzt isses KW24. Wenn's nochmal verschoben wird, ist zumindest die Sommersaison fast vorbei!?
> GeKa



Da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, mein Argon AM kommt ohne Pinion


----------



## Dutshlander (14. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, mein Argon AM kommt ohne Pinion


du arme


----------



## icemac (17. April 2013)

hab auch endlich eins... Argon CC 2013


----------



## Nicolai_16 (18. April 2013)




----------



## Midgetman (18. April 2013)

top


----------



## Helius-FR (22. April 2013)

Mein Argon ROCC im Aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (22. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein Argon ROCC im Aktuellen Aufbau.


sehr Geil!!

Dann will ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Aufbau kundtun.


----------



## franky-biking (22. April 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> sehr Geil!!
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Aufbau kundtun.



Das gefällt mir sehr gut! Wieviel wiegt das Geschoss? Knapp unter oder über 11kg?


----------



## hdamok (22. April 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir sehr gut! Wieviel wiegt das Geschoss? Knapp unter oder über 11kg?


wie abgebildet 11,4 kg auf der Personenwaage


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> sehr Geil!!
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Aufbau kundtun.



Sehr geil, da werde ich direkt neidisch


----------



## Nicolai_16 (23. April 2013)

@Helius-FR 

sehr sehr edel , richtig schoen geworden mit schwarz - gold, *waow...* bestes ROCC was ich je gesehn habe, (evtl deine kabel noch etwas kürzen)!! darf ich das gewicht erfahren? Wenn du jetzt noch den *blauen* RS Reba verstellknopf in gold machst, dann ist es *3 x waow  *

PS: wenn du dort jetzt noch ne Fox mit Kashima rein hauen würdest, ohjeeeeeeeee, geil.! Aber die Reba ist ne echt feine Gabel, fahre ich auch im BMXTb u macht mit ihrer 20mm achse echt alles mit... tip top sorglosgabel

@ hdamok 
Schick schik, mir pers. würde aber ne schwarze gabel besser gefallen, aber ansonsten tip top aufbau, gewicht finde ich angemessen...!

gruss


----------



## Helius-FR (23. April 2013)

Gewicht...
Gute Frage. Glaube 11,7 kg !?!

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2013)

Plädiere für Bike der Woche für beide


----------



## hdamok (23. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> plädiere für bike der woche für beide


----------



## Helius-FR (23. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> plädiere für bike der woche für beide





hdamok schrieb:


>




Danke


----------



## Midgetman (24. April 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben beschlossen, dass mein Argon (CC 29 XL Pulver) nicht an die Waage gehängt werden wird...
> 
> edit: ist mir aber auch irgendwie sowas von...




Weil krank habe ich dann doch mal die Gewichte für das verbaute Material rausgesucht (hauptsächlich hier in der Datenbank, bei MTBR, BikeRadar) und wenn ich die Summe vom mit der digitalen Personenwaage ermittelten Gesamtgewicht von 11.9kg (also ich hätte es ja auf ein halbes Kilo leichter schwören können) abziehe, komme ich auf ein Rahmengewicht von knapp 2.4kg. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Jetzt will ich's nämlich doch wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2013)

Mein Argon CC in L wog 2,1 Kg und mein Argon AM wiegt 2,6kg. 
CC elox
AM Pulver


----------



## Midgetman (24. April 2013)

Dann passt es wohl.


----------



## sluette (27. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mein Argon CC in L wog 2,1 Kg und mein Argon AM wiegt 2,6kg.
> CC elox
> AM Pulver



Wat? Mein 2008er CC (M) wog mit Pulver 1769g. Nach dem Entpulvern hat er exakt 100g weniger gewogen. Das hieße das der L Rahmen fast ein 1/2 Kg schwerer ist?


----------



## Midgetman (28. April 2013)

Vielleicht nehmen die ab L keine konifizierten Rohre mehr? Wer weiß...


----------



## sluette (28. April 2013)

Seit wann werden bei Nicolai konifizierte Rohre verbaut?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2013)

Hab nochmal geschaut. Waren 1,9 kg!


----------



## franky-biking (28. April 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehmen die ab L keine konifizierten Rohre mehr? Wer weiß...



Bei den XL Rahmen verbauen die grundsätzlich Rohre mit durchgehend dickeren Wandstärken, das macht die XL Rahmen recht schwer. Wobei ich das Gewicht generell angemessen finde. Fahre mein Argon seit knapp 7 Jahren bei 1,98 und 115 kg Komplettgewicht mit Rucksack. So lang hat bei mir noch kein HT Rahmen überlebt bislang. Muss aber auch sagen dass es ein anderer Rohrsatz ist und der Rahmen 2,7 (elox.) kg wiegt. Panzer


----------



## Midgetman (28. April 2013)

Also ich würde ja auch nicht tauschen wollen


----------



## hdamok (28. April 2013)

so sieht das Argon im Marathoneinsatz aus  , gestern in Sundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (29. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, habe ich an nix verpasst. Einstellung und Bike sind aber lobenswert!


----------



## Mahnitu (1. Mai 2013)

Die Ð-Evolution hat das AM hervorgebracht und verdrÃ¤ngt langsam aber sicher den Dino FR. Stirbt das FR nun aus?  
Ein Exemplar aus dem letzten Baujahr 2012:


----------



## wildbiker (1. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön...

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Flow und Flow EX Felge??
Gingen bei dir der Reifen genauso schwer auf die Felgen, wie bei mir, hatte ziemlich zu tun, die auf die Felgen zu kriegen...


----------



## Mahnitu (1. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sehr schön...
> 
> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Flow und Flow EX Felge??
> Gingen bei dir der Reifen genauso schwer auf die Felgen, wie bei mir, hatte ziemlich zu tun, die auf die Felgen zu kriegen...



Danke, danke.
Die Flow hat eine Innenweite von 22,6mm und die EX ist ein bissel weiter: 25,5mm (siehe auch: http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Rims-C18.aspx)
Die Nobby Nic gingen erstaunlich gut drauf. Zuerst dachte ich, ich muss schweres Gerät (Reifenheber) auffahren... ging aber schließlich von Hand!

Hast du eigentlich dein AM schon komplett aufbauen können?


----------



## wildbiker (1. Mai 2013)

fast fertig...fehlt nochn adapter für die bfo1 und bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden. und warte noch auf werkzeug...sollte morgen eintreffen...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kloetenkoem (1. Mai 2013)

@ Mahnitu: Na endlich! Sehr schön, dein Taxi. Ich hatte fast Sorgen, dass das gar nichts mehr wird  
Gut, dass ich ausreichend FRs habe;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2013)

ich würde wirklich gerne mal zwei gleich große Argons in AM und FR nebeneinander sehen...


----------



## franky-biking (1. Mai 2013)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Die Ð-Evolution hat das AM hervorgebracht und verdrÃ¤ngt langsam aber sicher den Dino FR.




Sei froh dass du den Dino noch bekommen hast, in XL ist das Am schon Tailor Made und kostet gewaltig Aufpreis. Nix mehr fÃ¼r uns Grosse.

By the way: Sehr geiles FR, optisch wie funktionell! Top!


----------



## Mahnitu (1. Mai 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du den Dino noch bekommen hast, in XL ist das Am schon Tailor Made und kostet gewaltig Aufpreis. Nix mehr für uns Grosse.
> 
> By the way: Sehr geiles FR, optisch wie funktionell! Top!



Danke.
Ich hätte damals auch schon das AM bestellen können, nur die Geometriedaten, gerade die Sitzrohrlänge, gefallen mir gar nicht...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Mai 2013)

So jetzt kann ich meins auch mal reinstellen;-)
bessere Bilder kommen noch, wenns Wetter mit macht
Gruß andi


----------



## Midgetman (4. Mai 2013)

G.e.i.l.

Sind das 2.4er Reifen (edit: blind: ja) und hast Du den normalen CC Hinterbau?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Mai 2013)

jep, passt noch rein, aber mehr darfs nicht sein.
bessere Bilder kommen ja noch.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2013)

Geiles Argon. Lefty finde ich im N immer Super!


----------



## wildbiker (4. Mai 2013)

...so vorläufiger Stand... kommen noch andere Pedale und der goldne Spacer raus, sowie kürzen der Bremsleitungen (Bremse fahr ich vlt. doch erstmal ne Zeit lang)...


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


>



Willenlos


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...so vorläufiger Stand... kommen noch andere Pedale und der goldne Spacer raus, sowie kürzen der Bremsleitungen (Bremse fahr ich vlt. doch erstmal ne Zeit lang)...



Schick. Ist das ein 2,4 Ardent? Hast Du genug Abstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (4. Mai 2013)

Danke. Nein, ist noch der 2.25er Ardent. Genug Abstand vorhanden. Will aber mal die Conti MK 2.4 Sport probieren. Schwalbe Hans Dampf hab ich auch noch, werd den wohl nach den Conti 2.4, tubeless fahren. Reifen halten bei mir eh nie lange...


----------



## wildbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Boah... Grad übelst Herzkloppen...weil ein paar Pedale in silber/rot von Reset zufällig günstig geschossen...







Fährt die zufällig jemand von der Nicolai-Fraktion??


----------



## Triple F (6. Mai 2013)

eBay? Bei mir hat das Hirn kurz vor Schluss wieder eingesetzt. BTW Bei Reset gab es vor ein paar Wochen noch knapp 100  Rabatt auf die Teile ... 

Der Schneidi hat auch dieses CNC-Kleinod an seinem Helius und am Argon, aber er muss sich um Verschleißteile keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Mai 2013)

hm...Sind ja neu, UVP liegen die ja so bei 600 eu...Grad ma im Reset-Store geguckt, soviel billiger hauen die die Teile auch nicht raus...Ich glaub ich mach mir da auch keine Platte, Ersatzteile kann man ja nachkaufen..

Hab aus sicherer Quelle gehört Schneidi hat wohl 2 Tage überlegt ob er die Pedale ans Rad schraubt..


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2013)

Da ist der gemeine Ebayer... 

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

günstig? was manche so als günstig ansehen 

Aber trotzdem viel spaß damit ist mit Sicherheit ne Supergeile Pedale 
Würde die auch fahren, nur bei den Pins bekommt man schon manchmal nen bissl Angst.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Danke, Rad war dafür alles andere als günstig, da machen paar Reset Pedale auch das Kraut nich mehr fett...  ^^^^
Hatte eigentlich nach roten Teilen geguckt und dabei Auktion eher zufällig entdeckt, aber die Reset passen so schön ans Rad  ...... Fahr sowieso mit Knie/Schienbeinschonern...


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

Ja die werden wirklich super an dein Argon passen, zumal sie ja auch aus der Nähe von Nicolai kommen. 

Und hey der halbe Preis is schon nen Wahnsinn , bin da ja auch nicht anders, aber für Pedale bin ich bisher noch nicht über meinen Schatten gesprungen, kommt bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Eben, m.E. haben da auch nicht so viel zuletzt mitgeboten....
Soviel Spaß wie das Rad bisher macht (derzeit noch Rohloff-Einfahrphase), da vergisst man den Preis mal ganz schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

wenn man es hat!
Vermutlich kannste die Pedale noch an jemanden vererben.
Mitm Verschleiß brauchst du dir da auch nich so die Sorgen machen denke ich.


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Mai 2013)

Das Reset Pedal is sooo Geil.

Aber ich würde da bei jeder Make im Pedal Tränen in den Augen haben.


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Mai 2013)

So, mein letztes Argon...





wenn auch ein wenig (emotional) überstrahlt..


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Mai 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> So, mein letztes Argon...
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ach ja: Danke, Johannes für die Mühe mit den Stickern!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2013)

Rohloff sieht gut aus, vielleicht sollte ich doch .......


----------



## wildbiker (19. Mai 2013)

Jepp, Rohloff is geil...Fahrs Argon mittlerweile doch etwas mehr als Helius ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (19. Mai 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rohloff sieht gut aus, vielleicht sollte ich doch .......



Ich kann nur abraten.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Mai 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich kann nur abraten.



Wieso? Gründe?

Ok, etwas hecklastig, ja und.. war damit neulich auf Endurotour...


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wieso? Gründe?
> 
> Ok, etwas hecklastig, ja und.. war damit neulich auf Endurotour...



Bei mir eher aus balanciert, denn hecklastig, Brauchst halt eine richtige Gabel


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Mai 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich kann nur abraten.




Abraten von Rohloff? 
Erzähl...

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Midgetman (20. Mai 2013)

Die Rohloff mag ja in Punkto Verschleiß wirklich einige Pluspunkte sammeln, aber mich hat sie letzten Endes ganz schön genervt:

- Schalten im Wiegetritt nicht präzise möglich mit Drehgriffschalter (kein Rohloff Problem, aber da es keinen Trigger gibt...)
- Schalten selbst unter Teillast entgegen der Herstellerangaben nur schlecht möglich. Wenn sie denn schaltet gerne mal zwei Gänge
- Geräuschkulisse
- Gewicht: ich hatte sie am Nonius, benötigte also einen Kettenspanner und die CC Führung. Damit lag das Mehrgewicht gegenüber 'nem XT Antrieb (XTR Schaltwerk) bei fast 1.5kg
- zumindest subjektiv zog das Teil in den kleinen Gängen außerdem Leistung, mag mit den Geräuschen zu tun haben

Da putze ich lieber meine Kettenschaltung - und das dauert jetzt auch nicht unheimlich lange.


edit: wir können das gerne andernorts diskutieren, lasst uns den Thread hier nicht ruinieren


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Mai 2013)

ich kann nur zur Rohloff raten (damit die Balance wieder hergestellt ist ;-))


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Mai 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich kann nur abraten.


Ich würde es immer wieder tun, und sehr zufrieden HT+Rohloff
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Mai 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rohloff sieht gut aus, vielleicht sollte ich doch .......


meine meinung, Ja
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## hdamok (20. Mai 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich kann nur abraten.


Blasphemie


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Mai 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Die Rohloff mag ja in Punkto Verschleiß wirklich einige Pluspunkte sammeln, aber mich hat sie letzten Endes ganz schön genervt:
> 
> - Schalten im Wiegetritt nicht präzise möglich mit Drehgriffschalter (kein Rohloff Problem, aber da es keinen Trigger gibt...)
> - Schalten selbst unter Teillast entgegen der Herstellerangaben nur schlecht möglich. Wenn sie denn schaltet gerne mal zwei Gänge
> ...



Gleiche Erfahrungen und ein schlechter Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> schlechter Wirkungsgrad.


erklär mal in %  
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## franky-biking (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## codit (20. Mai 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> So, mein letztes Argon...


Bist Du sicher? Gefaellt.

Die Argumentation von Midgetman gegen Speedhub ist halt Racers Sicht (...Schalten im Wiegetritt...) und in dem Sinne nachvollziehbar. Fuer mich als Allwettertourer geht nichts ueber die Dose. Und die Geschichte mit dem Wirkungsgrad spielt sich wenn ueberhaupt, dann im Bereich einiger weniger Prozent ab, die nehme ich im Zweifel hin.

pro Rohloff, codit


----------



## mgorg (21. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte die Speedhub auch nicht missen


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Mai 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Schalten im Wiegetritt


das geht besser mit eine Kettenschaltung  


codit schrieb:


> Und die Geschichte mit dem Wirkungsgrad spielt sich wenn ueberhaupt, dann im Bereich einiger weniger Prozent ab, die nehme ich im Zweifel hin.
> pro Rohloff, codit


So sehe ich es auch, einfach dran gewöhnen, 
und gibt etwas mehr mukies
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2013)

Ich stimme aus eigener Erfahrung für die Rohlex.


----------



## pfalz (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich hier so reinschaue, vermisse ich mein Argon so richtig....


----------



## wildbiker (21. Mai 2013)

Das Argon macht richtig Spass.... Vermiss die Kettenschaltung gar nicht...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Mai 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> erklär mal in %
> Groetjes D-Lander



Gefühlt 10% Reibungsverlust. 
Muss jeder selber Wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gefühlt 10% Reibungsverlust.
> Muss jeder selber Wissen.


im leben nicht, sind nur 2-max 5%= gefühlte fast gar nix!!
Da muss der Marco noch ein wenig Muckies nachlegen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## codit (21. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gefühlt 10% Reibungsverlust.


 
Mehr Training gleicht das locker aus .

Aber im Ernst, entweder laesst sich Dein Gefuehl vom Klangbild zu stark beeindrucken oder Deine Speedhub hat einen Defekt. Erhoehte Reibungswerte soll es dem Hoerensagen nach vereinzelt gegeben haben. Schick das Teil (falls noch in Deinem Besitz) im naechsten Winter mal ein.


----------



## kloetenkoem (21. Mai 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Gefaellt.
> pro Rohloff, codit


 
Danke & na klar! Ansonsten: was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern

Was natürlich gar nicht geht, ist ohne Argon da zu stehen. Oder ohne Rolli...


----------



## Klinger (21. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gefühlt 10% Reibungsverlust.
> Muss jeder selber Wissen.



Also von Gang 8 zu 7 sind's gefühlt mindestens 10%.


----------



## kloetenkoem (21. Mai 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Also von Gang 8 zu 7 sind's gefühlt mindestens 10%.


 

neenee, 10 dB ;-)


----------



## franky-biking (21. Mai 2013)

Zeigt mal lieber wieder ein paar Argons, mit und ohne Rohloff, egal! Das Gefasel pro und contra Rohloff kennt doch eh jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (21. Mai 2013)

Steht nach langem Überlegen zum Verkauf. Nach dem Umzug ist der Keller noch voller und bei der Gegend hier nehme ich entweder das Argon RoCC oder das Helius... Nur in gute Hände abzugeben!


----------



## Spletti (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## Nicolai_16 (21. Mai 2013)

gefaellt mir sehr gut.... Gewicht?


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Mai 2013)

Goiles Bike gefällt 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Mai 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Mehr Training gleicht das locker aus .
> 
> Aber im Ernst, entweder laesst sich Dein Gefuehl vom Klangbild zu stark beeindrucken oder Deine Speedhub hat einen Defekt. Erhoehte Reibungswerte soll es dem Hoerensagen nach vereinzelt gegeben haben. Schick das Teil (falls noch in Deinem Besitz) im naechsten Winter mal ein.



Ist schon verkauft. Hatte einfach keinen Spass damit.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2013)

jedem das sein!


----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2013)

Echt sauschöne Argons hier...

Verdammt, die Dinger hat mir vorhin eben die Postfrau gebracht.. und nun trau ich mich nicht die Teile ans Bike zuschrauben...grmpf...


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2013)

hehe nice, machs lieber selbst, bloß nich in dem komischen fahrradladen .

oder lass es und häng sie an die wand.


----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> hehe nice, machs lieber selbst, bloß nich in dem komischen fahrradladen .
> 
> oder lass es und häng sie an die wand.



Eh, so nen bissl Pedale schraub ich selbst dran... 

Hab den Rest vom Bike selbst montiert (Gabel eingebaut, Schaft gekürzt, Kralle reingekloppt, STeuersatzspiel eingestellt, Vorbau/Lenker/Griff montiert, Bremsen/Hebel drangeschraubt, Stütze/Sattel, Reifen/Schläuche montiert und Schaltbox von der Rohloff incl. Griff) ... so noch Fragen 

*We can do it! Yes, we can...*


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2013)

haste fein gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie war der Urlaub? wenn das Argon gehalten hat dann hab ich keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2013)

Argon hat gehalten, sonst würde ich jetzte nich mehr hier sitzen.....


----------



## barbarissima (22. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Echt sauschöne Argons hier...
> 
> Verdammt, die Dinger hat mir vorhin eben die Postfrau gebracht.. und nun trau ich mich nicht die Teile ans Bike zuschrauben...grmpf...


Gut so  Am besten machst den Karton jetzt wieder vorsichtig zu, beppst einen Adressaufkleber drauf und bringst das Teil morgen früh zur Post (die Adresse schicke ich dir gleich per PN)


----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2013)

ähm... glaub die geb ich nicht mehr her    die fühlen/fassen sich so gut an..... Morgen erstmal damit nen Testride...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2013)

Die sind viel zu schade .... gib sie mir ich passe darauf auf


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2013)

Ich war zuerst 

Das sind schon richtige Traumteilchen


----------



## Elfriede (23. Mai 2013)

Ist ja gut, Himmel! Das sind Pedale und keine Titten...


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich war zuerst
> 
> Das sind schon richtige Traumteilchen


auch Kohle mässig nr.1


----------



## wildbiker (24. Mai 2013)

kriegt euch mal wieder ein....  *lach*..die gabs ja zum halben preis...da musste ich zuschlagen ein paar anständig e pedale aus titan dürften auch nicht billiger sein...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ..die gabs ja zum halben preis...da musste ich zuschlagen


Ha, *lach* die hälfte von *Sauteuer* ist immer noch *Teuer* *hust*
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. Mai 2013)

Wo gab's die zum halben Preis ?


----------



## Triple F (24. Mai 2013)

Ebay, aber nur in limitierter Stückzahl und Farbauswahl


----------



## kephren23 (24. Mai 2013)

und ganz die hälfte wars ja auch nich!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Mai 2013)

bei den teilen hat onkel köhn wieder ganze arbeit geleistet. mein pedal1 hält und hält und hält... auch nahc x-maligem steinkontakt im park.


----------



## kloetenkoem (3. Juni 2013)

Marschlande...


----------



## thoralfw (22. Juni 2013)

ich möchte es gerne verkaufen - im grunde alles neu ohne nennenswerte gebrauchsspuren. größe m, anbauteile alles tune, lrs ztr crest, r1, rohloff.......
wer interesse hat gerne per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (22. Juni 2013)

Nicht schwach werden Björn... Ahhh!


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Juni 2013)

thoralfw schrieb:


> ich möchte es gerne verkaufen - im grunde alles neu ohne nennenswerte gebrauchsspuren. größe m, anbauteile alles tune, lrs ztr crest, r1, rohloff.......
> wer interesse hat gerne per pn



in XL, und ich stünde auf deiner matte


----------



## kloetenkoem (27. Juni 2013)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> in XL, und ich stünde auf deiner matte


 
... Und ich schubste dich runter!


----------



## thoralfw (30. Juni 2013)

viel spass dem neuen besitzer!!!!


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

haste es schon verkauft?
Okay schwer ist es ja noch bei dem Teil. warste unzufrieden? oder warum musste es schon wieder weg?


----------



## thoralfw (30. Juni 2013)

ja, ist sehr schnell gegangen. ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem bike. es geht mit neuen projekten weiter und dafür musste platz geschaffen werden.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

na das ist immer gut wenn neue Projekte kommen. viel spaß


----------



## Poldidrache (26. Juli 2013)

... ein altes Argon in neuer Hand:


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juli 2013)

Was soll denn das oben auf dem Schild sein?


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2013)

Verboten zu Frtzn  oder .....
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldidrache (26. Juli 2013)

...Gleitfallschirmspringen verboten


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juli 2013)

Watt allet man jifft!


----------



## thoralfw (29. Juli 2013)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ... ein altes Argon in neuer Hand:



schön es mal wieder zu sehen 

ich hoffe, du hast spass! hast du noch etwas verändert?


----------



## Midgetman (6. August 2013)

Hat mal jemand 2.4er X-King (womöglich auf Mavic TN719) im Argon 29er montiert? Wenn ich mir die Reifenbreite Datenbank anschaue, könnte das noch so eben hinhauen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. August 2013)

Also ins 26er passen sie sehr gut. Der Vorbesitzer von meinem hatte die auf Crest drauf und ging sehr gut.


----------



## Klinger (7. August 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand 2.4er X-King (womöglich auf Mavic TN719) im Argon 29er montiert? Wenn ich mir die Reifenbreite Datenbank anschaue, könnte das noch so eben hinhauen.



Haut hin


----------



## Midgetman (7. August 2013)

bedankt.


----------



## Klinger (8. August 2013)

@Midgetman: Guggsdu


----------



## Midgetman (8. August 2013)

Milimeterarbeit - was fährst Du da für einen Luftdruck?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (8. August 2013)

Ca 2 bar


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. August 2013)

Neulich im Harz


----------



## Dutshlander (9. August 2013)

warum wasser zum Bach tragen.

_Spass bei seite,_ Cooles Bike.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> warum wasser zum Bach tragen.
> 
> _Spass bei seite,_ Cooles Bike.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Hehe, die Wasservorräte waren nach 2 Stunden eh weg und das gute original Harzquell als refill angesagt


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2013)

Das geilste blau elox das ich bis jetzt von N gesehen habe


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2013)

yess Blau-machen 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2013)

Sieht wirklich Hammer aus!


----------



## Triple F (13. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das geilste blau elox das ich bis jetzt von N gesehen habe...



Sieht klasse aus - aber inwiefern sieht es jetzt anders aus als das Blau von Arthurs AM (kommt ja auch aus 'root' -hausen) ? Liegt es jetzt nur am Licht und an der Knipse? Elox ist ja nicht immer ganz einfach...


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2013)

Das Blau das ich bisher gesehen habe war eher matt, dieses ist zwar auch matt hat aber einen ganz gewissen Glanz...... ach was weiß ich....

Es sieht halt anders aus und warum weiß ich nicht.. das muss man gesehen haben. Schon als ich es ausgepackt habe hat es mich angestrahlt 










Liegt wohl an einer neuen Oberflächenbehandlung


----------



## kephren23 (14. August 2013)

ein bisschen wie die Bikes für die Eurobike 2012, die sahen auch anders aus!
hier ein bild von bikebauer.




Vincent sagte auch das an der Stelle immer versucht wird zu optimieren.

Wo wir grad beim elox sind, Rainer hast du schonmal das giftgrün von Nicolai mit dem giftgrün von tune vergleichen können?


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2013)

ja, ich hab den Würger am 16er. passt.


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2013)

Dachte die aflat gibts nur in Silber und schwarz?!

Geiles blau


----------



## Timmy35 (24. August 2013)

Die aflat sl gibts auch in blau


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2013)

Sehr schick


----------



## andi.f.1809 (24. August 2013)

das Blau von dem Argon schaut echt Hammer aus;-)
mein nächster Rahmen soll auch in Blau eloxal kommen, ich hoff der hat dann auch so ein "stahlendes" Blau.

Gruß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (25. August 2013)

Sehr schönes AM


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2013)

endgegner! 





wie geil ist denn bitte dieses argon?


----------



## Spletti (27. August 2013)

wow!


----------



## -Testpilot- (5. September 2013)

einfach hammer!!!


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

Dann will auch mal


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

was ist den da jetzte passiert, warum ist das bild den so klein geworden?....


----------



## berkel (10. September 2013)

Die aufgeräumte Singlespeed-Optik ist einfach super! Aber warum fährst du keinen Gates Riemen? Die Kombination finde ich am HT perfekt.


----------



## Midgetman (10. September 2013)

Sieht schon irgendwie lustig aus, so ein kleiner 29er. Mir wäre der Lenker ja zu hoch.

...aber wenn's Dir so taugt 

Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall top.


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Die aufgeräumte Singlespeed-Optik ist einfach super! Aber warum fährst du keinen Gates Riemen? Die Kombination finde ich am HT perfekt.



Ganz einfach drei Gründe

Erstens: Der Rahmen ist ein selbst import (sehr teuer)

Zweistens: Ich wollte das getriebe erstmal mit kette "erfahren" 

Drittens: Nun (Eurobike 2013) gibts das Überarbeitete gates, werde dies mir als zukunfts option offen halten, und Trickstuff arbeitet ja an einem trigger prototypen sprich 2014 wird interresant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

Die kette bedarf etwas Spannung!


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Sieht schon irgendwie lustig aus, so ein kleiner 29er. Mir wäre der Lenker ja zu hoch.
> 
> ...aber wenn's Dir so taugt
> 
> Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall top.



Das tut es aufjeden fall, habe mein 26er Gr L nach gemessen und das Argon ist länger an bestimmten stellen. Persönlich finde ich die mode mit dem sehr kurtzen sitzrohr nicht so toll aber ich muss sagen das Argon passt mir besser als mein 26er und das war schon recht gut abgestimmt. Der Lenker ist ok nur die griffe ESI Racer mag ich gar nicht, dachte das die besser sein...


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die kette bedarf etwas Spannung!



Da gebe ich dir recht, ist nur zusammen gebaut bin gerade nur einmal zur Arbeit und zuruck gefahren da ich ewig auf den rahmen gewartet habe...


----------



## Midgetman (10. September 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich die mode mit dem sehr kurtzen sitzrohr nicht so toll



Oberrohr und Sitzstreben in einer Linie sehen hier aber ziemlich stark aus, finde ich.

Bei dem Rahmen schade ein wenig Sattelstützenflex auch nicht...


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

Es sieht schon extrem aus, als ich den rahmen in der hand hatte das erste mal dachte ich shi...der ist aber super klein (habe ich mich vertahn in der grosse), aber nach dem aufbau und der ersten fahrt war ich positive ueberrascht wie gut der rahmen mir passt. An der optik kann ich nichts aendern das ist schon so ein kleiner wehmuts tropfen den ich da hab...


----------



## Elfriede (10. September 2013)

Knall doch mal nen Thomson oder den neuen Tune Vorbau mit 17 Grad negativ dran, dann wird das Teil doch gleich etwas handlicher oder? Die Kette scheint ein wenig durchzuhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Knall doch mal nen Thomson oder den neuen Tune Vorbau mit 17 Grad negativ dran, dann wird das Teil doch gleich etwas handlicher oder? Die Kette scheint ein wenig durchzuhängen.



Das mit der kette hatte ich schon erwaehnt, das bike ist noch nicht 100% fahrbereit...,das mit dem vorbau da ist ja noch spielraum zum experementieren.


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

so nun mal in groß hier rein  soll ja jeder was sehen


----------



## Midgetman (10. September 2013)

Also ich find's gut mit der langen Stütze. Sonst sähe das mit der hohen Front doch omalike aus.

Hast Du ein Bild von Deinem 26er zum Vergleich?

edit: ah, ja im Album. Naja, da gefällt mir das Argon besser. Den Lenker hattest Du vorher ja auch schon sehr hoch, also passt es doch. Will heißen ich finde nicht, dass es jetzt weniger sportlich aussieht.


----------



## Timmy35 (10. September 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> An der optik kann ich nichts aendern das ist schon so ein kleiner wehmuts tropfen den ich da hab...



Ich finde die Optik super. Dass mit den Sattelstützenauszug passt doch noch.

Vielleicht noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen und Vorder- und Hinterreifen vom selben Hersteller (Nur wegen der Optik, die Qualität der Reifen kann ich nicht beurteilen)


----------



## Ialocin (10. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> so nun mal in groß hier rein  soll ja jeder was sehen



Einfach schönes Bike.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (10. September 2013)

was wurde eurobike 2013 am gates verbessert???


----------



## Raggaman (11. September 2013)

Danke für euere kommentare...

   @matthiasbieling

Das gates CDX wurde insofern überarbeitet das es nun sich besser in das Pinion system einfügt, sprich der spider and er kurbel wurde geänedert sieht auch besser aus mit der neuen lösung. Ist im grunde nur eine kleine veränderung aber mit grösseren folgen. 

  @Midgetman

Ich habe noch ein altes bild vom meinen vorherigen 26er drin, das gibts nicht mehr tot durch rahmenbruch wurde aber 16...., muss mal ein aktuelles bild von meinen 26er reinstellen.


----------



## -Cash- (11. September 2013)

@ Raggaman
Dein blaues 29"er Argon ist schon geil, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nach einem BMX auf Ecstacy aussieht 
Hast du mal das fahrfertige Gewicht parat?


----------



## Elfriede (11. September 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Danke für euere kommentare...
> 
> @matthiasbieling
> 
> ...



Meinst du das schöne Voodoo? Bei Stahl wäre doch eine Reparatur möglich und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Kurtchen (11. September 2013)

So mein Argon AM gehört dann wohl auch hier rein:








Vielen Dank an den Nicolai Pro Shop Dortmund (powered by Flatout Suspension) für die Unterstützung!






Wenn ich nur früher gewusst hätte das Nicolai Hardtail (Argon AM) fahren soviel Spass macht  
Mann erlebt jeden Home Trail neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (11. September 2013)

glückwunsch kurtchen, verdammt gutes argon


----------



## Raggaman (12. September 2013)

-Cash- schrieb:


> @ Raggaman
> Dein blaues 29"er Argon ist schon geil, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nach einem BMX auf Ecstacy aussieht
> Hast du mal das fahrfertige Gewicht parat?



Hahahaha BMX ecstacy...,thema gewicht es ist zZ bei 11.8Kg, durch tunen koennte ich es auf 11Kg bringen aber das wurde einen satz carbon laufraeder beinhalten und die sind ja nicht unter 2k zu erhalten von dem her bleibt es wie es ist...


----------



## Raggaman (12. September 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Meinst du das schöne Voodoo? Bei Stahl wäre doch eine Reparatur möglich und dann gehts weiter.



Ja das VooDoo meine ich, in meiner umgebung gibts keinen einzigen rahmenbauer und dann ist das bei uns (spreche von uebersee ausland), so teuer das es sich fast gar nicht lohnt aber ich denke schon drueber nach da der rahmen schon geil war bzw ist....


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. September 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> durch tunen koennte ich es auf 11Kg bringen aber das wurde einen satz carbon laufraeder beinhalten und die sind ja nicht unter 2k zu erhalten von dem her bleibt es wie es ist...



Habe meine von Light bicycles jetzt seit Februar. 
Läuft einwandfrei und die Preise sind "fast" schon fair.


----------



## Zaskar01 (12. September 2013)

Ach das Rad steht doch unten auf und die Waage ist bestimmt nicht geeicht


----------



## Martina H. (28. September 2013)

Moin,

ich liebäugele schon länger mit dem Argon - leider wohl schon zu lange, jetzt gibt es die ja wohl nur noch in 650b 

Kann mir einer von Euch "ArgonGr.SBesitzer" bitte mal die genauen Geodaten (möglichst alle Werte, gibt es evtl. einen Link/Archiv) vom 26er verraten, ich möchte gerne die Unterschiede zu den neuen TB, bzw. AM Modellen wissen.

Ich dank Euch


----------



## trailterror (28. September 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=53&output=html

schnell mal nachfragen wegen dem 26er...vll gibts das ding noch ohne aufpreis


----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2013)

Dank Dir


----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich liebäugele schon länger mit dem Argon - leider wohl schon zu lange, jetzt gibt es die ja wohl nur noch in 650b
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an wie groß du bist. Fahr bei 1,75 m Größe M (610 mm Oberrohrlänge, 410 mm Sitzrohr, 50mm Vorbau)... Bin aber auch mit L-Oberrohr und S-Sitzrohr ganz gut klar gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Oktober 2013)




----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Oktober 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


>



Schöne Kombo !

Meins wird am Freitag auch endlich da sein wenn mit UPS nichts schief geht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Triple F (3. Oktober 2013)

N-ettes Fähnchen


----------



## WODAN (3. Oktober 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> N-ettes Fähnchen



Gehört eben so 

 @wolfi: viel Spaß mit dem AM, hoffentlich ein Aufbau ohne Bar Ends ;-)


----------



## Klinger (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo WODAN,
was für eine Übersetzung fährst Du an dieser Fuhre?


----------



## Holland (4. Oktober 2013)

upgraded und jetzt unter 13,5kg...





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. Oktober 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo WODAN,
> was für eine Übersetzung fährst Du an dieser Fuhre?



Hi, vorne 32 Zähne, hinten 11-36.
Reicht hier für meine Heimat Trails.


----------



## Klinger (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehr anständig!


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Oktober 2013)

Neulich im Wald


----------



## Klinger (7. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Rad, merkwürdiger Wald!!!


----------



## GodfredKah (7. Oktober 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, merkwürdiger Wald!!!



Eher nicht in Saarbrigge? Sieht nach Bambus aus.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Oktober 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Neulich im Wald


Sieht nach  Indonesien aus? Zumindest fernost
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Oktober 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Eher nicht in Saarbrigge? Sieht nach Bambus aus.


 
yep, gaanz weit wech von Saarbrigge mit echtem Bambus;-)


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Sieht nach  Indonesien aus? Zumindest fernost
> Groetjes D-Lander


 

 schön wäre es. Nee China, Moganshan, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon...


----------



## Klinger (7. Oktober 2013)

Okay, wahrscheinlich sogar gentechnisch manipulierter Monsterbambus???


----------



## kloetenkoem (8. Oktober 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Okay, wahrscheinlich sogar gentechnisch manipulierter Monsterbambus???



Nö, der gehört so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Oktober 2013)

Hat wer ne gemessene Tretlageröhe (Boden-Mitte Tretlager, kein -xy) eines 650b Argon parat. 150er Gabel bevorzugt
Danke


----------



## Jack22001 (23. Oktober 2013)

Stand am letzten Samstag in Freiburg rum 

auf hässlich gemacht aber doch gleich erkannt


----------



## kephren23 (23. Oktober 2013)

Er lebt noch


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ihn schon vermisst.


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2013)

Echt?


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich fand seine ideen meistens interessant


----------



## kephren23 (24. Oktober 2013)

Nichts herauf beschwören hier!


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Oktober 2013)

will irgendjemand seinen 26" argon am rahmen in L verkaufen?
suche einen in 26" und will kein fancy 27,5" und den tailormade aufpreis mag ich auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## trailterror (24. Oktober 2013)

Doc, du ewig gestriger  willst du auch noch v-brakes fahren...und starrgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. Oktober 2013)

ne hs33


----------



## Deleted 23985 (24. Oktober 2013)

genau so geht es mir!!!!!!! hab auch angefragt und volle 730euro werden fällig!!!!! suche ebenso ein argon rocc


----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2013)

Das ist krass...
Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich eins der letzten bekommen habe 

Wünsche es den Jungs und Mädels eigentlich nicht, aber das könnte wohl nächstes Jahr einen herben Rückschlag geben, wenn keiner das 650B-Zeug haben will. 
Dazu sind sie meiner Meinung nach zu exklusiv, um an die breite Masse zu verkaufen. 

Ups, das war ja schon wieder ein 650B-Beitrag. Sorry, wollte keine neue Diskussion anzetteln...


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch zwiegespalten. Man wünscht N ja keine missgunst, im gegenteil...auf der anderen seite könnt ich mir ein breites  bei nem gnadenlosen untergang von 650b nicht verkneifen....

Ist immer noch soooo derbe enttäuschend, dass N keine 26er mehr anbietet  hätte mir diesbezüglich mehr eier und standhaftigkeit gewünscht..


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Oktober 2013)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> genau so geht es mir!!!!!!! hab auch angefragt und volle 730euro werden fällig!!!!! suche ebenso ein argon rocc



für die 730 euro taylormade aufpreis bekomm ich ja den kompletten pp shan rahmen


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

....der weiss auch zu gefallen!!

Hab ein ramones al1 zum verkauf...interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde den Tailormade Aufpreis auch etwas heftig, besonders weil es ja in dem Sinne keine TM ist, vorrausgesetz man möchte nur den Standard-Rahmen.


----------



## Poldidrache (25. Oktober 2013)

...würde ja auch gerne noch einen gebrauchten schwarzen 26er ROCC haben, und hatte gehofft, d. diese gebraucht günstiger durch den Modellwechsel werden,.....aber bei mehr als 700 Euronen Aufpreis dürften diese Rahmen  schon fast eine gute Wertanlage sein. In der Bucht ist gestern einer für knapp unter 600 weggegangen,...allerdings mit ein paar Eloxalmacken 

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## Triple F (27. Oktober 2013)

Sers zusammen, ich verkaufe mein 26er Argon RoCC (schwarz, Größe. L). Bei Interesse kann ich morgen ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Tenpoint (17. November 2013)

Wohl eines der letzten seiner Art. Der Rahmen wurde Anfang November geliefert (ROCC 29 XL). Heute die erste Ausfahrt - ich liebe es.


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. November 2013)

Schönes Ding,
Darf ich fragen, weshalb du eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze fährst?


----------



## Tenpoint (17. November 2013)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin 39,- â¬, ich konnte nicht anders. Wenn ich meine, das die nicht paÃt, krieg ich die bestimmt wieder. Aber ich muÃ sagen fÃ¼hlte sich heute nicht verkehrt an.


----------



## Poldidrache (17. November 2013)

...ein schönes Bike! Was wiegt es?

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## Raggaman (21. November 2013)

Tenpoint schrieb:


> Wohl eines der letzten seiner Art. Der Rahmen wurde Anfang November geliefert (ROCC 29 XL). Heute die erste Ausfahrt - ich liebe es.



Glückwunsch zu deinem schönen bike, deinen satz finde ich aber  interresant da ich selbst auch ein Argon 29 Rocc Pinion (2013) habe kann ich dies nur zustimmen, meine erste ausfahrt war auch wow alles passte wie ich es mir aufgebaut hatte. Das Argon scheint wirklich ein gutes bike zu sein das auf anhieb passt und es ist verdammt schnell und wendig von wegen 29er und nachteile.....

Eine technische frage hätte ich da was für einen winkel hast du am vorbau ist es 0° oder mehr positive, bin gerade noch ein wenig am rumbasteln -17° ist nicht so das wahre..., hatte einen -6° vorbau der wahr angenehm...


----------



## Tenpoint (22. November 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deinem schönen bike, deinen satz finde ich aber  interresant da ich selbst auch ein Argon 29 Rocc Pinion (2013) habe kann ich dies nur zustimmen, meine erste ausfahrt war auch wow alles passte wie ich es mir aufgebaut hatte. Das Argon scheint wirklich ein gutes bike zu sein das auf anhieb passt und es ist verdammt schnell und wendig von wegen 29er und nachteile.....
> 
> Eine technische frage hätte ich da was für einen winkel hast du am vorbau ist es 0° oder mehr positive, bin gerade noch ein wenig am rumbasteln -17° ist nicht so das wahre..., hatte einen -6° vorbau der wahr angenehm...



Hallo Raggaman, schön,´das es Dir/euch gefällt. Mein erster Komplettaufbau - inklusive Laufräder.

An dem Rad ist ein 85 mm Thomson Vorbau mit 0° Grad verbaut. Die Geometrie wird durch den SQ LAB 315 Lenker noch etwas modifiziert:
*Breite:* 630 mm
*Rise:* 15 mm
*Durchmesser:* 31,8 mm
*Backsweep:* 15°
*Downsweep:* 10°
siehe: http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/lenker/urban/315-31-8.html

@ Poldidrache: ich muß das Bike noch wiegen.... Du bekommst die Info noch.

Schöne Grüße
Tenpoint


----------



## Tenpoint (22. November 2013)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ...ein schönes Bike! Was wiegt es?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Poldi



Hallo Poldi,

eben mit der Personenwaage ermittelte 12,9 Kg. Wobei ich nicht auf Leichtbau gesetzt habe. Robustheit stand im Vordergrund. So ist z.B. nicht die Crest sondern die ZTR Arch ex verbaut. Und die Coladose hat halt auch ihr Gewicht. Grammfeilscher sparen etwa 100 g indem bspw. nicht die original Rohloff Züge verbaut werden, sondern welche von Shimano. Was ich mal ausprobieren werde ist schlauchlos (mit Milch)- mal schauen. Die Voraussetzungen sind ja vorhanden.

Wobei meiner einer das Gesamtgewicht (ich meine Fahrer + Bike) wieder reduziert.

Grüße
Tenpoint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (22. November 2013)

12,9kg mit Dose ist aber schon sehr ok!


----------



## kephren23 (22. November 2013)

Finde den Aufbau auch sehr gelungen und das Gewicht ist auch klasse. 
Nur die Shimano Bremsen wollen mir immer weniger gefallen.


----------



## trailterror (22. November 2013)

...funktionieren aber sehr gut


----------



## kephren23 (22. November 2013)

Das war auch natürlich nur rein auf die Optik bezogen, und die ist leider mehr als dürftig wenn nicht fast sogar hässlich, zumindest in keinster Weise mein Geschmack.


----------



## franky-biking (23. November 2013)

Tenpoint schrieb:


> Wohl eines der letzten seiner Art. Der Rahmen wurde Anfang November geliefert (ROCC 29 XL).



 ja so'n Mist. Da hab ich zu lang gewartet die Geo vom CC 29 sagte mir mehr zu als die vom Argon TB. XL wäre auch meine RH.


----------



## nonamenic (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, fahre seit einigen Jahren zwar kein Nicolai mehr, möchte aber über Umwege (erst Alutech Wildsau, jetzt Trek Fuel EX8) wieder zurück zu Nicolai. Nachdem ich zu 95% nur noch Rad- und Waldwege fahre und kaum noch in die Alpen oder nach Finale komme (man wird ja älter und die Kinder lassen es vorerst auch nicht mehr zu), soll es evtl. mal wieder eins ohne Federung hinten werden. Ohne eine Laufradgrößen-Diskussion lostreten zu wollen, möchte ich nun hier mal die Frage stellen ob mir jemand ein Foto eines 29er Argons in Größe M einstellen kann. Bin am überlegen ob es das AM in 27,5 werden soll oder das Argon TB in 29. Meine Bedenken sind nur die, dass die Rahmengröße M im Verhältnis zu den 29er Rädern etwas mikrig aussehen könnte. Bin 1,78 m groß und hatte damals, muss wohl um 2000 rum gewesen sein, ein Helius in Größe M (noch mit Z1 und HS 33) und die Größe empfand ich als optimal.
Danke schon mal.
Grüße Christoph (nonamenic)


----------



## Mythilos (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
mein Argon TB 29er Gr. M (bin 177cm, 82,5cm Schrittlänge) wird wahrscheinlich in der 2.KW gefertigt. 
Mit etwas Glück auch schon dieses Jahr.. schauen wir mal.
Sobald es da ist, gibts dann auch Bilder.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2013)

Da es hier an bilder mangelt, Biddeschön.
Argon FR / Rohloff, und neue Schlappen.


----------



## wowbagger (8. Dezember 2013)

Coole oldschool Schlappen, echt geilo das FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (13. Dezember 2013)

Der Spätherbst hat auch seine Reize! Argon RoCC aus 2004 mit neuer Gabel:


----------



## ceo (12. Februar 2014)

Tenpoint schrieb:


> Wohl eines der letzten seiner Art. Der Rahmen wurde Anfang November geliefert (ROCC 29 XL). Heute die erste Ausfahrt - ich liebe es.




welche griffe sind das am lenker? sind die gut? bin noch am suchen.


----------



## Tenpoint (12. Februar 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> welche griffe sind das am lenker? sind die gut? bin noch am suchen.


Das sind SQlab 711 SY Short Lenkergriffe - speziell für Drehgriffschalter. Ich finde die gut....


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2014)

danke für die info.


----------



## svennox (16. Februar 2014)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> endgegner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...auch das blau...usw. ..sehr schick!


----------



## barfighter (4. März 2014)

Hier mal mein Stadtrenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (4. März 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> wow...auch das blau...usw. ..sehr schick!



Das geilste Enduro Hardtail ever !


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. März 2014)

will sich jemand von seinem argon in L trennen???

ich hätte interesse!


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2014)

Habe einen M


----------



## hdamok (30. März 2014)

Ich denke auch schon länger über eine Trennung nach.  Ist aber größe M


----------



## pfalz (30. März 2014)

@WODAN 

hat sich fast nichts geändert


----------



## Martina H. (30. März 2014)

...ein Scheidungskind in S (oder kleiner) würde evtl. auch adoptiert werden


----------



## miriquidi-biker (30. März 2014)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> will sich jemand von seinem argon in L trennen???
> 
> ich hätte interesse!



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/357982-nicolai-argon-am-grosze-l


----------



## WODAN (31. März 2014)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> will sich jemand von seinem argon in L trennen???
> 
> ich hätte interesse!





hdamok schrieb:


> Ich denke auch schon länger über eine Trennung nach.  Ist aber größe M





Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ein Scheidungskind in S (oder kleiner) würde evtl. auch adoptiert werden





miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/357982-nicolai-argon-am-grosze-l




Jungs, das ist eine Gallerie!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. April 2014)

Na dann: mein sorglos Bike für alles.....


----------



## WODAN (1. April 2014)

Moin,
damit es nicht heißt ich würde nur rummeckern, hier nochmal an Dieser Stelle mein Argon FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. April 2014)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Na dann: mein sorglos Bike für alles.....Anhang anzeigen 283003



Wie macht sich die Alfine im dauerhaften Geländebetrieb?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. April 2014)

Bis jetzt ca. 2 Jahre in dem Bike unterwegs und das problemlos. Wenn man nicht gerade Bahnradfahrer dicke Beine hat dann sollte die Alfine das überstehen... Wenn mir natürlich eine günstige Rohloff über den Weg läuft dann würde ich die natürlich bevorzugen aber nur wegen der Übersetzungsbandbreite.


----------



## chevioso (11. April 2014)

barfighter schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Stadtrenner



Hallo erstmal zusammen!
Da ich auf kurz oder lang auch ein Argon zusammenbauen werde schließ ich mich euch hier mal an. =)

Der oben zititierte Stadtrenner gefällt mir sehr gut!
Ist das ein Argon TB?
Auch der Flitzer von Tenpoint auf Seite 38 is hammer.

Meint ihr, dass man auch mit dem AM 
noch eine angenehme Touren Sitzposition hinbekommt, 
wenn man 1,85 m groß ist eine eine Schrittlänge von knapp 90 cm besitzt?

So wie ich die Werte des Techsheets vom AM interpretiere, 
ist das AM recht niedrig und lang.


----------



## ceo (11. April 2014)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Wenn mir natürlich eine günstige Rohloff über den Weg läuft….



hier gibt's 'ne relativ günstige, aber wenn man sie auf disc umbaut, ist's vielleicht doch teuer


----------



## Kurtchen (11. April 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal zusammen!
> Da ich auf kurz oder lang auch ein Argon zusammenbauen werde schließ ich mich euch hier mal an. =)
> 
> Der oben zititierte Stadtrenner gefällt mir sehr gut!
> ...



Hi,

ich bin auch 1,85m groß, und habe eine 86er Schrittlänge. Mann sitzt schon etwas gestreckt, aber Touren sind kein Problem.
Es kommt halt auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an, ich würde das Rad an deiner Stelle mal Probefahren.


----------



## chevioso (11. April 2014)

hey Kurtchen,

schön zu lesen, dass Du mit deinen ähnlichen Maßen klar kommst.
Wenn Du Lust hast kannst mir noch erzählen,
mit welcher Rahmengröße (schätze L?)
und mit welchen Vorbaumaßen (pi mal daumen reicht locker) Du unterwegs bist.

Probefahren will ich morgen beim Herrn Kimmerle in Gärtringen.
Nur hat der, soweit ich weiß, leider kein AM Testbike vor Ort.


Nachdem ich gerade diesen Thread quergelesen habe,
ist mir aufgefallen, dass relativ viele Argons wieder weiterverkauft wurden.
Also falls mal einer der Ex-Argon-Besitzer das hier ließt:
Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere Verkaufsgrund n bischen beschildert werden würde.

schönes WE zusammen


----------



## Kurtchen (11. April 2014)

Nabend ja ist L mit 50er Vorbau...


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ohne Reverb und mit X01..
Fährt sich echt geil.
Nächstes Mal gibts nen besseres Bild..


----------



## Kurtchen (7. Mai 2014)

FETT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (7. Mai 2014)

Kann man damit über's Wasser fahren???
Farbe finde ich schön, aber diese Reifen....


----------



## chevioso (7. Mai 2014)

Interessant auch, dass Du gar keine Federgabel verbaut hast.
Die Reifen federn schon genug oder?
Wie straff hast Du die Reifen aufgepumpt?
Wie ist der gefühlte Rollwiederstand so?

Cooles Bike, das ich zu gerne mal probefahren wollen würde.


----------



## svennox (8. Mai 2014)

orange fatty nicolai gefällt mir !


----------



## hoodride (8. Mai 2014)

Sehr geil, gefällt!
Ich würde noch blaue Decals kleben.
Hast du den 3,8 oder 4,0 Reifen drauf?


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Mai 2014)

Danke!



hoodride schrieb:


> Sehr geil, gefällt!
> Ich würde noch blaue Decals kleben.
> Hast du den 3,8 oder 4,0 Reifen drauf?


Ich wollte nicht zu viele Blau-Töne reinbringen. Nachdem das Salsa-Blau der Schnellspanner schon nicht zu den Hope-Naben passte, dachte ich das reicht.. 

Auf den Surly-Reifen steht immer beides.. 3,8 und 4,0. Die 4,8er passen definitiv nicht rein.



chevioso schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass Du gar keine Federgabel verbaut hast.
> Die Reifen federn schon genug oder?
> Wie straff hast Du die Reifen aufgepumpt?
> Wie ist der gefühlte Rollwiederstand so?
> ...



Ich komm hier im Norden auch ohne Federgabel klar. Außerdem stört mich das Mehrgewicht. Ist so mit knapp 14kg kein Leichtgewicht.
Die Fatty´s rollen viel leichter als sie aussehen und bieten schon einiges an Komfort. Wenn es allerdings schnell wird,kann man es nicht mit einer Federgabel vergleichen.

Ich schleppe keine hochwertige Kamera aufm Trail mit mir rum, deswegen die schlechten Bilder..


----------



## chevioso (12. Mai 2014)

"116 m - Höchster Punkt Hamburgs"

Super! =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (13. Mai 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> möchte ich nun hier mal die Frage stellen ob mir jemand ein Foto eines 29er Argons in Größe M einstellen kann.


 
Hi
hier kannst dir mal mein Argon 29er in M anschauen und im meinem Foto Album sind auch welche...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1467819


----------



## svennox (13. Mai 2014)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Hi
> hier kannst dir mal mein Argon 29er in M anschauen und im meinem Foto Album sind auch welche...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1467819


----------



## hoodride (19. Mai 2014)

Alles neu macht der Mai.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2014)

Rahmengröße S?


----------



## hoodride (19. Mai 2014)

Nein, M
29 Zoll


----------



## chevioso (19. Mai 2014)

schönes stealth Argon.
Ich erkenne es nicht: ist das eine 2x10 Kurbel?
Was wiegt es? Lass mich raten: 12,2kg?


----------



## hoodride (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist es eigentlich. Ich fahre aber 1x9 da das Argon bis auf Gabel und LRS der Restekiste entsprungen ist.
Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht. Aber es kommen noch eggbeater ran, dass sollte doch das Gewicht gehörig nach unten korrigieren.
Grundsätzlich ist es mir aber egal.


----------



## OIRAM (19. Mai 2014)

Das orange Fatty Nicolai is echt goil.... genau wie die HH Harburger Berge...


----------



## svennox (20. Mai 2014)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Das orange Fatty Nicolai is echt goil.... genau wie die HH Harburger Berge...
> 
> 
> 
> __



..da soll mal keiner mehr behaupten in Hamburg gebe es keine Berge/Hügelchen,
denn die Harburger Berge reichen ja bis HH...sehr schöne Aufnahmen inkl. deinem nicolai !   

ps. .. @hoodride  ..dein schwarzes "stealth" argon-nicolai ist auch toll,
wirkt allerdings etwas klein, aber ist ja kein Wunder bei Gr.M und dann noch mit einem 29erLRS !


----------



## xas (22. Mai 2014)

*Argon CC *aus der 26" Zeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. Mai 2014)

schickes Teil


----------



## Midgetman (22. Mai 2014)

Tolles Bike!


----------



## lucie (24. Mai 2014)

Mein faules Stück, ist ständig am Abhängen...


----------



## kephren23 (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## Nicolai_16 (26. Mai 2014)

Mal nen Update 





Gruss


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Juni 2014)

Hier noch mal nen besseres Bild vom Dicken.. 




Argon CC 26" hatte ich auch mal.. Der Rahmen war mir aber etwas zu groß..


----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2014)

...das "Dicke" orange Fatty gefällt mir,
und ich find ja, dass das nicolai noch immer das schönste FATBIKE ist,
zumindest wenn es nach meinem Geschmack geht, und auf grelle Farben stehe ich auch, trotzdem ist ein nicolai in RAW mehr mein Ding !


----------



## kaufi0310 (5. Juni 2014)

so ich kanns kaum erwarten mein liebes Argon AM fahrfertig vorzustellen, hier schon als kleiner vorgeschmack den nackten Rahmen:


----------



## kephren23 (5. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja mal ne tolle Idee!

Pulver oder Elox?
Raw oder Pulver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (5. Juni 2014)

yeah satt! verschiebbare Ausfallenden.
Rohloff, Single Speed?
Freu mich auf mehr!


----------



## kaufi0310 (5. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne tolle Idee!
> 
> Pulver oder Elox?
> Raw oder Pulver?



raw und pulver (wie beim eurobike fatbike ohne grundierung - daher kann man das alu durchschimmern sehen), dann kam noch matter klarlack drauf



chevioso schrieb:


> yeah satt! verschiebbare Ausfallenden.
> Rohloff, Single Speed?
> Freu mich auf mehr!



wird mit gates carbondrive aufgebaut!


----------



## svennox (5. Juni 2014)

@kaufi0310 ..yeahh ....wie geil ist das denn !!! 
ps. freue mich aufs Endergebnis !


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Juni 2014)

Huh Coole Idee  chapeau nun die Gabel und die Laufräder(felgen) seitenverkehrt um die Hälfte RAW ist zwar viel Arbeit


----------



## pfalz (6. Juni 2014)

Harvey Dent-Bike?


----------



## Kurtchen (10. Juni 2014)

Sehr schoen :-D 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (10. Juni 2014)

@kaufi 

wie ist das semipermeable Blau geworden?
Ich habe es leider nicht auf meinen Argon AM Rahmen bekommen,
da es den Nicolai Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wurde. =(


----------



## kaufi0310 (24. Juni 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> @kaufi
> 
> wie ist das semipermeable Blau geworden?
> Ich habe es leider nicht auf meinen Argon AM Rahmen bekommen,
> da es den Nicolai Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wurde. =(



der lack ist gut geworden! aber ist natürlich bei weiten nicht so haltbar bei steinschlägen oder ähnlichen. deswegen wird das wohl nicht in serie kommen.


----------



## kaufi0310 (24. Juni 2014)

so...damit zum endergebnis. letzte woche sind nun alle fehlenden teile gekommen und ich konnte mich an den aufbau machen, der sich am we schon auf einem 24h rennen (im 8er team und nicht mit dem ziel unbedingt erster zu werden^^) beweisen durfte.

PS: bevor aussagen zu den Felgen kommen: ich bin mir bewusst, dass die crest felgen nicht die haltbarsten sind und auch nicht unbedingt zum ARGON AM passen aber ich wollte es auf einen versuch ankommen lassen -ich wiege 75kg- und für die härteren sachen steht mein propain tyee bereit (abgesehen davon war das gewicht doch zu reizvoll)

PPS: der Spacer-Turm ist inzwischen entfernt, wollte nur sichergehen, dass mir die lenkerhöhe taugt. Endgewicht mit Pedalen: 12,1kg


----------



## wildbiker (24. Juni 2014)

Heavy24?  

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaufi0310 (24. Juni 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Heavy24?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk



jawoll!


----------



## svennox (24. Juni 2014)

kaufi0310 schrieb:


> _



...einfach EINMALIG...... durch die Zwei Farbgebung (links blau, rechts rawgrau) !
Krass genial der Effekt, denn man könnte denken, es sind zwei Bikes !


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juni 2014)

Schön schön


----------



## pratt (25. Juni 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ...einfach EINMALIG...... durch die Zwei Farbgebung (links blau, rechts rawgrau) !
> Krass genial der Effekt, denn man könnte denken, es sind zwei Bikes !


Wahnsinn, dass war sicher nicht einfach und ich frage mich wie er es gemacht hat.
Er hätte nur einen grauen und einen blauen Handschuh anziehen sollen ;-)


----------



## kaufi0310 (25. Juni 2014)

Danke für das positive Feedback. War selbst ein wenig überrascht, wie gut dann alles zusammen gepasst hat!


----------



## motoerhead (25. Juni 2014)

welche Übersetzung fährst du? und mit welchen Steigungen hast du zu 'kämpfen'? 
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (26. Juni 2014)

Sieht nach singlespeed aus...bike wird doch sicher in der erzgebirgsregion bewegt? Ist da singlespeed nicht etwas zu heftig?

Beweg mein Argon AM auch des öfteren mal dort, allerdings mit Rohloff und Gates übersetzung 50/19.


----------



## patrick_ (18. Juli 2014)

ja das "Harvey Dent" Argon von Patrick ist singlespeed
hier meim schwarzer Racer


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute 
Irgendwie bereitet mir das Argon TB derzeit einige schlaflose Nächte, kann mir nicht helfen.
Der haben will Effekt ist sehr groß und die Geo des L Rahmens wäre perfekt!

*Hätte hier jemand auf die Schnelle ein paar Bilders von einem 29er Argon (TB) in Größe L parat?*


----------



## EL_BOB (24. Juli 2014)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Irgendwie bereitet mir das Argon TB derzeit einige schlaflose Nächte, kann mir nicht helfen.
> Der haben will Effekt ist sehr groß und die Geo des L Rahmens wäre perfekt!
> 
> *Hätte hier jemand auf die Schnelle ein paar Bilders von einem 29er Argon (TB) in Größe L parat?*



Sieht nach L aus

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WxhKNzkamSs/U0KruhF2KUI/AAAAAAAAB9g/yex5swq6cLk/s1600/IMGP9308.jpeg


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2014)

Ist. 
Das. 
Geil. 

#sabber#


----------



## svennox (25. Juli 2014)

sabber too   
( http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WxhKNzkamSs/U0KruhF2KUI/AAAAAAAAB9g/yex5swq6cLk/s1600/IMGP9308.jpeg )


----------



## patrick_ (26. Juli 2014)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Sieht nach L aus
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WxhKNzkamSs/U0KruhF2KUI/AAAAAAAAB9g/yex5swq6cLk/s1600/IMGP9308.jpeg



da das Bike von der EB 2013 ein L-Rahmen war, muss ich sagen, dass das titan elox Bike sicher ein M ist


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2014)

Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen 
.........


----------



## Midgetman (27. Juli 2014)

Wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (27. Juli 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen
> Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen
> Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen
> Nein ich will kein 29" Bike kaufen
> ...


29er sind eh passé.. Kauf dir lieber gleich das Argon Pinion Fat


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2014)

Hmmm, gibt es das eigentlich noch


----------



## chevioso (27. Juli 2014)

sorry für die blöde Frage mzaskar und vighor..
aber was wollt ihr aussagen?
blicks grad nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2014)

Naja es gefällt und löst diesen "haben wollen" Effekt bei mir aus.


----------



## chevioso (28. Juli 2014)

achso =) thx für Aufklärung ^^


----------



## kaufi0310 (1. August 2014)

motoerhead schrieb:


> welche Übersetzung fährst du? und mit welchen Steigungen hast du zu 'kämpfen'?
> danke!


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Ich fahr eine 46/26 Übersetzung. Bin auf typischen Mittelgebirgstrails unterwegs, obwohl im Erzgebirge auch ein paar gemeine Steigungen dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (1. August 2014)

Work in Progress


----------



## Dutshlander (1. August 2014)

Go Yellow


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. August 2014)

Geile Farbe


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2014)




----------



## mhubig (2. August 2014)

Krass!


----------



## pratt (2. August 2014)

Macht Lust auf FAT!


----------



## kephren23 (2. August 2014)

geiler gelber Bomber


----------



## svennox (2. August 2014)

..das gelbe fatty nicolai leuchtet ja schön 
wenn es meins wäre, würde ich einen anderen Sattel nehmen
..und vor allem die Felgen in schwarz wählen,
aber auch inkl. der schwarzen Gabel usw. echt schickes Teil !


----------



## Giiino (7. August 2014)

Hallo an alle Argon AM Fahrer..
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eins zuzulegen.. 
Bin selbst 1,74m, welche Rahmengröße empfiehlt ihr? Sicher die M was?


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2014)

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2014)

ich habe M bei 1,77m


----------



## wildbiker (8. August 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich habe M bei 1,77m



Ich M bei 1,75. Passt.


----------



## chevioso (8. August 2014)

Seid drei Tagen bin ich nun auch endlich mit meinem Argon unterwegs:


----------



## lucie (8. August 2014)

S, bei Körpergröße von 174cm. Trotzdem solltest Du erst einmal verkünden, wie das Bike eingesetzt werden soll. Tourig, traillastig...


----------



## Holland (8. August 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> S, bei Körpergröße von 174cm. Trotzdem solltest Du erst einmal verkünden, wie das Bike eingesetzt werden soll. Tourig, traillastig...



M bei 174cm

M > mehr Tour
S > mehr Hüpf

Gruß
Holland


----------



## EL_BOB (11. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, Falls ihr jemanden kennt der gerade mit dem Gedanken an ein Argon spielt, steht meines ab sofort zum Verkauf.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/413142-nicolai-argon-am-650b-l-xx1-x01-ex1501-tausch

Rahmen übrigens auch, oder eigentlich am liebsten, einzeln zu verkaufen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/434416-nicolai-argon-am-grosze-l


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2014)

Sehr schick dein Argon ....... habe mir aber gerade neue Möbel gekauft


----------



## OIRAM (14. August 2014)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Land der 1000 Berge 
http://www.bike-arena.de/Touren/MTB...iert/Olsberg/Bike-Arena-Sauerland-Felsen-Tour
An meinem Lieblingsberg muss ich aber wie immer das obligatorische Foto knipsen.





vorbei an den Bruchhauser Steinen





in der Bildmitte der Berge befindet sich der Freizeitpark "Fort Fun"





die Feuereiche am Rothaarsteig





zu Schluss noch mal ne prima Aussicht auf Olsberg


----------



## barbarissima (14. August 2014)

Eine echte Schönheit ist dein Argon  und die Feuereiche finde ich auch sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (16. August 2014)

Mein leichtestes Argon

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1684461]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1684463]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1684460]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1684455]
	
[/URL]


----------



## krawa (16. August 2014)

Und irgendwie dein Schönstes. Auch wenn die Konkurenz hart ist ; )


----------



## Timmy35 (16. August 2014)

@kloetenkoem
Sehr schön, ich habe hier auch noch einen Brooks-Sattel liegen (einen Colt in Braun) und hatte überlegt, den drauf zu bauen. Hab dann aber doch den SLR genommen.


----------



## Midgetman (16. August 2014)

Rennräder mit einem Flaschenhalter sind mir suspekt, ansonsten natürlich ein klasse Rad.


----------



## lucie (16. August 2014)

Kleines "Farbupdate"...


----------



## kraftl (16. August 2014)

Servus!

Hier meins... 2013er Rocc Gates Ready 29er, Fox F100, kpl. XT, kpl. Syntace, DT Swiss 240 + ZTR Arch EX u.s.w.

Kraftl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. August 2014)

Hammer Foddo un Baik


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2014)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Rennräder mit einem Flaschenhalter sind mir suspekt, ansonsten natürlich ein klasse Rad.


Vielleicht fährt er net so weit.  Normal müssen da 2 Flaschenhalter dran sein.

Lg
Wolfgang
(Der Camelbags igittigitt findet)


----------



## svennox (17. August 2014)

@kraftl ..schönes grünes nicolai..
"HAMMER" Foto


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2014)

Echt super schnappschuss


----------



## airri.de (30. August 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> @WODAN
> 
> hat sich fast nichts geändert


Moin, kannst du mal ein Bild machen, wie du den Anhänger befestigt hast.

Danke
Gunnar


----------



## webhood (30. August 2014)

@airri.de ganz einfach mit ner Standard-Kupplung die aufgebohrt wurde und ner 150x12 Achse von Sixpack, so hab ich das gemacht!

so long web


----------



## airri.de (2. September 2014)

Das wird mein Argon TB


----------



## holgersen (3. September 2014)

Was ist das für eine Rahmengrösse?


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin, kannst du mal ein Bild machen, wie du den Anhänger befestigt hast.
> 
> Danke
> Gunnar



Wie schon geschrieben, Halterung aufgebohrt und mit einer M12 Stahlschraube befestigt, Sicherheit geht vor 

Denke pfalz hat es auch so gemacht.


----------



## airri.de (3. September 2014)

holgersen schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Rahmengrösse?


M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. September 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, Halterung aufgebohrt und mit einer M12 Stahlschraube befestigt, Sicherheit geht vor
> 
> Denke pfalz hat es auch so gemacht.





Und das Laufrad wackelt nicht?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. September 2014)

Die M12 hat ja keine 12mm Durchmesser!


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die M12 hat ja keine 12mm Durchmesser!



11,8mm , na und?

EDIT 09.09.2014: die orginale Nicolai Steckachse hat übrigens 11,9mm Durchmesser


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Und das Laufrad wackelt nicht?


nö


----------



## airri.de (14. September 2014)




----------



## Timmy35 (14. September 2014)

Mein Argon hat jetzt auch Aufkleber. Ohne fand ich den Rahmen doch etwas nackt. Das Lenkerband ist auch neu. Das Grau passt ganz gut zum Titan-Elox.

 

 

 

Nach ca.500km gefällt mir das Fahrverhalten immer besser. Bergab fühlt es sich auch bei 70 km/h noch sehr sicher an. Ich bin auch schon 2 RTF mitgefahren. Macht echt laune, zum Ende die Carbon-Kisten abzuhängen.
Neue Gabel ist bestellt, aber leider noch nicht da.

PS: Da wir hier nicht im Rennradforum sind, bitte ich die Fotos auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt zu entschuldigen. Bessere Fotos kommen, wenn die Gabel da ist.


----------



## kephren23 (14. September 2014)

Sieht echt gut aus 
Ein schickerer Vorbau mit schöneren Schrauben wäre noch was.

@airri.de
Auch sehr geil, mit passendem Outfit


----------



## Timmy35 (14. September 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus
> Ein schickerer Vorbau mit schöneren Schrauben wäre noch was.



Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber dann wäre es ja ein Neuaufbau. So ist es immer noch ein Umbau von meinem alten Stork-Renner

Ist noch der alte Vorbau, weil wenn kommt auch gleich ein neuer Lenker. Da bin ich schon auf den 3T Ergonova LTD fixiert. Dann muss der Vorbau aber 31,8mm Klemmung haben. Und jetzt ist der Lenker gerade neu gewickelt. Vielleicht echt erstmal ein paar neue Schrauben. 
Beim Vorbau hatte ich überlegt, einen Tune zu nehmen. Aber da ist der Rennrad-Vorbau einfach ein umgedrehter MTB-Vorbau.


----------



## kephren23 (14. September 2014)

Jo tune würde gut passen, perfekt zur Sattelstütze.

Aber 2 schwarze Schrauben wäre fürn Anfang auch schon was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (14. September 2014)

6 Schrauben. Die 4 von der Lenkerklemmung sehen auch nicht besser aus. Vielleicht bleibt der Lenker auch und das Geile Teil kommt dann in 26mm Klemmung


----------



## kephren23 (14. September 2014)

Klar 6 wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## svennox (16. September 2014)

echt klasse,
egal ob man ein ARGONnicolai mit tollen Parts ..als MTB oder auch RENNER aufbaut,
es paßt immer !!!


----------



## Timmy35 (21. September 2014)

So, neue Gabel ist drin:








Leider hat der Gabelwechsel nicht ganz die  erhoffte Gewichtsersparnis gebracht. Die neue Gabel ist schwerer als angegeben (370g) und die alte war leicher als erwartet. Jetzt wiegt es 8,16kg. Es müssen als noch 160g runter. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Tune-Schnellspanner. Mit 33g zu 120g bei den Campa-Spannern bringen die ja "richtig" Gewicht. Und die Flaschenhalter werden wahrscheinlich auch noch gegen Tune Wasserträger 2.0 getauscht. Dann geht noch ein bischen am Vorbau. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, dann wird die Stütze getauscht. Das Schwarze Stück von Tune spart dann nochmal 100g. Es fällt mir aber schwer, die Alu-Tune schon wieder einzumotten. Die liegt schon jahrelang im Keller, sie musste damals der Reverb im Helius weichen und ist neuwertig.

Man könnte auch an den Schläuchen und Reifen Gewicht sparen, aber das geht dann zu Lasten der Pannensicherheit. Fahren tut es schon perfekt. Ich will halt nur die 7 vorm Komma, dadurch darf sich das Fahrverhalten aber nicht verschlechtern.


----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2014)

vielleicht beim LRS von Zonda auf Hyperon wechseln .

Ach um die Stütze wäre es sehr schade.

Ich bin für komplett Nokon, Alu-TI Schrauben Satz und neuen Vorbau.

Das sollte dann fast passen.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. September 2014)

Nokon hatte ich auch schon gedacht, weißt Du, wieviel die bringen?

Vorbau bin ich noch am überlegen, der Tune geht leider nicht, weil beim Tune-Rennradvorbau die hässliche Seite nach oben montiert wird. Der Thomson passt von der Oberfläche auch gut zur Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (21. September 2014)

Vorbau und Lenker tauschen. Letzteren schon aus ästhetischen Gründen...

Ventilkappen können auch in den Eimer.

Der Thomson Vorbau ist steif und schön, aber er wird vermutlich sogar schwerer sein als das Ritchey Teil.

Wenn Du es leichter haben willst, kauf Dir noch einen Neutron Laufradsatz mit (Super-) Record Kassette.


----------



## kloetenkoem (22. September 2014)

Und jetzt mal FR in leicht;-)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1708078]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1708071]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1708065]
	
[/URL]

38/19, ACROS single, Chris King Ritzel

SSP fetzt


----------



## Timmy35 (22. September 2014)

Und sogar noch mit rohloffkette


----------



## kloetenkoem (22. September 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Und sogar noch mit rohloffkette



Aber Hallo! ;-)


----------



## Seneca02 (23. September 2014)

Die Kurbel passt ja richtig gut, was ist das für eine?


----------



## kloetenkoem (23. September 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel passt ja richtig gut, was ist das für eine?



Das ist die BOR EN73. Wird aber leider nicht mehr gebaut.


----------



## pfalz (26. September 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin, kannst du mal ein Bild machen, wie du den Anhänger befestigt hast.
> 
> Danke
> Gunnar




Hi,
hab schon länger nicht mehr hierreingeschaut...



> Wie schon geschrieben, Halterung aufgebohrt und mit einer M12 Stahlschraube befestigt, Sicherheit geht vor



genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. Sitzt alles bombenfest, da wackelt nix!


----------



## unot (27. September 2014)

Stelle mein Schätzchen auch mal vor...

Argon FR 
einige Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch (Matchmaker und Adapter für meine Hope Race evo) bis zur Endstufe (falls es eine geben sollte  )
























Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (27. September 2014)

Lang lang hat's gedauert


----------



## wildbiker (27. September 2014)

... aber soviel Zeit für nen ordentliches scharfes Foto hätte noch sein können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Lang lang hat's gedauert


Gailes Bike dafür mega schaißes foddo, mach mal was besseres


----------



## reflux (28. September 2014)

ich wollte erstemal fahren


----------



## svennox (28. September 2014)

sorry will nicht mosern....
aber auch mein 1. Gedanker war....
ein richtig tolles nicolai  ...........
nur erkennen kann man auf diesem extrem schlecht gemachten Foto fast nichts !!! 

ps. ..freue mich schon auf neue Foto und bitte ohne verwackeln und im Tages/Sonnenlicht, dann wirds hoffentl. was !?


----------



## reflux (28. September 2014)

passiert heute alles
und dann poste ich es in jedem passenden Thread


----------



## andi.f.1809 (2. Oktober 2014)

so dann zeig ich meins auch noch einmal, bevor das neue ins Haus kommt;-)


----------



## andi.f.1809 (12. April 2015)

wo sind denn die ganzen Argon cx? 
gibt es hierzu noch keine Aufbauten?


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2015)

Ganz schön teuer und da aus Alu nicht wirklich komfortabel 

Lieber Stahl, Titan oder Carbon für ein CX


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. April 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> so dann zeig ich meins auch noch einmal, bevor das neue ins Haus kommt;-)


Sieht durch das Licht aus, als würde es schweben.. Cool!


----------



## NicArgon (6. Juli 2015)

Nach einiger zeit habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht, meins abzulichten
ARGON AM 27,5
RS Pike 160mm
Saint 180mm
DT Swiss XR 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (6. Juli 2015)

Servus!

Leider wenig Nicolai, noch weniger Argon, aber ein (mein ich) einigermaßen gelungenes Bild... Letzte Woche, Pfunderer Joch, am Übergang sieht man noch die Spuren einer Rutsch-Aktion...





Argon ROCC 29 mit schlechter Bremsleitungsverlegung...

Kraftl


----------



## pillehille (19. August 2015)

Argon CC custom im Aufbau,
leider wurde die Gabel in schwarz geliefert, orange war bestellt


----------



## Deleted 23985 (19. August 2015)

bin sehr gespannt!!!!! denke schwarz ist besser, die innenseiten in orange wär nice...


----------



## JenSIE103 (20. August 2015)

Hallo,

gibt's jemanden im Raum Bingen/Mainz jemanden mit einen Argon TB oder AM der mich mal probesitzen lassen
würde?
Bin nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße M oder L.

Mein Helius AM hat einen L Rahmen das passt super.


Danke und Gruß,
Jens


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2015)

Net mainz. Bronze und Tailor 26"


----------



## codit (29. September 2015)

Mainz! Klasse Bilder Guru Bis Do denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (30. September 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Mainz! Klasse Bilder Guru Bis Do denne.



Glückwunsch!! Brauchst du den Snubber?


----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2015)

Rohloff und Gates nehm ich an?

Wenn ja, Snubber hab ich auch keinen dran, Gates Belt noch nie übergesprungen.


----------



## kloetenkoem (30. September 2015)

Ich hab auch keinen mit der Rolli und dem CDX


----------



## codit (30. September 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!! Brauchst du den Snubber?


Danke!!! Vorerst brauch ich den Snubber nicht, bleibe erstmal bei Kette. Werde ihn aber behalten, wer weis was kommt.


----------



## pillehille (6. Oktober 2015)

jetzt muss nur noch die orangene Hope Bremse kommen, 

PS: der Spacerturm kommt auch noch weg


----------



## Klinger (6. Oktober 2015)

Was für eine Gabel ist da verbaut, welche Reifendimension (2,4?)
Schönes Foto, schöne Farben


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2015)

Klinger schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel ist da verbaut



Siehe Beitrag 1113...


----------



## pillehille (6. Oktober 2015)

Klinger schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel ist da verbaut, welche Reifendimension (2,4?)
> Schönes Foto, schöne Farben


Ich habe einen 2,2er Race King verbaut


----------



## codit (6. Oktober 2015)

Am Sonntag fand ich dank Regenwetter Zeit zum Aufbau meines neuen Argon Am. Den Rahmen hat der Guru ja schon letzte Woche vorgestellt. Jetzt komplett:







Der Rahmen ist tailormade auf Basis einer M Größe. Wegen Kompatibilität zu meinem großen Familienfuhrpark und wegen Wendigkeit war 26 Zoll gesetzt. Die Kettenstreben sind kurz ausgelegt, gemessen ca. 420mm in vorderster Position. Da ich abwärts vorwiegend technisch orientiert langsam unterwegs bin und deshalb lange Reachwerte nicht so mag, bin ich auf M-Größe gewechselt (bisher L Fahrer). Für technischen Uphill ist das Tretlager nach oben gesetzt. Um das Tragen bequemer zu machen, hab ich die Speedhubschaltzüge nicht wie gewohnt unter dem Unterrohr, sondern oben drauf verlegt. Die Geo-Specs findet ihr in der angehängten PDF-Datei.

Zum Aufbau habe ich meine altes Argon RoCC geschlachtet und die meisten Komponenten wiedergenutzt. Neu ist nur die Kurbel und die Gabel. Mittelfristig gibt es einen breiteren Lenker (deswegen ist bei den Zügen noch etwas Luft), MT5 Bremsen und vorne den neuen Baron 2.4. Ganz wichtig, hinten passt ein voluminöser TrailKing 2.4 rein und es ist noch hinreichend Luft außenrum:




Ab demnächst gibt es das Bike dann nur noch artgerecht in schmutzig!


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geil geworden @codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Argon (und dazu noch in der neuen Tendgröße 26'' !!)

Die 2.4er RQ mag hinten bei Trockenheit gerade noch reinpassen - mir wär das aber zu knapp. Daher lasse ich es beim Argon HR bei max. 58mm Reifenbreite.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## lucie (6. Oktober 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schönes Argon (und dazu noch in der neuen Tendgröße 26'' !!)





Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Oktober 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schönes Argon (und dazu noch in der neuen Tendgröße 26'' !!)




... ist kein neuer Trend - ist ein neuer Standard 

Glückwunsch zum Neuen


----------



## codit (6. Oktober 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist kein neuer Trend - ist ein neuer Standard
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Neuen


Danke Martina!


----------



## codit (6. Oktober 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schönes Argon (und dazu noch in der neuen Tendgröße 26'' !!)
> 
> Die 2.4er RQ mag hinten bei Trockenheit gerade noch reinpassen - mir wär das aber zu knapp. Daher lasse ich es beim Argon HR bei max. 58mm Reifenbreite.
> 
> ...


Danke Wolfgang!

Bei der 2.4er RQ (auf Flow ohne Ex) sind rechts/links an der knappsten Stelle am Ende des Hufeisens noch 5mm Platz. Sollte auch bei Modder keine Probleme machen. Wenn es zu eng wird kommt halt hinten ein Baron rein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Oktober 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist kein neuer Trend - ist ein neuer Standard
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Neuen


Yepp !


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Oktober 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Danke Wolfgang!
> 
> Bei der 2.4er RQ (auf Flow ohne Ex) sind rechts/links an der knappsten Stelle am Ende des Hufeisens noch 5mm Platz. Sollte auch bei Modder keine Probleme machen. Wenn es zu eng wird kommt halt hinten ein Baron rein.


Hat N jetzt ein größeres Yoke ?
Oder sind die RQ jetzt schmäler damit man die Plus Reifengrößen besser im Markt positionieren kann ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## codit (7. Oktober 2015)

@wolfi_1

So sieht es bei mir mit RQ2.4 im Huf aus:



Andere Seite ähnlich (1mm weniger Luft). Finde der Platz reicht locker. Es ist sogar etwas mehr Platz als bei meinem Helius AC 2010, dort fahre ich den Reifen seit langem ohne Probleme.
Achtung, die RQ im Bild ist aber auf einer alten Flow mit 22.6mm Maulweite aufgezogen, bei richtig breiten Felgen wird es dann wohl schon enger!


----------



## mac-recycling (8. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal ein Argon CX in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac-recycling (8. Oktober 2015)

Und ganz


----------



## mac-recycling (8. Oktober 2015)

und noch mal Argon CX


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. Oktober 2015)

mac-recycling schrieb:


> Und ganz



hammer Bike;-)
lege ich mir nächstes Jahr auch aufjedenfall zu.


----------



## einfach-Ich (9. Oktober 2015)

tolles Rad, gerne ein paar mehr Infos...
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Nicolai nun auch CX Rahmen im Angebot hat.
Das eröffnet mir für mein neues Rad ganz neue Möglichkeiten. Darf ich fragen wieviel das Rad wiegt und wie es sich so fährt?!
Guter Rahmen? Steif genug aber dennoch genug "Komfort" vorhanden?
Welche Reifengröße ist drauf und welche denkst du, passt maximal in den Rahmen?
Was ist das für eine Gabel?
Steckachsen oder Schnellspanner?

Genug gefragt, tolles Rad *Daumenhoch*


----------



## mac-recycling (9. Oktober 2015)

Also komplett fahrfertig mit den 28mm Reifen und den Syntace flat Pedalen hab ich 8,3 kg gewogen. Der Rahmen ist für mich auf jeden Fall steif genug, Vergleich hab ich aber keinen. Mit den 28 mm Rädern ist für mich auch genug Komfort vorhanden. Ich denke 35mm Reifen passen auch noch rein, da ist noch viel Platz. Gabel ist eine 3ttt Cross Gabel aus Carbon mit Schnellspanner, Steckachse wäre mir lieber gewesen, gab es aber nicht. Der Rahmen hat 12x42mm Steckachse. Ich finde er fährt sich super. Ist ne Rakete;-)

Grüße 

Ingo


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2015)

schönes grün!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (18. Oktober 2015)

Argon Midfat


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. Oktober 2015)

mac-recycling schrieb:


> Und ganzAnhang anzeigen 426439


Magst du mal ein Foto vom Kettenstrebenyoke machen?

Absonsten: geile Karre


----------



## patrick_ (19. Oktober 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Magst du mal ein Foto vom Kettenstrebenyoke machen?
> 
> Absonsten: geile Karre



Argon Fat mit 29+, da ist mehr als genug Platz.


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Oktober 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Argon Fat mit 29+, da ist mehr als genug Platz.



Äh, ich meinte beim CX. Wollte wissen, ob eine Bohrung für den Umwerferzug durch das Yoke geht.


----------



## Feanor90 (20. Oktober 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Äh, ich meinte beim CX. Wollte wissen, ob eine Bohrung für den Umwerferzug durch das Yoke geht.


nein gehen sehen sie nicht


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Oktober 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> nein gehen sehen sie nicht



Ho ho ho....


----------



## mac-recycling (20. Oktober 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Äh, ich meinte beim CX. Wollte wissen, ob eine Bohrung für den Umwerferzug durch das Yoke geht.



Hallo,

Wenn man Zuführung für den Umwerfer mitbestellt bohren Sie unten ein Loch in den Yoke


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Oktober 2015)

mac-recycling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn man Zuführung für den Umwerfer mitbestellt bohren Sie unten ein Loch in den Yoke



Danke!!


----------



## Feanor90 (22. Oktober 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Ho ho ho....



Sry verlesen die Umwerferversion hab ich nicht gesehen war mein fehler


----------



## kloetenkoem (22. Oktober 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Sry verlesen die Umwerferversion hab ich nicht gesehen war mein fehler


Sorry zurück, war nicht nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (6. November 2015)

Moin, erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike!!!!

Die Farbe ist genau mein Ding, hast sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.

Kannst Du mal Deine Größe preisgeben? Bin 1,82m und SL 83cm (kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper) von der Überstandshöhe wäre Rahmen M okay!?!?!?

Gruß Alex



mac-recycling schrieb:


> Und ganzAnhang anzeigen 426439


,


----------



## mac-recycling (6. November 2015)

Plextor schrieb:


> Moin, erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike!!!!
> 
> Die Farbe ist genau mein Ding, hast sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

meine Technischen Daten sind sehr ähnlich, auch 182 groß und SL so um die 84cm das passt mir sehr gut mit der Rahmenhöhe. Ist nicht so extrem, mit kurzem Vorbau und dem CDR Lenker setzte ich da sehr entspannt drauf.

Grüße

Ingo


----------



## kloetenkoem (9. November 2015)

Hier mal zwei FRs


----------



## 19chris84 (14. November 2015)

Hey

Fährt hier jemand das Argon AM oder Argon TB mit Singlespeed auf längeren Touren und kann mir dazu was sagen? Gerade Übersetzung wäre interessant und wo die Grenzen sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## kloetenkoem (15. November 2015)

Mit einem Verhältnis von etwa 2:1 bin ich mit dem FR gut in der Lüneburger Heide und Harburger Bergen zurechtgekommen. Die Anstiege sind nicht lang aber sehr steil. Im Flachen kommst du ausreichend schnell vorwärts und bergab lässt du es halt rollen.

Für ewig lange Anstiege war's nix für mich, technisch runter geht aber prima.


----------



## 19chris84 (15. November 2015)

Okay. Mich würde nämlich ein argon am mit Gates als Singlespeed jucken. Übersetzung hätte ich an 1.78:1 gedacht


----------



## kloetenkoem (15. November 2015)

Simuliere es halt vorher an einem Schalter. Begrenze das Schaltwerk mit den Anschlagsschrauben, damit du nicht mogeln kannst. 

Schieben ist sehr in Ordnung, ist auch Bewegung;-)

Gates war für mich die bessere Lösung, weil du nicht wie bei Kette alle Nase lang nachspannen musst.


----------



## JohVir (18. November 2015)

So hier mal mein Argon. Gibt's schon bissl länger aber hier war es noch nicht 
Mittlerweile schwebt die vordere Bremse nicht mehr und ist auch eine MT5.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. November 2015)

Finde ich immer noch schön, aber ein aktuelles Foto wäre doch auch toll gewesen.
Grüße Kaffeeklicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2015)

Sehr schön! Die rote Manitou finde ich richtig stylisch


----------



## JohVir (18. November 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Finde ich immer noch schön, aber ein aktuelles Foto wäre doch auch toll gewesen.
> Grüße Kaffeeklicker


Bekommst Du am Wochenende


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2015)

Argon Road....net mainz


----------



## Timmy35 (19. November 2015)

Argon Slim ist einfach super.


----------



## h0tz (21. November 2015)

Version 0.1




...jetzt heißt's erstmal warten, bis die Gabel da ist


----------



## DanielHD17 (29. November 2015)

Argon Pinion "pangolin edition" gestaltet von www.farbfactory.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielHD17 (29. November 2015)

gestaltet von [URL='http://www.farbfactory.com/']www.farbfactory.com

 

 [/URL]
Argon Pinion "fat factory raw" gestaltet von www.farbfactory.com


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2015)

Viel zu sauber hier





.... und ordentlich


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2015)

Dein Name ist Programm....


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub, Hämmershit und Singlespeed hinten mach ich auch mal


----------



## 19chris84 (2. Dezember 2015)

Meine neue Errungenschaft


----------



## pillehille (3. Dezember 2015)

ganz schön viele Argons in letzter Zeit;
hier mein RoCC 29er, evtl kommt wieder eine Starrgabel rein


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2015)

pillehille schrieb:


> evtl kommt wieder eine Starrgabel rein



warum, wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Rennfeile. Und die Lauf - Gabel sieht immer wieder spacig aus...Was wiegt das Bike denn in dem Aufbau?


----------



## pillehille (3. Dezember 2015)

@guru39 ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich die Gabel etwas aufschaukelt da keine Dämpfung vorhanden ist. Die Niner Gabel fährt effektiver. Ob der Effekt messbar oder nur subjektiv ist muss ich in den nächsten Wochen mal etwas genauer betrachten 

@Kaffeeklicker bin aktuell bei 10,4kg (inkl Schläuche, Pedale & Rücklicht)


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2015)

pillehille schrieb:


> @guru39 ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich die Gabel etwas aufschaukelt da keine Dämpfung vorhanden ist. Die Niner Gabel fährt effektiver. Ob der Effekt messbar oder nur subjektiv ist muss ich in den nächsten Wochen mal etwas genauer betrachten



Danke! Das deckt sich mit meinem Technischen Verständnis....ne Gabel ohne Dämpfung kann nicht taugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Dezember 2015)

@pillehille 
Dankeschön für die Info. Dann sparst du ja beim Gabeltausch auch nochmal ein wenig ein. Aber fährst du denn nur Forstautobahn bei den Rennen (wenn ich dein Profilbilder richtig deute) oder bist du so'n harter Hund?


----------



## pillehille (3. Dezember 2015)

Oh Gott, da musste ich erstmal meine Fotos checken

das Bike wird nächste Saison bei Marathons & 24h Rennen eingesetzt, 
für gröberes Gelände habe ich andere Bikes


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. Dezember 2015)

@pillehille
Hab wegen des Profilbildes auf Rennen fahren geschlossen. Ich war früher (boah, wie das klingt..- vor 15Jahren)bei den XC Rennen immer froh über mein Fully.Das war gewichtsmäßig allerdings auch bei deinem Argon. Fand und finde Hardtails und Rigid Bikes immer faszinierend, aber war immer froh über die Federung.
Mit der NINER Gabel sieht das Argon ziemlich geil aus!


----------



## pratt (10. Dezember 2015)

Argon AM Größe "L" schwarz eloxiert


----------



## patrick_ (12. Dezember 2015)

heute 2. Ausfahrt auf dem neuen Bock


----------



## reflux (12. Dezember 2015)

Geile Farbe


----------



## patrick_ (13. Dezember 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Geile Farbe



semi grün ... in real noch viel besser 
hier mal ein Netzfund, der die Beschichtung gut darstellt


----------



## reflux (13. Dezember 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> semi grün ... in real noch viel besser
> hier mal ein Netzfund, der die Beschichtung gut darstellt


Haha,das auf dem oberen Bild find ich besser


----------



## h0tz (18. Dezember 2015)

Fertig, 0 km. Gerade so unter 8kg. 
Auch hier wieder mal vielen Dank an Rainer für den super Support und die reibungslose Abwicklung! : )
Rainer, sobald gutes Wetter ist (evtl Sonntag) bekommst du ordentliche Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (18. Dezember 2015)

Servus!
Der XL-TB-Rahmen wurde gestern geliefert - da ich bei der Bestellung wenig 'Optisches' zu _semipermeable green glaze _hatte_, _hier ein paar Details zum Rahmen evtl. hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen zur Kaufentscheidung... 






























Kraftl


----------



## provester (18. Dezember 2015)

Unfassbar geiles TB - bin auf Fotos vom Aufbau gespannt


----------



## beetle (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich bekomme eins in gelb semitransparent.


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Dezember 2015)

Geiles TB! Bis ich meine Finger an meins bekomme fahr ich noch FR


----------



## pfalz (19. Dezember 2015)

@kraftl IST DIE FARBE GEIL!!!


----------



## 19chris84 (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (20. Dezember 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445761



Design royale...


----------



## hoodride (20. Dezember 2015)

Ein Traumtag heute!


----------



## h0tz (22. Dezember 2015)

So nun ist es 100% fertig  Fährt sich ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Dezember 2015)

Dein Rahmen hat es in den neuen Katalog geschafft.

Sieht gut aus, bis auf die Kurbel, da kann ich mich nicht dran gewöhnen, aber campa hat leider nachgezogen und baut nun auch 4-arm Kurbeln.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Dezember 2015)

h0tz schrieb:


> So nun ist es 100% fertig  Fährt sich ausgezeichnet!


Sieht toll aus! Die Kurbelgarnitur sieht in schwarz allerding brutal fett aus.. Tolle Gabel...


----------



## h0tz (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich wurde sogar um Erlaubnis gefragt, ob er in den Katalog darf 
Die Kurbel ist eigentlich gar nicht richtig schwarz, mehr so anthrazit - kommt auf den Bildern dunkler rüber.
Über Campa und SRAM hatte ich auch nachgedacht, aber mal abgesehen vom Preis sagen mir bei beiden die Schalthebel nicht zu. Wobei ich SRAM DoubleTap mal kurz Probe gefahren bin und es gar nicht sooo schlimm war. Beim MTB find ich SRAM aufgrund der knackigen Gangwechsel aber besser =)


----------



## pillehille (23. Dezember 2015)

sooo der Winter kann kommen...


PS: wer noch ein Helius AM sucht, ich verkaufe da gerade eins


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Dezember 2015)

Wow,  Gates - Singlespeed!


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2015)

puuuh...die Reverb is grad noch weit genug drin...???


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Dezember 2015)

Nee, soo lange Beine kanner nich ham!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (23. Dezember 2015)

Denk ich auch... Wenn das so passt hat er wohl die falsche rahmengrösse


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Dezember 2015)

Für das Einhängen im Workstand rausgezogen?


----------



## pillehille (23. Dezember 2015)

Ne das ist eine Mischung aus Schrittlänge gepaart mit einer einsackenden Reverb 

Ich komme auch vom Marathon und fahre immer einen relativ extremen Sattelauszug
(Rahmengröße XL mit einem 45cm Sitzrohr)


----------



## der-gute (24. Dezember 2015)

Im Rahmen der Vorgaben?


----------



## reflux (24. Dezember 2015)

pillehille schrieb:


> sooo der Winter kann kommen...
> 
> 
> PS: wer noch ein Helius AM sucht, ich verkaufe da gerade eins


Welche Größe ist das Helius  ?


----------



## beetle (30. Dezember 2015)

Kaufe gerade Teile für mein Argon TB Projekt zusammen. Hatte eigentlich eine 120er Pike mit 46mm Offset bestellt. Jetzt aber eine mit 51mm bekommen. Ich würde vermuten, dass das Rad damit besser den Berg runter läuft bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Das TB soll aber in erster Linie sehr ausgewogen sein. Also ich will damit bewusst sportlich den Berg hoch fahren können. Aber eben auch runter.

Ich bin im Frühling das Argon TB in L mit einer 140er Revelation gefahren. Also das Testbike von Nicolai. Das müsste 46mm Offset gehabt haben. Einbaulängen der beiden Gabeln sind etwa gleich.

Was meint ihr? Wie wird sich der 51er Offset auswirken? Behalten oder zurück schicken?


----------



## 19chris84 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen kaum vorstellen das jemand die 5mm Unterschied wirklich merkt


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2015)

Denke ich auch, daß da kein Unterschied zu merken ist.


----------



## kraftl (31. Dezember 2015)

Aus gegebenen Anlass... Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (4. Januar 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus!
> Der XL-TB-Rahmen wurde gestern geliefert - da ich bei der Bestellung wenig 'Optisches' zu _semipermeable green glaze _hatte_, _hier ein paar Details zum Rahmen evtl. hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen zur Kaufentscheidung...
> 
> 
> ...



Wofür sind eigentlich die 5 Gewindebohrungen?


----------



## 19chris84 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte ja auf rohloff getippt. Ausfallenden sprechen aber dagegen


----------



## MLK-LAW (4. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auf rohloff getippt. Ausfallenden sprechen aber dagegen


Also, mit der Rohloff hat das ganz sicher nix zu tun. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## 19chris84 (4. Januar 2016)

ich denk dann wird es fertigungsbedingt sein. das yoke wird ja innen ausgefräst.


----------



## ceo (4. Januar 2016)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Also, mit der Rohloff hat das ganz sicher nix zu tun. Andere Vorschläge?


evtl. ist die befestigung für ein anti chainsuck device oder zugführungshalterclipteile


----------



## MLK-LAW (4. Januar 2016)

Herstellungsbedingt passt auch nicht für mich - dann müssten ja zumindest auch beim oberen Gegenstück die gleichen Gewinde sein (ganz zu schweigen von all den anderen Frästeilen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (4. Januar 2016)

Klar fürs Trittbrett anzuschrauben 
Vielleicht für ein  Schutzblech?


----------



## kraftl (5. Januar 2016)

Hi, da werden im Falle von Rohloff (links) oder 'non-TB' (rechts) die folgenden Zugführungen angeschraubt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da der Schaltzug beim TB innerhalb des Kettenstrebenschutzes läuft, bleiben die Löcher hier unbenutzt.

Beste Grüße,

Kraftl


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

So .... Weiter geht's. Mein LRS kommt und das Procore usw..... Leitungen werden noch angepasst. Die Enve stütze ist nur übergangsweise drinnen bis ich eine für mich gute variostütze bekomm.


----------



## MLK-LAW (6. Januar 2016)

Ich find's ja etwas befremdlich, dass Nicolai auch bei den Gates-Varianten einen Kettenstrebenschutz verbaut - oder hast du das so bestellt?


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Ne des war so. Allerdings wurde aber extra gekauft. Somit wusste N nicht das ich Riemen fahre. Ob man den Schutz bei ner Kette braucht bezweifel ich aber auch.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Januar 2016)

Genauso überflüssig find ich das Ausfallende bei Pinion...


----------



## Holland (6. Januar 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Genauso überflüssig find ich das Ausfallende bei Pinion...



Ist es. Aber man bringt es auch nicht über das Herz, das Loch einfach abzusägen... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Januar 2016)

Man könnte eine Blume reinstecken...

Ja, witzig, dass da ein Schaltauge dran ist. Jetzt, wo ihr`s sagt..
Den Kettenstebenschutz finde ich garnicht schlimm. Ist für mich irgendwie Nicolai - Style.
Gruß Kaffeeklicker


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Januar 2016)

Da kann man doch noch eine 11-fach Schaltung draunschrauben und sich dann über rechnerisch 198 Gänge freuen. Geht natürlich nur mit Kette.


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2016)

raw, rawer am rawesten 

Argon CX L.
















net mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Januar 2016)

Obergeil!


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2016)

finde ich auch.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Januar 2016)

Das CX aus dem Katalog finde ich auch Klasse..
Aber dieses hier ist


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Januar 2016)

Mein Traum....


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Januar 2016)

Ja, so ein Crosser fehlt mir noch.
Momentan hätte ich aber eher gern einen Tune LRS für mein Helius. Ist gerade im Sale..
Da mein Ehestreit  wegen Kauf meines Nicolai aber erst 1,3 Jahre her ist und die Felgen sich stark unterscheiden würden (aktuell weiß, dort schwarz),....


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2016)

Heut hab ich die Kiste zusammengeklobbt 

8,4Kg. Geändert werden noch Pedale (Reset Pedal 4) Schaltung (Acros Age 11 Fach) Sattel (Tune Re4mer).








Der Stuhl 




Anti Pegida Statement


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Januar 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Ist es. Aber man bringt es auch nicht über das Herz, das Loch einfach abzusägen...
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Für mein Helius AM Pinion gab es da ein Ersatzteil ohne Schaltauge.


----------



## Midgetman (29. Januar 2016)

Mit Rennlenker und Clickies perfekt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Januar 2016)

@guru39
RICHTIG SCHÖN GEMACHT! Tolle Arbeit!
Was ist denn das für `ne Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39
> RICHTIG SCHÖN GEMACHT! Tolle Arbeit!
> Was ist denn das für `ne Gabel?



Danke! Was das für ne Gabel ist weiß ich nicht, hat der Kunde angeschleppt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Januar 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke! Was das für ne Gabel ist weiß ich nicht, hat der Kunde angeschleppt



Die sieht auch top aus..


----------



## der-gute (2. Februar 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39
> RICHTIG SCHÖN GEMACHT! Tolle Arbeit!
> Was ist denn das für `ne Gabel?



TRP: http://www.crossladen.de/Teile/Gabeln/Cyclocross/TRP-TaperedVollcarbon-Disc-only-Gabel/


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. Februar 2016)

@der-gute
Ahh, danke!
Die ist ja relativ günstig... Leider keine Gewichtsangabe!


----------



## chevioso (2. Februar 2016)

Argon AM
Größe L
BJ 2014
Farbe: Azurblau matt







Ich fahre das Argon seit September 2014.

Anfangs hatte ich leider n bisschen bitteren Beigeschmack..
Ich brauche nen recht langen Abstand zwischen Sattel und Pedal
wegen meiner relativ langen Schrittlänge von 92 cm und der Angewohnheit
recht weit vorne mit dem äußeren Fußballen zu treten, was zusätzlich Höhe bedeutet.
Die optimale Sattelhöhe konnte ich mit dem Argon AM
wegen dem kurzem Sitzrohr nicht erreichen.
Das Ergebnis waren Knieschmerzen..
Die habe ich erst nach dem Kauf gemerkt. =/
Während den ausführlichen Testfahrten vor Kauf schien alles wunderbar,
weil ich keine langen Anstiege gefahren bin.

So wollte ich notgedrungen erstmal den Rahmen verkaufen
und 1:1 den gleichen Rahmen + Sitzrohrgusset nochmal kaufen.
Glücklicherweise bin ich rechtzeitig darauf gekommen,
dass die RS Reverb länger als meine derzeitige Sattelstütze ist und
weg waren die Knieschmerzen! Bin jetzt ca 1/1,5cm höher als davor.

Seit dem mache ich alles mit dem Argon..
Täglich zur Arbeit, pi mal Daumen 5 x 50-80km Touren pro Monat
und im Prinzip laufe ich soso äußerst ungerne.
Solange ich es nicht länger abschließen muss ist es immer dabei.

Das Argon AM ist ein brachialer Rahmen, den kann ich her nehmen wie ich will,
da mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken.
Die Kraft, die ich in die Pedale heize landet kompromisslos  im Untergrund unter mir.
Das hab ich so davor noch nicht erlebt.
Bergab ist es m.E.n. gefährlich. Es vermittelt einfach zu viel Sicherheit.
Da schieße ich manchmal übers Ziel hinaus
und verspreche mir selbst heimlich in Zukunft doch wieder bissl mehr zu bremsen.

Mit meinen 1,83m fahre ich die Reverb 0,5cm unter Maximalauszug,
nen 80mm Vorbau (Lenker hat Winkel von 8° mir entgegenkommend) , nen 76cm breiten Lenker
und nen kleinen Spacerturm unterm Vorbau um die Sattelhöhe auszugleichen.

Meine 80km Touren führt mich das Argon komfortabel ohne Taubheit wo auch immer ans Ziel.

Die 1x11 Gänge reichen gut aus. Nach oben hin fehlt es aber ab und an mal.
Is subjektiv.. aber ich brauche den Mehrspeed im Prinzip nur dort,
wo man  wegen dem Gelände soso nicht mehr treten könnte ^^
In der Stadt auf Asphalt fahre ich keine Rennen und würde deshalb sofort wieder zur 1x11 Lösung greifen 

Bergauf komme ich hier in Stuggi, wo es ja gut Aufstiege gibt, überall ohne Probleme hoch.
Ganz steile Stellen liege ich allerdings im Bike um vorne abheben zu vermeiden (160 Pike).

Es ist mein Babe und persönliche eierlegende Wollmilchsau
mit der ich in der Stadt Treppen hoch und runter fahre, Drops bis ca 1m nehme,
mit meiner Freundin ne gemütlich Tour cruise,
mit Beleuchtung easy in die Arbeit komme und es auf Trials flowen lassen kann.


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Februar 2016)

Perfekt... Und ein netter Sattel dazu.

Sollte ich jemals meinen FR aufgeben, dann sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (4. Februar 2016)

92cm Schrittlänge bei 1,83 ist ne Hausnummer. Wow. Das Bike find ich sehr geil. Ist dir der Vorbau dann nicht zu lang? Müsstest ja einen entsprechend kurzen Oberkörper im Verhältnis haben?!


----------



## chevioso (4. Februar 2016)

@kloetenkoem:
Probier den Sattel zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt aus. Find ihn sehr gelungen.
Wie Haltbar er ist wird sich zeigen. Hab von dem Modell schon recht abgeratzte gesehen
und so lange gibt es ihn noch nicht. Ich pflege bisher nichts an ihm ausser hin und wieder ne Schlammpackung und noch sieht er gut aus.

@franky-biking:
Nice Avatar 
Ich denk auch, dass 92cm bei 1,83 selten sind..?
Zu lang ist der Vorbau nicht. Sitze sportlich.
Der Ablauf war so:
1. 60mm Vorbau + Lenker ohne Krümmung (flat). War von der Länge her gut.
2. Lenker ohne Krümmung  gegen Lenker mit Krümmung getauscht, weil vom Gefühl her richtiger.
3. Bike fühlt sich zu kurz an.
4. 60mm Vorbau durch 80mm Vorbau ersetzt.
Hätte es auch nicht gedacht, da das AM an sich schon "länger" ist. Gefühl schlägt Logik oder so.


----------



## franky-biking (5. Februar 2016)

[QUOTE Gefühl schlägt Logik oder so.[/QUOTE]

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Find den Umgang mit dem Bike ganz cool. War damals ein Pflegefanatiker, bis ich mein Argon FR bekommen hab. Bei dem bike mache ich seit 8 Jahren nur noch das Nötigste. Und es läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## nicbmxtb (7. Februar 2016)

Hi  hier mal mein Argon AM, ist noch nicht ganz der finale Aufbau


----------



## chevioso (8. Februar 2016)

Schönes Bike! Is das XL oder Custom?

Sind auf dem Rahmen Decals aufgeklebt?
Ich sehe da am Oberrohr ein gerade so erkennbares N.


----------



## nicbmxtb (8. Februar 2016)

Ist normal L und dort war ein Decal, deswegen ist das Eloxal da etwas dunkler.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Februar 2016)

@nicbmxtb
Schickes Argon!
Was ist das denn für eine Gabel?


----------



## nicbmxtb (8. Februar 2016)

Eine Intend SC 160


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heut hab ich die Kiste zusammengeklobbt
> 
> 8,4Kg. Geändert werden noch Pedale (Reset Pedal 4) Schaltung (Acros Age 11 Fach) Sattel (Tune Re4mer).
> 
> ...


Sehr schick  Passt das mit dem montierten Lenker? Ist es nicht zu kurz?  I.d.R sind doch die CX Räder auch auf einen Rennlenker ausgelegt? (Nur Frage, keine Kritik, Denke nur selbst über ein CX nach  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2016)

Meine Mädchen für alles (ArgonFR) im Süden


----------



## kraftl (9. Februar 2016)

Hi! So, Kiste ist fertich - Argon TB XL semipermeable green (schaut auf dem Foto eher Chemical aus), Fox Float 120 CTD, DT-Swiss 240, NoTubes Arch Ex, Schwalbe Rocket Ron, komplett XT 1x11, vorne AbsoluteBlack oval 32, hinten 11-42, Anbauteile Syntace, Selle Italia SLR KC






















Funktioniert wie gewünscht 

Beste Grüße,

Kraftl


----------



## franky-biking (9. Februar 2016)

Geil, das könnte auch gerne meins sein. Wie gross bist du? Und vor allem wieviel wiegt das bike?


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2016)

@kraftl
Was hastn da fürn Innenlager reingezimmert...gibt das nicht ne ungünstige Kettenlinie weiter raus? Sieht breiter aus als normal..

Sehr geiles Bike übrigens


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Was hastn da fürn Innenlager reingezimmert...gibt das nicht ne ungünstige Kettenlinie weiter raus? Sieht breiter aus als normal..


Sieht mir nach einem normal breiten Shimano-Lager aus. Von 'ner Rennrad-Kurbel.


----------



## Surtre (10. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem normal breiten Shimano-Lager aus. Von 'ner Rennrad-Kurbel.


Wobei die RR-Lager in Summe 2mm breiter sind als die MTB-Lager (ITA-Kompatibilität). Dass es so breit wirkt, liegt auch an dem kleinen Außendurchmesser der neueren Shimnao-HTII-Lager:





  (obiges RR-Lager)


----------



## kraftl (10. Februar 2016)

Hi! Ich selbst bin 192cm groß - Radl muss ich noch wiegen (gehe aber rein rechnerisch von 11,4-11,6kg aus). Der bisherigen Innenlager-Analyse stimme ich voll und ganz zu - es ist ein Road-Innenlager, mit dem geringeren Außendurchmesser, was es etwas breiter wirken lässt. Sicherlich wäre der "1mm weniger" aber bisserl besser für die Kettenlinie - rein optisch (von Oben betrachtet) schaut das aber ganz fein aus. Gruß, Kraftl


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. Februar 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hi! So, Kiste ist fertich - Argon TB XL...., Anbauteile Syntace, ....
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> 
> Kraftl



Gefällt mir, bis auf das ich mir wohl ne neue Stütze suchen muss. Wie lang ist deine P6?


----------



## tommi101 (10. Februar 2016)

Falls noch jemand ne günstige  neuwertige P6 (31,6/400mm) in Alu braucht, bitte PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (19. Februar 2016)

Hi Jungs, meins steht zu Verkauf weil der Arzt gesagt hat mir fehlen Vitamine und ein Geometron 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/735594-nicolai-argon-am-grosse-l-27-5-650b


----------



## chevioso (19. Februar 2016)

@JohVir soll es ein Geometron Hardtail werden?


----------



## JohVir (19. Februar 2016)

Ne wird ein fully (warte auf Steinigung)


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> .... (warte auf Steinigung)



Kannste haben


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. Februar 2016)




----------



## Midgetman (20. Februar 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir - fast wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (15. März 2016)

Habe fertig:





Geht geil...


----------



## Marlboro (15. März 2016)

Gleich und Gleich...


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2016)

Eine Frage an die Argon CX Fahrer hier: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, hinten Schutzblech zu montieren (Bohrungen in den Yokes)? Da der Kinderanhänger gezogen werden müsste, ist das (leider) erforderlich....Ich meine, ich hätte mal ein Bild von einem 'Reise-CX' gesehen, das sah aber gebastelt aus....Danke!


----------



## Midgetman (30. April 2016)

Argon TR mit CX Geo?


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2016)

Müsst ich mal nachdenken, aber die 700 Eur Aufpreis für Custom-Geo, die ich dafür befürchte...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. April 2016)

Und selbst ein Gewinde schneiden? Sollte genug Material zu Verfügung stehen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2016)

pfalz schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Argon CX Fahrer hier: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, hinten Schutzblech zu montieren (Bohrungen in den Yokes)? Da der Kinderanhänger gezogen werden müsste, ist das (leider) erforderlich....Ich meine, ich hätte mal ein Bild von einem 'Reise-CX' gesehen, das sah aber gebastelt aus....Danke!



Schau mal im Sitzstrebenyoke Richtung Sitzrohr nach. Wenn da Gewinde drin sind gibt's da was von N. Im meiner Galerie habe
ich sogar Bilder davon, glaube ich. Würde es dir ja gerne raussuchen....hab aber dieses WE was anderes vor 

Edit: Hab grade, doch mal, geschaut.

So sieht das aus. Für Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche.


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2016)

schau ich mal nach... Würde dann sowieso mal bei Dir vorbeischauen...


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2016)

hmmm, an diesem CX siehts anders aus...





Muss ich doch mal durchbimmeln, oder ich komm vorbei...

Edith sagt: wenn man es mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden bestellt, dann sollte es passen:


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2016)

pfalz schrieb:


> Edith sagt: wenn man es mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden bestellt, dann sollte es passen:



Dainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. Juni 2016)

WOW! Richtig schön!


----------



## BillMeyer (17. Juni 2016)

neu in meinem Stall:


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Juli 2016)

pfalz schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Argon CX Fahrer hier: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, hinten Schutzblech zu montieren (Bohrungen in den Yokes)? Da der Kinderanhänger gezogen werden müsste, ist das (leider) erforderlich....Ich meine, ich hätte mal ein Bild von einem 'Reise-CX' gesehen, das sah aber gebastelt aus....Danke!


Hallo,

Bei den festen Ausfallenden gibt es wohl auch Gewinde für Gepäckträger und/oder Schutzbleche. Siehe Bild.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## svennox (4. Juli 2016)

....das grün von nicolai....ist natürlich bekannt....
aber trotzdem ..sowas von... schöööön ......wow!..Einfach der Hammer


----------



## Haukejunior (4. Juli 2016)

Leider nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2016)

Argon AM Pi Massrahmen


----------



## Daimonion (8. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Argon AM Pi Massrahmen



Jugendrad?

Oder Dirtbike?


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2016)

Kleine Frau


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Juli 2016)

Größe unter 1,65?
Kannst Du mir mal Eckdaten und Kostenpunkt per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja unter 165cm.

Die Preise sind ja kein Staatsgeheimnis Argon AM Pinion 3149€ + 730€ Massrahmen Zuschlag.

Ist übrigens ein 26".


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Juli 2016)

Wollte der Galerie so trockener Materie ersparen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Juli 2016)

Warum? Ist doch interessant!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Argon AM Pi Massrahmen


 




KL: 161 cm
SL: 74 cm
KM: 47 kg

Deswegen so mini.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Juli 2016)

Also, ich meine nicht, dass mir die Maße ausdrücklich gefallen oder nicht gefallen, mit dem."gefällt mir Klick". Nicht dass das fehlinterpretiert wird! Sondern dass du so'n cooles Bike kriegst. Du Fallobst
Wenn's fertig ist: viel Spaß


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2016)

Ist alles ok und danke.
Spass werde ich auf alle Fälle damit haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (10. Juli 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hi! So, Kiste ist fertich - Argon TB XL semipermeable green (schaut auf dem Foto eher Chemical aus), Fox Float 120 CTD, DT-Swiss 240, NoTubes Arch Ex, Schwalbe Rocket Ron, komplett XT 1x11, vorne AbsoluteBlack oval 32, hinten 11-42, Anbauteile Syntace, Selle Italia SLR KC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..nice! ..auch das GRÜN..


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kleine Frau



... für eine ganz große Frau ... 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> KL: 161 cm
> SL: 74 cm
> KM: 47 kg
> 
> Deswegen so mini.



Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## xeont2k (14. Juli 2016)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Juli 2016)

Dezent schrill 
Bis auf die Wäscheleinen


----------



## xeont2k (14. Juli 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Dezent schrill
> Bis auf die Wäscheleinen


Ich habe es zum Album dazugeschrieben, die Leitungen sind absichtlich so lang, ich bin noch nicht sicher ob das Rad so bleiben wird und wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## airri.de (14. Juli 2016)

Moin, 
mein Argon TB Rahmen in M sucht einen neuen Besitzer. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... für eine ganz große Frau ...
> 
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ...






Die Spannung hat ein Ende.

Für die kleine große Frau


----------



## Holland (14. Juli 2016)

Was sind denn das für fancy Plastespacer?

gruss
Holland.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2016)

Die sind von BBB. Gibt's bei Sport Import.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (14. Juli 2016)

*Sabber* Sehr geiles Argon!


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Spannung hat ein Ende.
> 
> Für die kleine große Frau




Wow, das ist ja 'mal wieder ein geiles Ding ...   
@Chaotenkind: Immer schee gemütlich ...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Juli 2016)

@guru39  und @Chaotenkind 
Das Argon ist RICHTIG SCHÖN! Toller Aufbau. Schreib mal bitte was zu den BFO H2O, wenn du sie paar mal gefahren hast - sind die ersten, die ich verbaut sehe.
Happy Trails
Maik


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Juli 2016)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Argon TB Rahmen in M sucht einen neuen Besitzer. Bei Interesse bitte PN.
> Anhang anzeigen 511386



Was wiegt denn dein Bike so wie es da abgebildet ist?


----------



## airri.de (15. Juli 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn dein Bike so wie es da abgebildet ist?


So 12 kg


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39  und @Chaotenkind
> Das Argon ist RICHTIG SCHÖN! Toller Aufbau. Schreib mal bitte was zu den BFO H2O, wenn du sie paar mal gefahren hast - sind die ersten, die ich verbaut sehe.
> Happy Trails
> Maik


 
Mache ich. Ausgiebige Probefahrt ist am Sonntag geplant, Wetter vorausgesetzt.
Werde es morgen abholen, habe eben noch eine Überwurfmutter und ein Hebelchen für die KS, welche ich noch von nem Austausch da hatte, abgebeizt. Ich hoffe, dass Guru sie mir morgen tauscht, denn ich denke, raw passt besser als rot. Sind halt ein paar Jahre alt, aber wenn KS da nix dran geändert hat, sollte es funktionieren. Ist mir leider erst gestern eingefallen, dass ich die Brocken noch irgendwo habe, sonst hätte ich sie vorher hingebracht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39  und @Chaotenkind
> Das Argon ist RICHTIG SCHÖN! Toller Aufbau. Schreib mal bitte was zu den BFO H2O, wenn du sie paar mal gefahren hast - sind die ersten, die ich verbaut sehe.
> Happy Trails
> Maik


 
So, finaler Zustand vor der Jungfernfahrt (hinterher war es genauso, nur etwas schmutziger):



 

 
Fazit: fährt sich geil. Jederzeit kontrolliert und absolut gutmütig, auch auf den Steilstücken mit den obligatorischen ausgewaschenen Wurzelabsätzen. Hatte nicht das Gefühl, auf nem Hardtail zu sitzen.

Zur Bremse (bitte vor dem Hintergrund meiner mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft von 47 kg (ok, fahrfertig mit Klamotten, Tagesrucksack incl. Trinkblase und halbem Hausstand, ca. 53 kg) betrachten): Handkräfte minimal, Bremswirkung brachial, aber gut dosierbar. Habe, entgegen Gurus Rat, die Bremse nicht vorher, sondern auf den Trails eingebremst. Da ich abwärts, wo immer es dabei möglich ist, eh mitpedalieren muss um auf ordentliches Tempo zu kommen, dachte ich, das ich das schon darf. Notfalls hätte ich das pedalieren eingestellt, da komme ich dann fast von alleine zum stehen. Auch bergab. Auch wenn ich gesundheitsbedingt das letzte mal vor mehr als einem Jahr wirklich technisch gefahren bin, habe ich es geschafft den meisten meiner Mitfahrer heute nur noch mein Hinterrad zu zeigen. Und die waren vollgefedert unterwegs. So liebe ich das.

Und nochmals danke an @guru39 für den tollen Aufbau und die Geduld.


----------



## pillehille (24. Juli 2016)

mein Argon






die 24h am Ring können kommen


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2016)

pillehille schrieb:


> die 24h am Ring können kommen



Da bin ich auch. Aber mein Argon fährt nur das 6 Runden Jedermann-Rennen auf der Nordschleife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2016)

Dein Argon hat auch deutlich schmalere Reifen...


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2016)

Und wird ganz schnell durch Fuchsröhre laufen .

Letzte Woche war es auch schon 3 x auf den Mt. Ventoux.


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2016)

Ich war letzte Woche drei Mal auf dem Klo im Dachgeschoss.


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2016)

Da zieht der Dust besser ab....


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39Schreib mal bitte was zu den BFO H2O, wenn du sie paar mal gefahren hast - sind die ersten, die ich verbaut sehe.
> Happy Trails
> Maik


 
So, die Bremsen sind "eingebremst". Habe heute extra mal ne mehrere Kilometer lange (langweilige) Abfahrt eingebaut und etwas "rumgespielt".

Sehr gut dosierbar, gleichmäßig ansteigende Bremswirkung, je weiter man "zumacht". Top Verzögerung. Geringe Handkräfte (das war mir wichtig), auch bei längerem starken abbremsen. Mit meinen italienischen Zicken bzw. der Elixier hätte ich zwischendurch ne Pause machen müssen, da mir ansonsten die Unterarme geplatzt wären.
Wenn es so bleibt, werde ich nach Riva wohl über einen Bremsentausch am Helius nachdenken müssen.


----------



## kloetenkoem (15. August 2016)

pillehille schrieb:


> mein Argon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kranker Shit;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_basti (15. August 2016)

Mein Argon TB das beste Rad was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin und da ich kein anderes mehr will wird es auch immer das beste bleiben


----------



## kloetenkoem (17. August 2016)

da_basti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520358
> Mein Argon TB das beste Rad was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin und da ich kein anderes mehr will wird es auch immer das beste bleiben



Schlimm, du bist doch noch sooo jung! 

Zieh mal Super Motos oder Big Apples in 2.35 auf


----------



## da_basti (19. August 2016)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Schlimm, du bist doch noch sooo jung!
> 
> Zieh mal Super Motos oder Big Apples in 2.35 auf



Das geht nicht ist ein 29er und die Reifen sind super. 
Naja Vieleicht gibts irgendwann mal ein anderes Argon. Oder ein anderes Nicolai


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. August 2016)

da_basti schrieb:


> Das geht nicht ist ein 29er und die Reifen sind super.
> Naja Vieleicht gibts irgendwann mal ein anderes Argon. Oder ein anderes Nicolai



und wie das geht:





Es ist für mich auf jeden Fall das vielseitigste Argon und ich will auch kein anderes mehr fahren (bis auf das Road, natürlich).

Andere Nicolais kann man durchaus neben einem Argon haben.


----------



## mhubig (20. August 2016)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> und wie das geht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm sehr interessant! Tolles Bike ... das sind jetzt aber schon 27,5" Zoll Felgen, oder?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. August 2016)

Ich verstehe den Sinn dieser Reifenwahl im Kontext zum Rest des Bikes nicht.

Edit: Hab in der Galerie gesehen, daß es auch eine artgerechte Bereifung gibt


----------



## kloetenkoem (22. August 2016)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hmm sehr interessant! Tolles Bike ... das sind jetzt aber schon 27,5" Zoll Felgen, oder?


Nö, DT Swiss XM 481 in 29.


----------



## kloetenkoem (22. August 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn dieser Reifenwahl im Kontext zum Rest des Bikes nicht.
> 
> Edit: Hab in der Galerie gesehen, daß es auch eine artgerechte Bereifung gibt




Gerade die TrailKings machen richtig Spaß - halt nicht auf Straße. Ich zieh für den Busch um.


----------



## stylehead (24. August 2016)

Argon GLF. G-Shit!













Paar Details:

































Partliste:

Argon GLF Large
Fox 34 Factory Fit4 Boost 160mm + Kabolt Wide
Reset Flatstack A4
Renthal Apex 50mm
Renthal Fatbar Carbon
Renthal LockOn Kevlar
Fox Transfer Factory 150mm + 1X Remote
Straitline Collar
WTB Devo Ti
DT Swiss 240s Boost xD
DT Swiss XM551
Schwalbe Procore
Schwalbe NobbyNic TrailStar/PaceStar 2.8
SRAM XX1 Gedöns mit 28t Kettenblatt
Reset GXPLite MTB
Time ATAC MX12 Ti
SRAM Guide Ultimate + 20S Ti Adapter
SRAM CenterlineX


----------



## brigdompteur (25. August 2016)

Schaut super aus, ob hinten wohl ein 29 passt?Platz schein ja zu sein.
Kleiner Fahrbericht wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (25. August 2016)

Sehr nice. Leider gibts keine 29er Version. Das ärgert mich voll


----------



## stylehead (25. August 2016)

Vielen Dank!

Um wieviel ist der Durchmesser von so einem 29er Laufrad mit vernünftiger Bereifung denn größer als 27.5+? Der Gabel nach zu urteilen muss sich das irgendwo im Bereich bis 40mm abspielen und das würde hinten dann knapp reinpassen.

Fahrbericht gibts am Wochenende, wenn Zeit zum Schreiben und ausgiebigen Fahrradfahren.


----------



## brigdompteur (25. August 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal kurz gemessen, also der radius eines 29 Nobby Nic in 2.35 wäre 37,5-38cm, wäre nett wenn du vielleicht mal den Zollstock von mitte Achse bis zum Sattelrohr dranhalten würdest um zu sehen ob es passt. 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2016)

27.5+ ist doch quasi 29"


----------



## mhubig (26. August 2016)

Laut N passt 29", dadurch kommt aber das Tretlager etwas höher ... wird deshalb nicht empfohlen.


----------



## brigdompteur (26. August 2016)

Ich denke das Tretlager kommt dann cirka 1cm höher, der Durchmesser eines 29er ist so um die 2cm größer.
Wie hoch steht denn das Lager mit der 27,5 + Bereifung?wäre schön wenn das mal jemand messen könnte.
Ansonsten schau ich mir das nächstes WE mal live an.


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2016)

2cm von 27.5x3.0 zu 29x2.3 halte ich für ein Gerücht...


----------



## stylehead (26. August 2016)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal kurz gemessen, also der radius eines 29 Nobby Nic in 2.35 wäre 37,5-38cm, wäre nett wenn du vielleicht mal den Zollstock von mitte Achse bis zum Sattelrohr dranhalten würdest um zu sehen ob es passt.
> Danke und Gruß



Sitzrohr ist hier kein Problem, da ist genug Platz. Das limitierende Bauteil ist das untere Yoke.

Ich hab das eben mal gemessen. Mit längstem Radstand sind da bei meinem Setup jetzt noch ca. 25mm Platz. Bei dem von dir angegebenem Radius wird das verflucht knapp!
Innenlager hängt ziemlich genau auf 330mm. BB Drop ist mit 37mm angegeben.


----------



## brigdompteur (26. August 2016)

@der-gute, ich bin mal vom 27,5×2.8 ausgegangen.
@stylehead, vielen Dank fürs messen, dass scheint wirklich knapp zu sein und eine Tretlagerhöhe von mehr als 330mm muß ich nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. August 2016)

Wobei das Yoke bisher doch eher ein Problem für kleinere Räder war...27.5 ging nicht ins 29" Yoke weil der Reifen dann nicht in der breitesten Stelle drehte.


----------



## stylehead (27. August 2016)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, ich muss die Kettenstreben auch kürzer fahren als auf den Bildern oben. Läuft zwar schleiffrei, am oberen Yoke waren links wie rechtsaber nur 1-2mm Platz.


----------



## Speedster (28. August 2016)

Mein Oldie, als er noch ganz frisch war ...


----------



## Synapse (29. August 2016)

Ganz tolles Argon! Wäre für mich ein absolut verdientes BIKE DER WOCHE !

Magst du erzählen wie es zu dem Aufbau gekommen ist? 
Bist du selbst bei Nicolai gewesen und hast dich vermessen lassen, oder hast du das alles über die Wurzelpassage geregelt? 

Hast du vielleicht noch eine Geometrie-Zeichnung vom Rahmen? 

Liebe Grüße, 
Synapse





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, finaler Zustand vor der Jungfernfahrt (hinterher war es genauso, nur etwas schmutziger):
> Anhang anzeigen 512211 Anhang anzeigen 512212
> Fazit: fährt sich geil. Jederzeit kontrolliert und absolut gutmütig, auch auf den Steilstücken mit den obligatorischen ausgewaschenen Wurzelabsätzen. Hatte nicht das Gefühl, auf nem Hardtail zu sitzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. August 2016)

Synapse schrieb:


> Ganz tolles Argon! Wäre für mich ein absolut verdientes BIKE DER WOCHE !
> 
> Magst du erzählen wie es zu dem Aufbau gekommen ist?
> Bist du selbst bei Nicolai gewesen und hast dich vermessen lassen, oder hast du das alles über die Wurzelpassage geregelt?
> ...


 
Das Lob hinsichtlich des Aufbaus gebührt dem Wurzelpuff bzw. Guru.
Ich will den Fred hier nicht zumüllen, daher hab ich mal ne Unterhaltung begonnen.


----------



## stylehead (1. September 2016)

Zwei kleinere Ergänzungen:





Beweisfoto, weils dem ein oder anderen Adlerauge ja aufgefallen ist.





Und Klean Kanteen mit Halter für kleinere Feierabendrunden ohne Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. September 2016)

Und die Flasche stößt nicht an's Sitzrohr, wenn es rauh wird?


----------



## stylehead (1. September 2016)

Das täuscht, da ist fast ein Zentimeter Platz.


----------



## mhubig (1. September 2016)

@stylehead ist das die standard Zugverlegung am Unterrohr oder hast Du das speziell so platzieren lassen das der Flaschenhalter passt?


----------



## stylehead (1. September 2016)

Von Haus aus sind auf dem Unterrohr nur zwei Zugführungen. Der Rahmen wurde ausdrücklich mit Option auf Flaschenhaltermontage bestellt (kostet keinen Aufpreis).


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

So, wenn ich schon mal Bilder machen sollen sie auch überall zu sehen sein.
Goodbye Nicolai, Goodbye Pinion


----------



## Synapse (1. September 2016)

Eine echte Schönheit, dein Argon Pinion!

Warum soll sie denn gehen?


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

Synapse schrieb:


> Eine echte Schönheit, dein Argon Pinion!
> 
> Warum soll sie denn gehen?


Hab ein fully und fahre damit lieber  ganz simpel. Hätte ich nicht die Wahl wäre hardtail voll ok, so bleibt es vollgefedert und ich brauch Platz


----------



## Synapse (1. September 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Hab ein fully und fahre damit lieber  ganz simpel. Hätte ich nicht die Wahl wäre hardtail voll ok, so bleibt es vollgefedert und ich brauch Platz



Ja, sorry - hatte es verspätet im Marktplatz gelesen...
Viel Glück beim Verkauf dieses sehr geilen Bikes!


----------



## Holland (6. September 2016)

Der wäre optisch durchaus eine Alternative. Ist allerdings flach.
Wenn ich das Ausgangsrad betrachte, dann liegt der Hebel für eine bequeme Sitzposition nicht in der Rahmenlänge, sondern in der Höhe des Lenkers. Das ist ein richtig grosser Rahmen für Gabeln, die kaum Federweg haben. Und der Fahrer ist anscheinend auch gross. Der Lenker muss nur höher, nicht nach hinten und ohne ein Vorbautürmchen.


----------



## zwops (8. September 2016)

Mein inzwischen anderthalb Jahre altes TB...ich kann mir nix Besseres für Haus- und schnelle Trailrunden vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (19. September 2016)

mac-recycling schrieb:


> und noch mal Argon CXAnhang anzeigen 426440



Was wiegt den der Spass in grün (bei welcher Rahmengrösse)?


----------



## isdochalbern (16. Oktober 2016)

Grüß Gott, Liebe Argon Fans.
Hier Mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Spassgerät. 
Befindet sich (immer noch) im Aufbau.
Updates folgen sobald es fertig ist. Kann aber noch dauern, da ein zu langer Riemen geliefert wurde...
Die Restlichen Teile sind großteils da und warten auf den Einbau.
Argon TB Pinion M
Grüße


----------



## dersteini (18. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal mein Argon AM 




 

Einzige Änderung die noch durchgeführt wird, ist eine andere Sattelstütze.


----------



## Daimonion (18. Oktober 2016)

isdochalbern schrieb:


> Updates folgen sobald es fertig ist. Kann aber noch dauern, da ein zu langer Riemen geliefert wurde...



Das erging mir vor einem Jahr mit meinem Argon AM in S genaus so: Ein 115 T-Riemen wurde mit dem Rahmen geliefert, gepaßt hat letztlich 111T.

Auf der Internetseite von Gates kann man die Riemenlänge im Zweifelsfall ausrechnen!


----------



## isdochalbern (19. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Info.
Aber ich bin davon ausgegangen dass bei einem Fahrrad das "serienmäßig" mit Gates Riemen geliefert wird die richtige Riemenlänge vom Hersteller berechnet wird.
Aber nun gut. Fehler passieren überall.
Nur ärgerlich dass ich extra aus der Schweiz angereist bin um mein fertiges Fahrrad abzuholen... Naja dann eben das nächste Mal...


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. November 2016)

Kack auf's Wetter


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. November 2016)

Ich habe gerade keine Böcke auf "much Matsch". Deshalb der Gewinner Klick. Mein AC steht frisch geputzt und mit geöltem Elox im Stall.
Happy Trails euch allen!


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. November 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade keine Böcke auf "much Matsch". Deshalb der Gewinner Klick. Mein AC steht frisch geputzt und mit geöltem Elox im Stall.
> Happy Trails euch allen!



Danke schön! Mir ist immer noch kalt...


----------



## MLK-LAW (30. November 2016)

hat schon wer versucht ans argon glf 29" Reifen zu schrauben? wenn's 27.5+ tauglich ist, dann müsst 29" doch auch gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. November 2016)

Just heute hatte ich nen ähnlichen Gedanken.

Wobei N ja max. 2.8 angibt, das is z.B. beim WTB Trailblazer nicht wirklich Plus.
Bin auf die Maxxis 2.8er gespannt...wobei ich vorne 29" fahren würde


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. Dezember 2016)

So,

Ich hab mir auch mal eins gegönnt.
Argon AM 26" TM 2017





Ich hoffe die beiden vertragen sich in meiner Werkstatt


----------



## tommi101 (28. Dezember 2016)

Gleich 2x die 200er Movelock abgegriffen? 
Ich hätte gerne wenigstens eine... 

Schickes Double..


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. Dezember 2016)

Danke!
Eine der Movelocs gehört nem Bekannten, der gerade wegen Krankheit ausfällt. Aber sie sind beide aus der ersten Serie und funktionieren einfach super! Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich die Zweite endlich bekomme!


----------



## brigdompteur (5. Februar 2017)

So,ich habe da mal was zusammen gesteckt,Argon GLF in M.




Das Teil macht mir ganz schön Freude,besonders Bergab kann man es echt laufen lassen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2017)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Ich hab mir auch mal eins gegönnt.
> Argon AM 26" TM 2017
> ...



War die Bohrung am Gusset serienmäßig oder selbst Hand angelegt?
Hab da keine Bohrung und die damit bescheidene Zugverlegung nervt mich ziemlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> War die Bohrung am Gusset serienmäßig oder selbst Hand angelegt?
> Hab da keine Bohrung und die damit bescheidene Zugverlegung nervt mich ziemlich


Seid wann hast Du ein QLF?


----------



## BillMeyer (10. Februar 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> War die Bohrung am Gusset serienmäßig oder selbst Hand angelegt?
> Hab da keine Bohrung und die damit bescheidene Zugverlegung nervt mich ziemlich



Der Zughalter am Gusset/Steuerrohr ist bei den neuen Modellen Standard. Hat mein G13 auch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2017)

Hab keines.
Nur ist das Steuerrohr am GLF nicht dicker als am normalen AM und die Gussets sind auch nicht groß anders.
Dann frag ich mal an, ob da ein Risiko besteht, wenn ich selbst aktiv werde.


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. Februar 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> War die Bohrung am Gusset serienmäßig oder selbst Hand angelegt?
> Hab da keine Bohrung und die damit bescheidene Zugverlegung nervt mich ziemlich


Das ist das Gusset von den neuen Argons/Gxy. Da ich nen Tailermade Argon AM 26" habe, war das ab Werk möglich!
Selbst würde ich an nem Gusset nicht unbedingt rumbohren.


----------



## kloetenkoem (12. Februar 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab keines.
> Nur ist das Steuerrohr am GLF nicht dicker als am normalen AM und die Gussets sind auch nicht groß anders.
> Dann frag ich mal an, ob da ein Risiko besteht, wenn ich selbst aktiv werde.


Hmmm, ich hab die Bohrung am TB und keine Position gefunden, in der ein Zughalter vorteilhafte Wirkung hätte. "Fixiere" mal einen vorbei laufenden Zug an der Stelle mit deinem Finger und schlage den Lenker rechts und links ein. Ich bin froh, wenn die Züge etwas mehr Platz zum "Entfalten" haben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2017)

Mir fiel später ein, daß am Nucleon eine Bohrung im Gusset ist.
Ich mache an der gleichen Stelle ein Gewinde rein, denke, da kann nichts falsch dran sein


----------



## stylehead (28. Februar 2017)

Bissl was hat sich getan:





Fox Kram ist weg, weil Mist. OpenMode Adjuster an der 34 hat aus der Box heraus nicht funktioniert, die Transfer war nach 4 Wochen undicht. Einfach nur ärgerlich für das Geld.
BOS ist billig zu haben und geht für das Geld supersahnig. Die 9point8 war zwar pricey, aber funktioniert dafür bis jetzt tadellos.

Plus war nicht so mein Ding, deswegen jetzt Flow EX MKIII und 2.5" Shorty/DHF.

28t war mit 650b+ schon viel zu klein, deswegen jetzt mit kleineren Rädern 34t und vorsichtshalber mit 77designz freesolo.


----------



## pillehille (26. März 2017)

zwei neue ARGON Tailor Race-Hardtails für meinen Kumpel und mich 

Ziel ist komplett < 9kg






Komplettbike-Bilder folgen wenn endlich alle Teile da sind


----------



## der-gute (26. März 2017)

Sehr sehr geil.

Aber bestimmt auch sehr sehr teuer.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (26. März 2017)

klingt sehr gut! habt ihr dünnere Rohre bekommen? Was wiegt der Rahmen nackt? was habt ihr ändern lassen?

ein Argon ist noch immer mein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (27. März 2017)

..ohhjaaa sehr lecker.. freue mich schon auf weitere Bike-Bilder


----------



## airri.de (29. März 2017)

Moin Moin,

auf die Umsetzung bin ich wirklich gespannt. Mein Ziel war vorn eine 10 bei meinem Argon TB. Die habe ich aber nur erreicht durch eine Carbon Starrgabel und SSP. Ich habe fette 2.6 Pfuschen drauf und liege immer noch bei 10,8 kg.

Weniger als 9 kg wäre echt Mega Geil.




pillehille schrieb:


> zwei neue ARGON Tailor Race-Hardtails für meinen Kumpel und mich
> 
> Ziel ist komplett < 9kg
> 
> ...


----------



## pillehille (30. März 2017)

Die Rahmen sind für den Marathoneinsatz gedacht und folgen im gewissen Maße dem Geometron Konzept.

Für meine Größe 185cm hat das Bike folgende Maße (aufgebaut wird mit 50er Vorbau)

Reach von 480mm

Oberrohr 650mm

Radstand 1205mm

Lenkwinkel 68°

445mm Kettenstrebe

Aufgebaut wird das Bike mit Lauf Gabel um an das gewünschte Komplettgewicht zu kommen. Sollte das Bike bergab zu potent für die Gabel sein, wird die ggf noch gegen eine steifere getauscht.

Ziel war ein kletterfähigeres Laufruhigeres Rad zu bekommen. Für enge Kurven ist das Bike vllt etwas sperrig, wobei man mit Fahrtechnik viel ausgleichen kann und wann ich das letzte mal beim Marathon das Hinterrad versetzen musste fällt mir gerade auch nicht ein.

Das Gewicht liegt bei 1850gr - nicht Carbon Niveau, dafür aber haltbar, passend für meine Körpermaße und sehr schick 


Leider warte ich noch auf LRS und Vorbau, dann geht’s weiter mit den aufbauten

PS: Werbung in eigener Sache - der Vorgängerrahmen steht jetzt im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf

UPDATE - Bike 1 ist fast fertig

von dem finalen Aufbau gibts dann auch bessere Bilder


----------



## patrick_ (20. April 2017)




----------



## Helius-FR (22. April 2017)

pillehille schrieb:


>



Is ja immer Geschmacksache aber ich finde diese Gabel versaut jeden noch so Geilen Rahmen.


----------



## Haukejunior (30. April 2017)

Ich finde die Gabel Weltraum


----------



## pillehille (30. April 2017)

man liebt sie oder hasst sie...

Übrigens kleines Update zum Projekt:
Tune hat die Lieferzeit des grünen LRS & Vorbaus um weitere 4-6 Wochen verschoben, daher werde ich mich jetzt mal nach alternativen umschauen. Andere Hersteller haben ja auch schöne Produkte...


----------



## HaegarHH (1. Mai 2017)

Irgendwann im Februar hat dem Bikemarkt sei Dank, dieses Schnuckelchen den Weg zu mir gefunden  … nach einer etwas abenteuerlichen Abholung  habe ich mir selbst erstmal Fahrverbot auferlegt 

Na ja, den 23.04. gut überstanden  und somit dann heute die ersten 50km wirklich unterwegs gewesen. Ich hoffe, dass reicht dann aus, um hier wirklich *MEINS* zu sagen.


----------



## Tallbear (13. Mai 2017)

Ich finde, auch dieses Titan-Argon hat´s hierher verdient. Ist zwar nicht meins, könnte mich aber sehr schnell damit anfreunden ;-) ...richtig zum Knattern!

 
Nicht schwer zu erkennen ein GLF Pi, nochmals länger und flacher als Serie:
Reach 520mm
HTA 62°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (14. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube gerne, dass das super fährt, aber mit der Optik könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. Sieht irgendwie aus, als hätte einer das an Rohren zusammengeschweißt, was noch so über war. Naja, ist wohl alles nur wieder Gewohnheit ;-)


----------



## brigdompteur (14. Mai 2017)

An die länge gewöhnt sich das Auge sehr schnell und alle anderen Bikes schauen dann irgendwie zu kurz aus.


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Mai 2017)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> An die länge gewöhnt sich das Auge sehr schnell und alle anderen Bikes schauen dann irgendwie zu kurz aus.



Dann kommt das nicht nur mir so vor.


----------



## pillehille (15. Mai 2017)

So Kiste ist fertig und schon eingesaut.
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 8,8kg ohne Pedalen.
Fährt bergauf wie bergab wie auf Schienen, merkliche Verbesserung zu meinem alten RoCC und allen anderen Racehardtails die ich vorher gefahren bin.

Wenn ich das Rad mal putzen sollte und eine vernünftige Kamera zur Hand habe gibt's ein Foto-Update


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Mai 2017)

Sieht mit der Lauf und dem Fender sehr interessant aus - schnell auf jeden Fall!


----------



## brigdompteur (15. Mai 2017)

@pillehille 
brauchst nicht putzen,ich schau es mir auch gerne eingesaut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOBADERE (7. Juni 2017)

Falls es hier Leser ohne ein Argon gibt, ich trenne mich von meinem Argon AM 

Zu haben jetzt im bikemarkt:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...50b-allmountain-enduro-freeride-hardtail-l-xl


----------



## Ritzibi (7. Juni 2017)

da_basti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520358
> Mein Argon TB das beste Rad was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin und da ich kein anderes mehr will wird es auch immer das beste bleiben


Und haste es immer noch?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2017)

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1509733]
	
[/URL]

Gestohlen Mittwoch 14.06 ca. 23:30 in Zürich nahe Rio Bar
Nicolai Argon 26"
Weiss
Shimano xt 2x10
Hope M4 Bremsen
Lenker Renthal
Vorbau Thompson
Sattelstütze Thompson
Sattel Brooks
Gabel. fox 32 "
Nabe Hope Pro II Evo
Felge DTSwiss ex 500/530
Komplett Weiss
Aufschrift Nicolai
Zusätzlich noch Extra Love.
Pedale. Twenty6 Predator

Hinweise an die Polizei Zürich

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1509733%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttps://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/qo/tq/qotqqou967kf/large_IMG_1606.JPG?0%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. Juni 2017)

@mzaskar Oh Mann! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du es wieder bekommst!
*Setze es noch in den Nicolai Diebstahl - Sammelthread!*


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Juli 2017)

Gibt es zufällig jemand, der sein Argon cx hergeben möchte, rahmengröße L.


----------



## Kurtchen (22. Juli 2017)

Argon AM hätte ich abzugeben...


----------



## Veggieknödel (28. Juli 2017)

@  Kärtchen: Rahmen Größe,  Preis? 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Kurtchen (11. August 2017)

@knödele hast ne PN


----------



## JohVir (19. Januar 2018)

Hi ich gebe mein Argon RoCC ab in L. Falls einer von euch ne 29“ Race Feile sucht


----------



## JenSIE103 (23. Januar 2018)

Gerade fertig geworden und wartet auf die Probefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (23. Januar 2018)

selbst gepulvert?


----------



## JenSIE103 (23. Januar 2018)

Nein, den Rahmen hab ich, so wie er ist, hier im Bikemarkt erstanden.

Ich überlege, ob ich die ganzen Aufkleber auf den Felgen entferne, das hätte was von Stealth-Look.
Was meint Ihr?

VG Jens


----------



## Holland (23. Januar 2018)

JenSIE103 schrieb:


> Nein, den Rahmen hab ich, so wie er ist, hier im Bikemarkt erstanden.
> 
> Ich überlege, ob ich die ganzen Aufkleber auf den Felgen entferne, das hätte was von Stealth-Look.
> Was meint Ihr?
> ...



Die Rahmenfarbe ist nur auf hoher See stealth...


----------



## JenSIE103 (23. Januar 2018)

...und nur bis Windstärke 1 wegen der weißen Schaumkronen...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (23. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich bin ich immer für blanke Laufräder, jedoch wäre mir dann dein Rad etwas zu trist.


----------



## chevioso (30. Januar 2018)

Schön den Rahmen wieder zu sehen.
Wie war die Probefahrt?

Ohne Aufkleber an den Felgen würde das Bike dann wohl irgendwie so aussehen


----------



## JenSIE103 (30. Januar 2018)

Gab noch keine Probefahrt :-(
ich konnte es noch nicht übers Herz bringen, das Rad einzusauen ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Januar 2018)

Da muss ein knalliges Decal drauf!


----------



## Holland (30. Januar 2018)

chevioso schrieb:


> Schön den Rahmen wieder zu sehen.
> Wie war die Probefahrt?
> 
> Ohne Aufkleber an den Felgen würde das Bike dann wohl irgendwie so aussehen



Bin eindeutig für Sticker entfernen. Auf den Rahem gehört aber noch Farbe. Big N in Neongelb wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (30. Januar 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> Big N in Neongelb wäre mein Vorschlag.


Lieber klassisch in weiss.
Gelb knallt zu sehr bei dem sonst eher unauffälligem blau-schwarz.


----------



## Daimonion (30. Januar 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Da muss ein knalliges Decal drauf!



... dezentes Understatement ist das Neue knallig! 



JenSIE103 schrieb:


> Gab noch keine Probefahrt :-(
> ich konnte es noch nicht übers Herz bringen, das Rad einzusauen ;-)



... dafür ist ein Nicolai aber da, nimm' Dir mal ein Beispiel an mir!


----------



## pillehille (8. Februar 2018)

ARGON CX - noch nicht der Finale Aufbau 
aber so kann man erstmal crossen


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Februar 2018)

Ist das der Rahmen von Claus?


----------



## dersteini (19. Februar 2018)

Falls jemand ein Rahmen sucht, meiner ist zu verkaufen!


----------



## svennox (1. März 2018)

@Daimonion .. echt gut  ..gefällt mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (4. März 2018)

Erstaunlich, welchen Grip Schnee doch hat...

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2245705]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2245706]
	
[/URL]


----------



## svennox (10. März 2018)

..schöne Bilder.. vor allem das erste


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. März 2018)

Danke!

Hier ist die Sommerversion:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2174672?in=set

;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (10. März 2018)

Mein Argon ist auch endlich fertig für die neue Saison:



 

Dieses Jahr etwas dezenter mit schwarzem Lenkerband.


----------



## pillehille (11. März 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hier ist die Sommerversion:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2174672?in=set
> ...



PHOTOSHOP LEVEL: EXPERT


----------



## kloetenkoem (11. März 2018)

pillehille schrieb:


> PHOTOSHOP LEVEL: EXPERT


----------



## JenSIE103 (12. März 2018)

Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Sommer: entstanden während einer kurzen Pause bei der Nachwuchsförderung ;-)


Ich hoffe es ist bald wieder so ein Wetter...

VG Jens


----------



## JenSIE103 (12. März 2018)

jetzt mit Bild


----------



## r4sta-jn (12. März 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Argon:



 
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter weiterhin so bleiben.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. März 2018)

Das war vor der Tour, oder bist du nur Radwege gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r4sta-jn (12. März 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Das war vor der Tour, oder bist du nur Radwege gefahren?


Nach dem Foto  ging es auf die Trails


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. März 2018)

Und, wie war`s?


----------



## r4sta-jn (12. März 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Und, wie war`s?


Sehr sehr geil ;-)


----------



## Daiquiri (13. März 2018)

grad fertig geworden. Rahmen aus dem bikemarkt adoptiert. noch nicht ausgeritten, nur kurz ums haus gestern abend. bessere aufnahmen folgen. ist ein argon tb xl 29er in flashy orange


----------



## dersteini (23. März 2018)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Argon:
> Anhang anzeigen 706857
> Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter weiterhin so bleiben.


Sieht echt chick aus! so ganz anders als bei mir


----------



## r4sta-jn (23. März 2018)

dersteini schrieb:


> Sieht echt chick aus! so ganz anders als bei mir


Vielen Dank


----------



## JenSIE103 (8. April 2018)

So,
heute stand die erste Testfahrt auf dem Programm. Das AM klettert einwandfrei und ist bergab viel sicherer als das TB, das passt mir wunderbar. Allerdings muss ich wohl noch bei der Ausstattung nachbessern:
-freihändiges Fahren ist fast unmöglich, da der Lenker ruckzuck nach links oder rechts weg kippt. Der Steuersatz ist ohne Spiel und leichtgängig und der Reifen läuft einwandfrei rund. Nun ist das Profil des Schwalbe "Fat Albert" 27.5 x 2.35 ist sehr grob, hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Idee?

-Die hintere SRAM Guide RSC macht noch Mucken, nach einer starken Bremsung gehen anscheinend die Koben nicht zurück. Die Bremse ist noch so gut wie neu. Was kann man da machen?

VG Jens


----------



## JenSIE103 (8. April 2018)

jetzt mit Foto...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. April 2018)

Vielleicht zu viel Luft im Reifen?
Bei der HR Bremse würde ich die Kolben mobilisieren. Hilft vielleicht.
Grüße Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (17. Juni 2018)

Mal wieder Argon nach oben bringen:





Läuft auch als 47/650b, sehr sogar


----------



## nicbmxtb (17. Juni 2018)

Dann füge ich auch gleich mal mit an.


----------



## manuelschafer (17. Juni 2018)

riser und speedneedle, hat was


----------



## kloetenkoem (17. Juni 2018)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742534
> Dann füge ich auch gleich mal mit an.



Das ist, äh, ja, sexy


----------



## nicbmxtb (17. Juni 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Das ist, äh, ja, sexy


Thanks


----------



## pfalz (24. Juni 2018)

Argon CX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seagate (26. Juli 2018)

Argon GTB 29" in XL


----------



## nicbmxtb (26. Juli 2018)

Mal eine Frage an @kloetenkoem  & @pfalz  Ihr habt hinten 160er Bremsdisketten? Meine Slideausfallenden sind nur für 180er.


----------



## kloetenkoem (26. Juli 2018)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an @kloetenkoem  & @pfalz  Ihr habt hinten 160er Bremsdisketten? Meine Slideausfallenden sind nur für 180er.



Bei mir sieht das so aus (160er Scheibe):


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Juli 2018)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an @kloetenkoem  & @pfalz  Ihr habt hinten 160er Bremsdisketten? Meine Slideausfallenden sind nur für 180er.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe fährst du ein Argon AM ?!
Da is dann dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend min. eine 180mm Scheibe vorgesehen.

Mein Argon GTB Pi hat eine 160mm Aufnahme.


----------



## manuelschafer (26. Juli 2018)

Mittelstarke Bremse mit größer Disc oder umgekehrt, starke Bremse Mindestgröße dabei dann oft 160/180...


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Juli 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Mittelstarke Bremse mit größer Disc oder umgekehrt, starke Bremse Mindestgröße dabei dann oft 160/180...


Ja. Hilft @nicbmxtb aber nicht bei seiner Frage.


----------



## nicbmxtb (26. Juli 2018)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742534
> Dann füge ich auch gleich mal mit an.





Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe fährst du ein Argon AM ?!
> Da is dann dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend min. eine 180mm Scheibe vorgesehen.
> 
> Mein Argon GTB Pi hat eine 160mm Aufnahme.


Siehste falsch ist ein Argon CX. Mir wurde es ja so gesagt das nur 180 geht ist ja bei mir auch so und nicht schlimm. Nur waren die beiden anderen CX Piloten gefragt, mir reicht 140 an so einem Rad und wenn 160 geht wäre es auch schön.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Juli 2018)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Siehste falsch ist ein Argon CX. Mir wurde es ja so gesagt das nur 180 geht ist ja bei mir auch so und nicht schlimm. Nur waren die beiden anderen CX Piloten gefragt, mir reicht 140 an so einem Rad und wenn 160 geht wäre es auch schön.



Ok. 
Dann is das mit 180mm wirklich seltsam.


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Juli 2018)

Im 4x sieht man manchmal auch vorne kleinere discs als hinten wegen der Rahmen standards mit der entsprechenden bremse doch kein ding


----------



## brigdompteur (26. August 2018)

Mein Glf mal wieder,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (26. August 2018)

warum eigentlich hollow mill und nicht mehr das "Alte Vacuumweld" ?


----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> warum eigentlich hollow mill und nicht mehr das "Alte Vacuumweld" ?


Was ???


----------



## manuelschafer (26. August 2018)

beim glf ist doch dieses  neue stabilere Hinterbausystem gefräst.. günstiger in der Herstellung und Stabiler ?


----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> beim glf ist doch dieses  neue stabilere Hinterbausystem gefräst.. günstiger in der Herstellung und Stabiler ?


Ach Hollow Weld war gemeint.

Ok. Das das beim Argon GLF anders ist wusste ich nicht.
Ob das nun Stabiler oder Günstiger is ???


----------



## manuelschafer (26. August 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Mein Glf mal wieder,Anhang anzeigen 766443



immernoch 29er hybrid ?

Wie hat sich das gemacht im Dauereinsatz ?


----------



## brigdompteur (27. August 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> immernoch 29er hybrid ?
> 
> Wie hat sich das gemacht im Dauereinsatz ?


Ja immer noch 29Vr und 27,5+ hinten,hat sich bisher bei mir bewährt.Vorne rollt es über alles drüber und hinten generiert der 2,8er etwas komfort.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (27. August 2018)

Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch da, ich hoffe ich komm bald zum aufbauen.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2018)

Argon GTB Pi


----------



## kloetenkoem (2. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Argon GTB Pi
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768370 Anhang anzeigen 768372



Feinster Fetisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. September 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Feinster Fetisch


Fräs & Schweiß Porno


----------



## kastorson (30. September 2018)

Mein neues Spielzeug. Motto: Back to the roots!


----------



## brigdompteur (30. September 2018)

^Macht auf jeden fall Spaß damit zu spielen.^


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Oktober 2018)

endlich hab ich wieder ein Nicolai (nach vielen Jahren!)
hatte sich mehr zufällig ergeben, das Dickerchen 





eigentlich sollten noch blaue Decals drauf, aber ich bekomm den Mindestbestellwert bei -N- nicht zusammen, dann bleibt es erstmal so...blaues Felgenband kommt noch


----------



## Daiquiri (12. Oktober 2018)

nicht blau, das ding ist doch stimmig so! wenn, dann schwarz


----------



## brigdompteur (21. Oktober 2018)

Mein GLF mal auf 29er gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trashguard (17. November 2018)

Servus Leute,

Fährt jemand ein klassisches AM in Rahmengröße XL und könnte ein Foto einstellen?
Und gibt es Leute, die einen Umwerfer (das komische antiquierte Ding, das es möglich macht, vorne zwischen zwei oder gar drei! Kettenblättern zu wählen, um hinten keine monströse Riesenkassette fahren zu müssen) am AM fahren?

Dank und Gruß!


----------



## manuelschafer (25. November 2018)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Fährt jemand ein klassisches AM in Rahmengröße XL und könnte ein Foto einstellen?
> Und gibt es Leute, die einen Umwerfer (das komische antiquierte Ding, das es möglich macht, vorne zwischen zwei oder gar drei! Kettenblättern zu wählen, um hinten keine monströse Riesenkassette fahren zu müssen) am AM fahren?
> ...



Hi @Trashguard

-Hier XL ARGON GLF im Link, 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/nicolai-continues-to-push-the-geometry-envelope-eurobike-2016.html

-Custom Argon AM in M? : erstes angehängtes Bild

-Argon FR (pre AM) was ähnlich einem AM in XL aussehen dürfte... siehe Vergleich S und XL Rahmen...
 Sitzrohrgusset bei XL.. ? haben ja auch alle Fullies aktuell wieder.

-letzteres in Grün, mal @guru39  fragen ob (x)L, aber AM auf jeden Fall.. das silberne ist ja noch der Vorgänger.


Sicher was dabei.. damit sollte der Vergleich dir die Option zeigen können!

Nicolai wird dir bestimmt ein AM bauen.. Geolution Gusset wäre natürlich auch cool am Steuerkopf..
die hatten da ja ein anderes Unterrohr als im AM damals was ein längeres Gusset brauchte.

habe Neulich gelesen dass ein Argon standardmässig nicht mit Hammerschmidt kompatibel war.
Umwerfer ist bei der Geometrie des Argons AM laut Bildern möglich..


----------



## Trashguard (25. November 2018)

Danke für die Bilder!

Das AM ist genial, ein zeitloser, erhabener Klassiker. Das GLF ist leider auch verflucht reizvoll. Das CX hab ich schon. Verdammt, ich brauche einen eigenen Argon-Keller

Mal sehen... schade, dass die Hardtails nicht in der Aktion sind. Hat Nicolai ja attraktive Rabatte rausgehauen.

Gruß!


----------



## manuelschafer (25. November 2018)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder!
> 
> Das AM ist genial, ein zeitloser, erhabener Klassiker. Das GLF ist leider auch verflucht reizvoll. Das CX hab ich schon. Verdammt, ich brauche einen eigenen Argon-Keller
> 
> ...



wenn du weiterhin dein AC fährst
(wie ich auch - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2240393)
ist doch ein gebrauchtes AM mit Umwerfer  oder das neue GTB eher dein Ding stimmts 
GTB=das AM light, aber von der Geo eher das neue AM
in XL


seagate schrieb:


> Argon GTB 29" in XL


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/argon-gtb-1-jpg.756362/


----------



## seagate (28. November 2018)

Hallo, 

Habe meinem Argon GTB neue Bremsen (Saint) und neue Griffe (Ergon) verpasst.

Gruß


----------



## kloetenkoem (3. Dezember 2018)

Argons unter 2“ gehen gar nicht...





... zumindest nicht im Heide-Matsch-Modus


----------



## Daiquiri (4. Dezember 2018)

wird aktuell aufgebaut


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. Dezember 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Argons unter 2“ gehen gar nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du brauchst einfach mehr Schwung!


----------



## kloetenkoem (4. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Du brauchst einfach mehr Schwung!


----------



## Ritzibi (3. Januar 2019)

Argon GTB scheinen nicht viele unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (4. Januar 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Argon GTB scheinen nicht viele unterwegs zu sein?



Ich glaube noch seltener sind nur die GTB Pinion Versionen.
Als ich meines bekommen habe war das wohl der Dritte Rahmen der gebaut wurde.
Einer für Fotos, einer ins Ausland verkauft und meiner.


----------



## TommyTheMan (4. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab auch ein GTB  macht einfach nur Spaß das Gerät


----------



## pillehille (4. Januar 2019)

also hier sind auch noch 2 GTBs


----------



## pillehille (4. Januar 2019)

... wobei meins jetzt auch auf "normale" Gabel umgebaut wurde


----------



## kloetenkoem (6. Januar 2019)

pillehille schrieb:


> ... wobei meins jetzt auch auf "normale" Gabel umgebaut wurde



Hat dich die Lauf eingeschränkt, oder was war der Grund für den Umbau?


----------



## pillehille (7. Januar 2019)

Ja genau, 
die Gabel ist in schnellen Abfahrten einfach nicht präzise genug
wenn man in anderen Bikes steifere Gabeln fährt und das präzise Lenkverhalten gewöhnt ist und dann im Rennen auf die Lauf zurückgreift, trifft man die Kurvenausfahrten teilweise einfach nicht. 

Nachdem ich 2 mal im Graben lag habe ich dann die Fox 32 eingebaut. In meinem Crosser fahre ich die LAUF Grit und bin super zufrieden, aber im MTB ist die Gabel für meine Ansprüche nichts


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2019)

pillehille schrieb:


> ... trifft man die Kurvenausfahrten teilweise einfach nicht.



Wer schön sein will muss leiden 
Ähnliches Feedback finde ich sogar in der Bikebravo. Wundert mich daher nicht, bei Rennen im Amateurblock die Gabel öfter zu sehen.
Mit klassischer Gabel sieht's auch besser aus


----------



## Nussketier (7. Januar 2019)

Ist die Fox auf 100 oder auf 120mm?


----------



## Ritzibi (7. Januar 2019)

Genau diesen Rahmen bestellt und mit etwas Glück geht er diese Woche noch in den Versand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (7. Januar 2019)

Jetzt gerade im Moment bestellt?


----------



## Ritzibi (7. Januar 2019)

Nee,

zwischen den Jahren bestellt.
GTB in RAW scheinen aktuell auf Lager zu sein.


Geplant ist ein Aufbau mit folgenden Komponenten, die ich, bis auf die Gabel, noch von meinem „alten“ bike abgeschraubt habe:
Gabel: RockShox Sid RL 120 MJ 2019
Stütze: Bikeyoke Revive 160
Lenker/Vorbau: Syncros Hixon
Bremse: SRAM Guide RSC
Schaltung: SRAM GX Eagle
Laufräder: RaceFace Arc 24 LRS

Nicht konsequent Leichtbau, aber für‘n Anfang erst mal i.o. denk ich.


----------



## pillehille (7. Januar 2019)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Ist die Fox auf 100 oder auf 120mm?



ist eine 100mm Stepcast
Das Tretlager kommt etwas tiefer aber ich finds so recht stimmig für Marathon-Rennen und die Ausrunde


----------



## Andi5w (7. Januar 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Argon GTB scheinen nicht viele unterwegs zu sein?


Hier mal mein GTB.


----------



## Ritzibi (8. Januar 2019)

Andi5w schrieb:


> Hier mal mein GTB.


Wo?


----------



## r4sta-jn (20. Januar 2019)

Nicolai Argon AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (21. Januar 2019)

schönes Teil, ein custom ?

bottom left Absatz passt zum letzten Argon Bild


----------



## r4sta-jn (21. Januar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> schönes Teil, eines der letzten Serienmodelle oder ein custom - .. gibts sie noch so aktuell ?
> Anhang anzeigen 817549


Das ist ein Custom Aufbau.


----------



## svennox (1. Februar 2019)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Nicolai Argon AM
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817475


cooles Foto, der alte opel hat wohl ausgedient


----------



## Ritzibi (1. Februar 2019)

Argon GTB - Größe L - RAW


----------



## svennox (2. Februar 2019)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Argon GTB Pi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. eigentlich kann/muss man hier fast JEDES Bike "liken" .. aber hervorstechen tut dann doch das seltene PinionNicolai


----------



## Daiquiri (5. Februar 2019)

Probefahrten verliefen positiv


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Februar 2019)

Hast Du da mal einen Geigerzähler drangehalten? Nicht das Du mit Bleiweste fahren musst.

Sieht echt super aus!!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Februar 2019)

@Daiquiri
Krasse Farbe!   Und deswegen gilt Corey Hart's  80er Song :"Sunglasses At Night" hier ganz besonders.


----------



## Daiquiri (6. Februar 2019)

spart mir im winter jetzt die neonklamoten und rechtfertigt zu jeder tags- und nachtzit die sonnenbrille 

nicht meine wunschlaufräder, aber bei dem preis konnte ich erstmal nicht "nein" sagen 

griffe, sattel und mt7 runden den farbigen look natürlich passend ab  Hat mich ein paar momente und energie gekostet, aber es passt alles pervers gut


----------



## MarekTarek (20. Februar 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Argon GTB - Größe L - RAW
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 821335
> Anhang anzeigen 821336



Moin bin am überlegen mir auch ein Argon aufzubauen.

Deins kommt meinen Vorstellung schon sehr sehr nahe.
Wo liegst du vom Gewicht her?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (20. Februar 2019)

MarekTarek schrieb:


> Moin bin am überlegen mir auch ein Argon aufzubauen.
> 
> Deins kommt meinen Vorstellung schon sehr sehr nahe.
> Wo liegst du vom Gewicht her?
> ...




Hi,

glaube bei 10,9kg, müsste ich noch mal wiegen.
Die Laufräder sind halt ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Ritzibi (20. Februar 2019)

So,

wiegt genau 10,9kg inkl. Pedale, gerade nachgewogen.
Wobei für ein absolutes Leichtbauprojekt hab ich’s auch nicht aufgebaut.
Irgendwann werd ich mir vielleicht nen leichten LRS gönnen.
Ziel sind 10,5kg


----------



## kloetenkoem (23. Februar 2019)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2357877]
	
[/URL]

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die 2,4er so breit bauen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Februar 2019)

Fett!


----------



## Daiquiri (11. März 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Daiquiri
> Krasse Farbe!   Und deswegen gilt Corey Hart's  80er Song :"Sunglasses At Night" hier ganz besonders.


so sehe ich das auch! abgesehen von meiner besseren hälfte, finden es alle geil


----------



## Akira (1. Mai 2019)

Hat sich jemand zufällig ein Argon CX als Rennrad aufgebaut?


----------



## nicbmxtb (2. Mai 2019)

Akira schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand zufällig ein Argon CX als Rennrad aufgebaut?


Hi, schau mal hier, das kommt deinen Gedanken nahe. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/argon-cx.815439/


----------



## Trashguard (4. Mai 2019)

Das kann ich noch wie vor bestätigen. Das Ding rennt wie der Teufel und verträgt gleichzeitig Einiges. Ist halt keine federleichte Carbonfeile, aber das dürfte beim CX selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Trashguard (4. Mai 2019)

Ist ja ein Bilder-Thread












Ein Fahrrad zum Niederknien. EINES für ALLES.

Danke Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (7. Mai 2019)

@brigdompteur fertig aufgebaut und eingefahren.... du hast nicht zu viel versprochen, das Teil ist ne Wucht


----------



## brigdompteur (7. Mai 2019)

@Zipfelklatsche, schicker Aufbau und freut mich das es dir gefällt, dein Rad habe ich sogar schon im Pinkbike forum gesichtet.


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Juni 2019)

Nun doch auch wieder mit 29“




War mal rot gepulvert was nicht geklickt hatte. Schleifflies mit Ballistol funktionierte hervorragend (nach dem Abbeizen)


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. Juni 2019)

Argon GTB


----------



## NicArgon (19. Juni 2019)

Nach 7 treuen Jahren - mein Argon sagt mir deutlich das eine Diät fällig ist
Gibt es jemanden hier der einen ähnlichen Fall schon mal hatte?


----------



## Klinger (20. Juni 2019)

Jetzt kommt wohl zwangsläufig die Frage wie tief das Sattelstützenrohr in den Rahmen reicht. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Nicolai dazu auch eine Vorgabe macht, so 20mm unter Unterkante Oberrohr oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Juni 2019)

Unterkante Oberrohr wars.
Bei meinem Helius waren das 16cm


----------



## NicArgon (24. Juni 2019)

Weit über 20mm definitiv 
Ich werd das mal nachmessen
Antwort Nicolai
Servus Carsten,

ein sehr unschöner Riss am Sitzrohr der leider eine sehr aufwändige Reparatur nach sich zieht.

Die einzelnen Schritte möchte ichdir gerne aufzählen:

-Rahmen abeloxieren;
-Sitzrohr austrennen;
-neues Sitzrohr anpassen;
-Sitzrohr einschweissen;
-Sitzrohr reiben;
-Rahmen richten;
-Rahmen kalt auslagern;
-Rahmen neu beschichten-pulvern;
-Rahmen montieren, neu einregeltn;

das sind alle nötigen Schritte um einen solchen Schaden zu beheben, preislich bewegen wir uns hier grob bei +- 850€.

Sollte es dir das Wert sein können wir das unter Vorbehalt, sprich wir würden uns den Rahmen hier vor Arbeitsbeginn zu erst genau anschauen, gerne machen. Bearbeitungsdauer ca: 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## manuelschafer (24. Juni 2019)

Spannende Diskussion, 
ist das erste N was ich mit Riss/Bruch wegen Sattelstützenbelastung hier sehe...


----------



## NicArgon (24. Juni 2019)

Gebe dir Recht, vor allem bei der Konfiguration:
Selbst auf dem Bild lässt sich schon erkennen, dass die Reverb weit genug eingesteckt ist, bin 1,86 m bei 97kg fahrfertig -  fahre Rahmengröße "L"
Ich zweifele tatsächlich selbst an mir, ob und was hier falsch ist


----------



## Deleted 23985 (24. Juni 2019)

wäre es nicht möglich:

Riss schweissen
Sitz und Oberrohr punktuell blank machen
Eine Strebe aus dem Sortiment anschweissen
 für 200€ mit einem Raw-Flicken weiterfahren...

wie alt ist der Rahmen? schon aus der Garantie?


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2019)

Mind. 7 jahre...steht oben. Ich glaub N gibt 5 jahre garantie und 10 jahre ersatzteilversorgung...


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Juni 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> wäre es nicht möglich:
> 
> Riss schweissen
> Sitz und Oberrohr punktuell blank machen
> ...



Bestimmt auch Möglich aber sicher unter dem Qualitätsstandards von Nicolai ?!


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mind. 7 jahre...steht oben. Ich glaub N gibt 5 jahre garantie und 10 jahre ersatzteilversorgung...


Stimmt


----------



## svennox (26. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mind. 7 jahre...steht oben. Ich glaub N gibt 5 jahre garantie und 10 jahre ersatzteilversorgung...





Helius-FR schrieb:


> Stimmt


..na paßt doch, kaum ist die Garantie abgelaufen, kannste den Müll auf eigene Kosten reparieren lassen oder gleich selbst entsorgen !
Scherz beiseite, hoffe das dieser Schaden nicht die Regel ist, ich hab es so ..noch nicht gesehen, aber scheinbar gibt es für alles ein erstes mal.


----------



## pratt (26. Juni 2019)

NicArgon schrieb:


> Nach 7 treuen Jahren - mein Argon sagt mir deutlich das eine Diät fällig ist
> Gibt es jemanden hier der einen ähnlichen Fall schon mal hatte?


Ja hatte ich auch nach zwei Jahren an meinem ArgonAM.


Das Sitzrohr wurde auf Garantie kostenlos ausgetauscht und auf meinem Wunsch mit Gusses verstärkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (26. Juni 2019)

Bei welchen Duschgewichten passierte Euch das ?

ps früher hatte N doch bei größeren Rahmen(=schwerere Fahrer  ) extra einen anderen Sattelrohrdurchmesser&Wandstärke.

pps eigentlich keine Diskussion für n Galerie aber wo soll es sonst hin


----------



## pratt (27. Juni 2019)

0,1 Tonner


----------



## NicArgon (27. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe eine Antwort erhalten. Es ist wie folgt:
- Das Problem ist bei N bekannt, und aus diesem Grund liegt der Sattelstützendurchmesser bei neuen Rahmen (ARGON AM 2019) bei 30,9mm und nicht wie bei älteren Rahmen bei 31,6mm
Ich hatte die ursprüngliche mail falsch verstanden, wird auf Kulanz getauscht.
Jetzt stehe ich vor der wichtigen Frage Welche Farbe???? 
EInfach nur cool das es trotz der Tatsache außerhalb Garantie so problemlos getauscht wird.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. Juni 2019)

Klasse, dass klingt schon eher nach Nicolai. Die erste Aussage hat mich etwas schockiert.


----------



## Klinger (27. Juni 2019)

NicArgon schrieb:


> EInfach nur cool das es trotz der Tatsache außerhalb Garantie so problemlos getauscht wird.


Sehr schön!


----------



## Lucky3176 (17. Juli 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt im schönen Erzgebirge. (Talsperrenrunde Eibenstock)
Das GLF taugt auf jeden Fall auch als Tourenbike.
Nur die Reifen fahren sich auf groben Asphalt, als ob Klebstoff dran wäre.
Liegt vielleicht auch an der körperlichen Verfassung.


----------



## franky-biking (13. August 2019)

Hallo Lucky3176,

Welche Rahmengrösse ist das? XL oder XXL?


----------



## Lucky3176 (14. August 2019)

Rahmengröße ist xxl. Das Sitzrohr hab ich auf 55cm verlängern lassen.


----------



## franky-biking (14. August 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Cool. Das könnte genau meine Größe sein. Wie groß bist du?

In der Rahmengrösse sieht das echt stimmig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (14. August 2019)

Bin 205cm. Schrittlänge glaube ich so um die 97cm.
Beim 55cm Sitzrohr hast du auch nich so einen wahnsinnigen Stützenauszug.


----------



## franky-biking (15. August 2019)

Danke. Das ist eine sehr interessante Sache. Bin 1,98 groß. Der XXL sollte gut passen. Wobei ich gern im Moment ein Fatbike aufbauen würde. Aber da finde ich nichts passendes irgendwie..


----------



## Lucky3176 (15. August 2019)

Denke auch das xxl passt.
Ein Fatbike als Tailormade Rahmen?! Musst halt wissen, ob sich das lohnt und was du fährst.

Ich fahr mit dem GLF alles....Arbeitsweg, Trails, Touren....und die Kneipe.


----------



## franky-biking (16. August 2019)

Das hat gar keinen praxisgerechten Hintergrund bei mir. Hatte schon immer Bock auf ein Fatbike gehabt bis die Grossserienhersteller dies als Trend abgegrast haben. Jetzt, wo dies vorbei ist, bekomme ich wieder Bock. Sollte ein reines Funbike sein.

Als Rad für alles habe ich noch ein altes Argon FR Tailormade mit 29“. Davon kann ich mich nicht trennen irgendwie

Ich frag mal bei N an. Glaub aber ein Fatbike mit adäquat großem Rahmen sieht bescheiden aus. Ma‘ schau‘n


----------



## andi.f.1809 (20. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe schon seid Ewigkeiten meinen neuen Argon gtb pi Rahmen daheim, bin aber noch unschlüssig bezüglich der Gabelauswahl. Ich schwanke zwischen der Intend Hero und der lefty ocho (Carbon). 
Habe die Intend bisher sich schon an meinem Argon AC verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber hatte davor auch ein Argon cc mit lefty und das war auch top...
Vom Konzept her wuerde die lefty wahrscheinlich besser „passen“...
Hat einer einen guten Tipp/Rat.
Der Rest der Teile ist schon recht fix.

Gruß Andi


----------



## NicArgon (20. August 2019)

Rätsel:
Findet den Fehler? Wobei eigentlich ist es kein Fehler, ist eher etwas "improvisiert".
Wer kommt drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. August 2019)

NicArgon schrieb:


> Rätsel:
> Findet den Fehler? Wobei eigentlich ist es kein Fehler, ist eher etwas "improvisiert".
> Wer kommt drauf?


Kurbel ist weder schwarz noch einfach....


----------



## der-gute (20. August 2019)

So ne neue, passende Shimano Leitung kostet doch nicht die Welt...


----------



## NicArgon (21. August 2019)

Okay  Ihr habt’s natürlich gleich gefunden
Wollte keine neue Gruppe kaufen müssen wenn 2x10 für mich super funktioniert- hab den einfach Trend eh nie ganz verstanden 
Ich finds einfach schön so wie es ist


----------



## beetle367 (25. August 2019)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt im schönen Erzgebirge. (Talsperrenrunde Eibenstock)
> Das GLF taugt auf jeden Fall auch als Tourenbike.
> Nur die Reifen fahren sich auf groben Asphalt, als ob Klebstoff dran wäre.
> Liegt vielleicht auch an der körperlichen Verfassung.Anhang anzeigen 886225



Hallo,

schönes Bike.
Wird die Verlängerung des Sitzrohrs bereits als "Tailor Made" angesehen und mit welchen Kosten war dies verbunden?

MfG


----------



## Lucky3176 (25. August 2019)

Schön das es dir gefällt.
Ob das Verlängern des Sitzrohrs günstiger ist als der Tailor Made Aufschlag weiß ich nicht.
Einfach mal bei N anrufen. 
Ich hab 750€ Tailor Made Aufschlag bezahlt.
Dafür aber Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge und das Sitzrohr ändern lassen.


----------



## beetle367 (26. August 2019)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Schön das es dir gefällt.
> Ob das Verlängern des Sitzrohrs günstiger ist als der Tailor Made Aufschlag weiß ich nicht.
> Einfach mal bei N anrufen.
> Ich hab 750€ Tailor Made Aufschlag bezahlt.
> Dafür aber Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge und das Sitzrohr ändern lassen.



Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldung und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

MfG


----------



## beetle367 (26. August 2019)

Hallo,

gibt es jemanden der ein Argon GTB oder GLF in standard XXL fährt?
Mich würden Bilder und Erfahrungen interessieren.

MfG


----------



## Holland (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## beetle367 (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

schönes Rad, sieht gar nicht nach XXL aus. Wie verhält sich das Pinion bei den aktuellen Temperaturen?

MfG


----------



## Holland (31. Dezember 2019)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schönes Rad, sieht gar nicht nach XXL aus. Wie verhält sich das Pinion bei den aktuellen Temperaturen?
> 
> MfG



Ist ja auch M.
Das Pinion tut was es soll, auch wenn es mal kälter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Januar 2020)

Holland schrieb:


>



 Sehr schick, da könnte ich auch noch schwach werden.


----------



## Akira (3. Januar 2020)

@Holland Warum Kette und kein Riemen? Jetzt hast du doch schon ein wartungsfreies Getriebe musst dich aber trotzdem um die Kette kümmern.


----------



## Holland (4. Januar 2020)

Akira schrieb:


> @Holland Warum Kette und kein Riemen? Jetzt hast du doch schon ein wartungsfreies Getriebe musst dich aber trotzdem um die Kette kümmern.



Gates hatte ich zunächst auch überlegt. Ich habe es nicht gemacht weil:

auf Reisen Ersatzteile zu finden ist kaum möglich
in der Matsche auch nicht so ganz unproblematisch (was man so liest)
keine passende Übersetzung gefunden - entweder kein guter Berggang oder viel zu kurz
Wirkungsgrad schlechter als Kette (und das Getriebe ist da je nach Gang auch nicht besser)
hohe Spannung auf Freilauflagerung, die schon durch das Drehmoment vom Getriebe malträtiert wird


----------



## ceo (6. Januar 2020)

ich möchte mich von einem kaum gefahrenen argon fr rahmen trennen. ist es erlaubt das hier zu posten?
der rohloff lrs- ist auch noch vorhanden. das ist der rahmen:


----------



## Monxx (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre das G16 und liebäugele mit einem Argon GLF. Fährt zufällig jemand im Süden um Freiburg, Stuttgart, VS und so eines in S oder M?
Bin mir wegen der Größe nicht 100% sicher und wollt erstmal drauf sitzen.

Grüße
Arek


----------



## S-H-A (3. Februar 2020)

Monxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre das G16 und liebäugele mit einem Argon GLF. Fährt zufällig jemand im Süden um Freiburg, Stuttgart, VS und so eines in S oder M?
> Bin mir wegen der Größe nicht 100% sicher und wollt erstmal drauf sitzen.
> ...


Falls du es nicht probieren kannst und trotzdem orderst,
nimm es so wie von Nicolai empfohlen. Lag auch fast dazwischen, tendenziell zum größeren, und hab mich nach Beratung bei N für das größere entschieden. Es fühlt sich nicht so lang an wie man meint. Nicht im Ansatz. Hab echt nachgemessen, da ich das Gefühl hatte das es M statt L wäre. Dem ist aber nicht so. Das Teil fährt sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## Monxx (3. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht probieren kannst und trotzdem orderst,
> nimm es so wie von Nicolai empfohlen. Lag auch fast dazwischen, tendenziell zum größeren, und hab mich nach Beratung bei N für das größere entschieden. Es fühlt sich nicht so lang an wie man meint. Nicht im Ansatz. Hab echt nachgemessen, da ich das Gefühl hatte das es M statt L wäre. Dem ist aber nicht so. Das Teil fährt sehr ausgewogen.


Klar. Auf die Größenangaben bei Nicolai kann man sich verlassen. Zudem ich mit 175cm nicht an der Grenze zwischen zwei Größen bin. Trotzdem würde ich das ausprobieren wollen, ob diesmal auch ein S Rahmen geschickter wäre.


----------



## brigdompteur (3. Februar 2020)

Bin das GLF in M bei 178 gefahren hat mir hervorragend gepasst,S war mir hingegen zu klein.


----------



## Klinkeee (10. Februar 2020)

Moin hab hier fleißig Eure Bikes bestaunt. Jetzt ist meins auch fertig. Argon GLF Pinion in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinkeee (10. Februar 2020)

Danke. Hab versucht alles in schwarz-silber aufzubauen und den Raw Look in Szene zu setzen. Einzig die Spacer im Freilauf hab ich an die Saint Bremsen und Pedalen in Gold angepasst. Ein Traumbike. Die Qualität des Rahmens ist einfach nur Kunst!


----------



## S-H-A (10. Februar 2020)

Klinkeee schrieb:


> Danke. Hab versucht alles in schwarz-silber aufzubauen und den Raw Look in Szene zu setzen. Einzig die Spacer im Freilauf hab ich an die Saint Bremsen und Pedalen in Gold angepasst. Ein Traumbike. Die Qualität des Rahmens ist einfach nur Kunst!



Ja bin auch schwer angetan von dieser Qualität. Perfekt gearbeitet.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Februar 2020)

Klinkeee schrieb:


> Moin hab hier fleißig Eure Bikes bestaunt. Jetzt ist meins auch fertig. Argon GLF Pinion in XL. Anhang anzeigen 978307Anhang anzeigen 978308Anhang anzeigen 978309Anhang anzeigen 978310Anhang anzeigen 978311Anhang anzeigen 978312Anhang anzeigen 978313



Sehr schickes Bike ...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (13. Februar 2020)

So jetzt habe ich endlich mal Zeit. Teile sind jetzt fast alle da.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (13. Februar 2020)

Bremse wird nur eine Übergangslösung sein. Die „richtige“ hat leider eine zu lange Lieferzeit


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. Februar 2020)

Da wird wohl gerade ein Traum verwirklicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (15. Februar 2020)

Hier mal mein GLF GPI, neulich schon zwei geworden...


----------



## S-H-A (15. Februar 2020)




----------



## andi.f.1809 (19. März 2020)

Heute ist es fertig geworden. Spacerturm kommt noch weg;-)


----------



## Deleted 23985 (19. März 2020)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Heute ist es fertig geworden. Spacerturm kommt noch weg;-)


Bitte gib Feedback!!!! hast viele meiner Gedanken umgesetzt!!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (21. März 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Bitte gib Feedback!!!! hast viele meiner Gedanken umgesetzt!!


Was genau möchtest du wissen wissen?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. März 2020)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du wissen wissen?


Was mich von solch einem Rad abhalten sind Vorurteile wie:


Rahmen ist bocksteif und unkomfortabel
die Pinion frisst mein Antritt
am Ende ist die Kette doch besser als ein Riemen (weiterer Kraftverlust, andere Probleme...)


----------



## schnitzeljagt (10. April 2020)

ARGON. *26 "*. 

(mit BASS  ? - Kollegen)

??? 

Beste Gruesse und gesund bleiben!

Der M.


----------



## Martin31008 (10. April 2020)

Update: Fox36 und 2,8er Maxxis Minion Plus Bereifung


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. April 2020)

@Martin31008 
Hast du den Hebel der Steckachse nach vorn stehen?


----------



## Martin31008 (11. April 2020)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Martin31008
> Hast du den Hebel der Steckachse nach vorn stehen?


Nicht mehr nachdem ich gerafft habe wie man die Achse einstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (20. April 2020)

Dann zeig ich auch mal meine beiden Argon
26" AM von 2013 und 28" CX von 2019



Schade find ich nur, daß ich die beiden nicht auf einmal zusammen fahren kann.


----------



## Fledermausland (28. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin dabei mir ein Argon glf aufzubauen und habe ein Problem. Ich würde das Rad gern mir der neuen Shimano slx Gruppe aufbauen. Nun hat der Rahmen aber ein 83mm Tretlagergehäuse? und das scheint es nicht von Shimano zu geben. Zu mindest nicht im 12 fach Bereich. ? Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass die meisten Nicolai bikes mit der Hope Kurbel ausgestattet sind. Find ich auch sehr geil, ist mir aber zu teuer. Habt ihr evtl. eine  Lösung oder Alternativen? Danke und Gruß. ✌


----------



## Martin31008 (28. April 2020)

Du brauchst eine Downhill Kurbel zb eine sram descendant, Ich hab meine gebraucht mit Tretlager für 50 € bekommen. Allerdings habe ich dann noch mal 50 € für ein Race Face Kettenblatt drauf gelegt


----------



## nicbmxtb (29. April 2020)

@Fledermausland , falls  du bei Shimano bleiben möchtest, schau dich nach Zee und Saint um.


----------



## NoobOnTour (28. Mai 2020)

Hey,
richtig viele schöne Bilder!
Da ich auf Ein XXL Argon GTB schiele...
Welche Gabeln habt ihr in euren GTB?
Angeben ist ja 100-140mm bei max. 34mm Standrohr und 540mm Länge.
Habt Ihr einfach ausprobiert oder wie habt Ihr euch für eine Gabel entschieden?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Mai 2020)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> Welche Gabeln habt ihr in euren GTB?
> Angeben ist ja 100-140mm bei max. 34mm Standrohr und 540mm Länge.
> Habt Ihr einfach ausprobiert oder wie habt Ihr euch für eine Gabel entschieden?


Als ich meins letztes Jahr gekauft hab, stand im Tech Sheet noch 100-130mm bei 32mm. Hatte extra bei meiner Bestellung noch nach 34mm Freigabe gefragt. Das ja witzig, dass das jetzt aufgebohrt wurde. Geo scheint ja sonst gleich geblieben zu sein.

Zur Gabelentscheidung passte eine 34er Fox SC mit 120mm für mich am besten zum Konzept von dem Rad. CC-Touren-Rad mit viel Abfahrtspotenzial und 29". Mir fehlt kein Federweg, aber weniger würde ich nicht wählen, außer man will wirklich sehr leicht bauen oder weiß genau was man will.


----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2020)

Am letzten Donnerstag in St. Andreasberg die Fully Fahrer auf dem "Schwarzen Keiler" gejagt ;-)


----------



## NoobOnTour (29. Mai 2020)

Hat von euch jemand ein Argon GTB in XXL der mich mal aufsitzen lassen würde? ?


----------



## beetle367 (29. Mai 2020)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ein Argon GTB in XXL der mich mal aufsitzen lassen würde? ?



Hallo,

du kannst auch bei Nicolai anrufen, die vermitteln dir ggf. in deiner Nähe eine Kontakt.
Bei mir waren es leider 280 km einfach, deshalb werde ich das Argon GTB blind bestellen.

Gruß
beetle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoobOnTour (29. Mai 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du kannst auch bei Nicolai anrufen, die vermitteln dir ggf. in deiner Nähe eine Kontakt.
> Bei mir waren es leider 280 km einfach, deshalb werde ich das Argon GTB blind bestellen.
> ...



Ah, dann frage ich nochmal nach. 
Sie haben selber leider keins in XXL in der Testflotte.


----------



## beetle367 (29. Mai 2020)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> Ah, dann frage ich nochmal nach.
> Sie haben selber leider keins in XXL in der Testflotte.



Ja, habe leider nur Größe M. 
Das war bzw. ist auch mein Problem.


----------



## NoobOnTour (29. Mai 2020)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ein Argon GTB in XXL der mich mal aufsitzen lassen würde? ?


Gerne auch via PM


----------



## hardtails (29. Mai 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Am letzten Donnerstag in St. Andreasberg die Fully Fahrer auf dem "Schwarzen Keiler" gejagt ;-)


Da stimmt was nicht


----------



## beetle367 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

hat jemand sein Argon GTB mit einer Lauf Trail Racer 29" boost aufgebaut oder mit einer Starrgabel?

MfG
beetle


----------



## pillehille (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo beetle,
ja hatte mal eine Lauf Gabel drin, 
Hatte noch einen RESET Flatstack A8 Steuersatz verabut, damit das Tretlager nicht so absinkt.

FAZIT: 
Die Gabel ist Murks (unabhängig vom Rahmen) 
Wenn du eine Kurve anfährst kannst du dir mit der LAUF sicher sein, dass du den Kurvenausgang nicht triffst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (5. Juni 2020)

pillehille schrieb:


> Hallo beetle,
> ja hatte mal eine Lauf Gabel drin,
> Hatte noch einen RESET Flatstack A8 Steuersatz verabut, damit das Tretlager nicht so absinkt.
> 
> ...



Hallo pillehille,

danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ist es wirklich so schlimm? 
Hattest durch die LAUF als Boost oder noch als normale Ausführung.
Mir geht es eher darum eine Gabel zu haben, die nicht viertel bzw. halbjährlich zum Service muss.

Gruß
beetle


----------



## beetle367 (5. Juni 2020)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> Hey,
> richtig viele schöne Bilder!
> Da ich auf Ein XXL Argon GTB schiele...
> Welche Gabeln habt ihr in euren GTB?
> ...



Hallo,

hatte die Woche mit Nicolai telefoniert und man könnte in den XXL Rahmen auch die neue SID mit den 35 mm Rohren einbauen, da beim XXL sowieso ein anderer Rohrsatz verwendet wird.
Einfach mal anrufen und zu diesem Thema nachfragen.

Gruß
beetle


----------



## pillehille (5. Juni 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo pillehille,
> 
> danke für die Rückmeldung.
> Ist es wirklich so schlimm?
> ...



Man kann sich natürlich auf das Verhalten der Gabel einstellen und den Flex einkalkulieren.
Wenn man aber an einem anderen Bike wesentlich steifere Gabeln fährt (und ich meine hier keine 36 sondern eine 34er SC) vergisst man im EIfer des Gefechts möglicherweise mal das vorausschauendere Fahren und liegt dann schnell auf der Nase. Nach 2 Stürzen bei Marathon Rennen ist sie wieder runtergeflogen - jetzt ist eine 32 SC drin und alles ist gut. Da du nach XXL Rahmen fragst bist du wahrscheinlich alleine wegen deiner Grösse schon kein Leichtgewicht... da würde ich es mir nochmal doppelt überlegen. 
Ich hatte eine BOOST Gabel.

In meinem Crosser fahre ich übrigens noch eine LAUF Grit, die gebe ich auch nicht mehr her. 
Für meinen Einsatzbereich - "Pendeln durch Wald & Schotter" optimal


----------



## NoobOnTour (6. Juni 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte die Woche mit Nicolai telefoniert und man könnte in den XXL Rahmen auch die neue SID mit den 35 mm Rohren einbauen, da beim XXL sowieso ein anderer Rohrsatz verwendet wird.
> Einfach mal anrufen und zu diesem Thema nachfragen.
> ...



Ich hatte tatsächlich die neue SID mit 120mm bzw. eine Pike mit 120/130mm im Sinn. 
Habe nachgefragt und würde einen verstärkten Rahmen bekommen (Alleine wegen meinem Gewicht) Dann sind die 35mm Standrohre unbedenklich


----------



## NoobOnTour (6. Juni 2020)

Hast du deinen Rahmen bereits bestellt?


----------



## beetle367 (6. Juni 2020)

pillehille schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auf das Verhalten der Gabel einstellen und den Flex einkalkulieren.
> Wenn man aber an einem anderen Bike wesentlich steifere Gabeln fährt (und ich meine hier keine 36 sondern eine 34er SC) vergisst man im EIfer des Gefechts möglicherweise mal das vorausschauendere Fahren und liegt dann schnell auf der Nase. Nach 2 Stürzen bei Marathon Rennen ist sie wieder runtergeflogen - jetzt ist eine 32 SC drin und alles ist gut. Da du nach XXL Rahmen fragst bist du wahrscheinlich alleine wegen deiner Grösse schon kein Leichtgewicht... da würde ich es mir nochmal doppelt überlegen.
> Ich hatte eine BOOST Gabel.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich brauche einen XXL Rahmen, aber schwer bin ich nicht ca. 85 kg.
Dies ist wahrscheinlich schon das obere Limit der Gabel.
Ich hätte gerne ein wartungsarmes Bike bzw. Gabel.
Dann sollte ich evtl. nochmal über eine Starrgabel nachdenken oder doch eine Federgabel.


----------



## beetle367 (6. Juni 2020)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Rahmen bereits bestellt?



Nein, ich habe noch nicht bestellt.
Bin noch in der Klärung der Gabel (Starrgabel/ Lauf Fork/ SID mit 120 mm).


----------



## Odysseus123 (6. Juni 2020)

Habe dasselbe Thema. Argon GTB Rahmen in xl (Körpergröße 193 cm, 82 kg) bestellt. Die SiD mit 120 mm ist trotz Durchmesser von 35 mm möglich, da ein stärkerer Rohrsatz verwendet wird. Ich schwanke aber noch, ob nicht die neue DT Swiss 232 One mit einem Durchmesser von 32 mm eine gute Alternative ist. Oder doch die Fox mit 34 mm.


----------



## NoobOnTour (6. Juni 2020)

Ich (198cm,110kg) denke 35er Standrohre sind eine gute Idee 
Ich habe eine SID von 2012 die auch meine zwischenzeitlichen 122kg gut wegsteckte. Das müssten allerdings auch 35er Standrohre sein... Bei Gelegenheit mal messen

edit: Es sind natürlich 32mm Standrohre ?
Ich bin jetzt schon auf eine neue Gabel gespannt!


----------



## Fledermausland (9. Juli 2020)

Danke noch einmal für die Infos zu Kurbelund Innenlager. Es ist endlich fertig, nach endloser Warterei auf die Hopeteile. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (9. Juli 2020)

Das sieht ja aus wie der Zwillig von meinem.
Die Hope Teile sind übrigens bei Bike Components Lagerware.
Dort bekommst du auch die Schellen für die Bowdenzüge von Nicolai in Orange.

Grüsse aus Hannover vom Mittellandkanal (ja heute hats geregnet)


----------



## Fledermausland (9. Juli 2020)

Auch bc hatten zwischendurch sehr wenig Teile von Hope. Alle Online-Shops. Auf Grund von covid 19 hat hope wohl nur zu 30% arbeiten können. Auch die fortus Laufräder welche ich erst bestellt hatte, würden wieder storniert, weil keine Lieferzeit bekannt war. Naja hat ja jetzt alles geklappt und der nun verbaute LRS gefällt mir eh viel besser. Ähnlichkeit, findest Du? Die Rahmen sind beide silber.??Grüsse


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juli 2020)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Danke noch einmal für die Infos zu Kurbelund Innenlager. Es ist endlich fertig, nach endloser Warterei auf die Hopeteile. ? Anhang anzeigen 1079550



Hast Du auch eine Komomponentenliste?


----------



## connerthesaint (17. Juli 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht



Mir auch gerade aufgefallen


----------



## Fledermausland (17. Juli 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hast Du auch eine Komomponentenliste?


 
Rahmen Nicolai argon glf L
Gabel Lyrik ultimate 160
Bremsen Magura mt5+ Trailhebel
Schaltset Shimano slx 10-45 12 fach
Laufräder Hope pro 4 ztr flow mk3 sapim speichen Nippel orange
Sattelstütze Rock shox reverb 200
Sattel Nukeproof
Sattelklemme Hope
Steuersatz unten Hope
Steuersatz oben Hope
Vorbau Hope
Lenker Renthal lite bar
Innenlager Rotor
Reifen Schwalbe Hans dampf fat albert
Pedale Spank spike
Kurbel Race Face Atlas fr
Kettenblatt Garbaruk non boost 32t
Grüsse
Griffe Race face nelson


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juli 2020)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Rahmen Nicolai argon glf L
> Gabel Lyrik ultimate 160
> Bremsen Magura mt5+ Trailhebel
> Schaltset Shimano slx 10-45 12 fach
> ...



Super, danke


----------



## svennox (2. August 2020)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Danke noch einmal für die Infos zu Kurbelund Innenlager. Es ist endlich fertig, nach endloser Warterei auf die Hopeteile. ? Anhang anzeigen 1079550


sehr gut !
ps. das mit dem unnötige ewige warten müssen .. auf die Hope-Teile ..
kann / muss ich leider zustimmen .. es nervt !!!
ABER ok. .. missen .. möchte ich die Hope-Teile trotzdem nicht !!!


----------



## numinisflo (28. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 981036Anhang anzeigen 981037Anhang anzeigen 981038


Mega gut das Bike. Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen mir ein N als Alternative zum Hightower aufzubauen.

Genau so wäre es mein Favorit. Ist ein L oder?


----------



## S-H-A (28. August 2020)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mega gut das Bike. Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen mir ein N als Alternative zum Hightower aufzubauen.
> 
> Genau so wäre es mein Favorit. Ist ein L oder?


Ja, L. Hab das Nicolai als Alternative zum Bronson V3 aufgebaut. Das V3 wird nun deutlich weniger bewegt. Das GLF geht extrem gut runter. Klare Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (29. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ja, L. Hab das Nicolai als Alternative zum Bronson V3 aufgebaut. Das V3 wird nun deutlich weniger bewegt. Das GLF geht extrem gut runter. Klare Empfehlung.


Danke Dir.
Werde das mal durchdenken, bin tatsächlich noch nie 27,5“ gefahren, nur 29“.
Aber ich hab tierisch Bock auf das Bike und werde die nächsten Wochen mal das Projekt starten, evtl. vorher mal nach einer Testmöglichkeit schauen.


----------



## S-H-A (29. August 2020)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> Werde das mal durchdenken, bin tatsächlich noch nie 27,5“ gefahren, nur 29“.
> Aber ich hab tierisch Bock auf das Bike und werde die nächsten Wochen mal das Projekt starten, evtl. vorher mal nach einer Testmöglichkeit schauen.



Machen! Ist steh total auf dieses Bike. Einziger Nachteil, wie ich finde, ist das 83mm Tretlager. Die Kurbelauswahl ist begrenzt... 
Ja, testen ist nicht soo leicht. Beim ersten rollen denkt man: Oh je...
Nach 2, 3 längeren Trails kommt dann das Aha. Man muss sich echt drauf einlassen, aber dann....
Das GLF ist echt ein genialer Allrounder der, je nach Reifenwahl, alles mitmacht. Von Bikepark bis Alpencross.


----------



## Odysseus123 (16. September 2020)

So, fertig ist es. ARGON GTB in XL.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. September 2020)

Auch gerade bestellt


----------



## MLK-LAW (29. September 2020)

Odysseus123 schrieb:


> So, fertig ist es. ARGON GTB in XL.


Welche Felgen/Reifen-Kombi fährst du am HR? Wie eng gehts's da zu?


----------



## manuelschafer (30. September 2020)

Moin,
a) sagt mal welche(n) stealth dropper post ?
 b) @pratt was für ein Schutzblech hast du da/gebastelt?

(2,3 HR & 2,4 VR allerings mit Flow ohne Ex in 26"
breiter geht bei Schlamm hinten wohl eher nicht ohne Probleme)

edit
.. bin zufällig und laut Daniel an sein GTB-Proto gekommen.
etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel als das Fr und AM mit zusätzlich tiefem Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicbmxtb (30. September 2020)

Was heißt für dich viel bei welchem Budget? 31, 8 oder doch eher 31,6?  Auf dem Foto sieht es ein bisschen nach einem Argon AM aus, dürfte vermutlich auch 26" sein, wenn man die Gabel mit in Betracht zieht? GTB ist ja 29.


----------



## manuelschafer (30. September 2020)

genau war ein Zahlendreher
Im Nicolai-Garantieschein steht Prototyp GTB,
und ja 26" mit einem +++ an ->> Oberrohrlänge.. 

Hub, naja bin 175 und werd mal die Moveloc auf Funktion prüfen..

edit

@pratt da war das Blech am Argon Am wie im Zitat verlinkt gemeint PM


----------



## pratt (1. Oktober 2020)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> und b) @pratt was für ein geiles Schutzblech hast du da/gebastelt?


Meinst du mich? Das bezieht sich auf welches meiner Räder, welches Foto?


----------



## manuelschafer (9. Oktober 2020)

Habe vermessen , was ein Bike...

LW65° zu SW72°, custom/Prototyp GTB nur eben bei 150mm in 26"


@pratt da war das Blech am Argon Am wie im Zitat verlinkt gemeint PM

Ganz so hoch muss der Vorbau allerdings nicht sein wie hier probiert:




PAINTJOB, Candy blue semipermeable glaze


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich will das schwarze Dingen über der kettenstrebe abhaben, Wie und wo habt ihr den Schalt Zug verlegt?


----------



## S-H-A (9. Oktober 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich will das schwarze Dingen über der kettenstrebe abhaben, Wie und wo habt ihr den Schalt Zug verlegt?Anhang anzeigen 1130277


Warum?


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Oktober 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Warum?


Nun ich habe den Vorbau, Lenker und die Sattelstütze mittlerweile in Alu RAW, da stört mich das schwarze Dingens einfach. 

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal vorbeifahren und mir 2 Bremsleitungshalter anschweissen lassen. Die werden sich sich bedanken :-D


----------



## S-H-A (9. Oktober 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Nun ich habe den Vorbau, Lenker und die Sattelstütze mittlerweile in Alu RAW, da stört mich das schwarze Dingens einfach.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal vorbeifahren und mir 2 Bremsleitungshalter anschweissen lassen. Die werden sich sich bedanken :-D


Dir ist schon klar das es zum Schutz der Kettenstrebe gedacht ist und Kettenschlagen dämpft?


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ja, ich habe durchaus acht andere Fahrräder hier stehen, Nur an einem schlägt die Kette an die strebe, die ich darauf hin mit MarshGuard Slapper Tape umwickelt habe.
hängt ja auch immer davon ab, welche Übersetzung man fährt und wie doll das Schaltwerk gespannt ist.
Bei den älteren Modellen ist die Leitungsführung vom Oberrohr Aus heruntegeführt siehe Bild.


----------



## S-H-A (10. Oktober 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe durchaus acht andere Fahrräder hier stehen, Nur an einem schlägt die Kette an die strebe, die ich darauf hin mit MarshGuard Slapper Tape umwickelt habe.
> hängt ja auch immer davon ab, welche Übersetzung man fährt und wie doll das Schaltwerk gespannt ist.
> Bei den älteren Modellen ist die Leitungsführung vom Oberrohr Aus heruntegeführt siehe Bild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1130496


Ich fahr das GLF selber. In ruppigem Gelände. Das schlägt gut auf den Strebenschutz. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (10. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man es krachen lässt ist so ein Strebenschutz unabdingbar.


----------



## HaegarHH (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich überlege gerade eine grundlegende Konsolidierung meines Fuhrparks und ein wenig Neu-Ausrichtung   


Es wurde gebraucht hier über das Forum gekauft und diente mir treu während 1000km Alpentour 




danach noch die eine oder andere kleine Runde gefahren




meiner Freundin überlassen und als Teilespender missbraucht [A] Black Dragon … Build a Banshee Phantom





steht der Rahmen seitdem in der Ecke. 

Es ist ein *Nicolai Argon TB* - denke 2015 oder 2016 BJ, müsste ich noch mal nachschauen - in *Gr. L* und dem wunderschönen *semipermeable yellow glaze. *Steuersatz und Tretlager sind noch verbaut, müsste nachschauen welche, alles andere ist ab und weg. 

Bis auf eher sehr kleine und wenige Spuren, gibt es leider eine Ausnahme, weil ich den Halter von dem sch"(/)§/ Renthal Vorbau nicht vom Lenker abbekam und es so in die Tasche am Flughafen musste, wurde der Lack zwischen dem C und dem O leider abgekratzt, s. Bild. Ansonsten keine Dellen, Beulen etc.

Gäbe es hier in der familiären Runde Interessierte gegen ein realistisches Gebot oder soll ich es in den Bikemarkt stellen?


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Oktober 2020)

Suche nach Schutzblech Optionen Leute!

gibts was Besseres als die Mudhugger ?

Hinten am Argon, kann man ja durchaus gut verschrauben...


----------



## HaegarHH (14. Oktober 2020)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Suche nach Schutzblech Optionen Leute!
> 
> gibts was Besseres als die Mudhugger ?
> 
> Hinten am Argon, kann man ja durchaus gut verschrauben...


Gibt für kleines Geld bei Nicolai auf einen "Adapter" den Du unter den oberen Yoke schrauben kannst, wenn Du da die Bohrungen drin hast, dann hättest Du noch mehr Möglichkeiten


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Oktober 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Gibt für kleines Geld bei Nicolai auf einen "Adapter" den Du unter den oberen Yoke schrauben kannst, wenn Du da die Bohrungen drin hast, dann hättest Du noch mehr Möglichkeiten



sehr nice,... gibts davon ein Bild oder Link ?
muss N später mal mailen

edit
Ja die Bohrungen hat der Rahmen, ist hollow-weld, nicht hollow milled only!

Edit, habe gesehen, dass aber auch milled... die Schraubmöglichkeit hat!!


----------



## HaegarHH (18. Oktober 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade eine grundlegende Konsolidierung meines Fuhrparks und ein wenig Neu-Ausrichtung
> ...
> Gäbe es hier in der familiären Runde Interessierte gegen ein realistisches Gebot oder soll ich es in den Bikemarkt stellen?



Also das Argon ist schon auf dem Weg in die Kiste und zur Post. Hoffe auf neue Bilder vom neuen Aufbau hier.


----------



## Martin31008 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahr in der ersten Novemberwoche in Mehle vorbei und hole meins ab. Hoffe auf ne Proberunde mit dem Argon CX


----------



## JensXTR (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir ein Argon CX bestellt und freue mich schon auf die Ankunft im November....


----------



## Hotschy681 (31. Oktober 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Also das Argon ist schon auf dem Weg in die Kiste und zur Post. Hoffe auf neue Bilder vom neuen Aufbau hier.



Es gibt sogar nen Thread zum Aufbau:

Bitte hier entlang: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-nicolai-argon-tb.931087/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (31. Oktober 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich will das schwarze Dingen über der kettenstrebe abhaben, Wie und wo habt ihr den Schalt Zug verlegt?Anhang anzeigen 1130277


N verbaut wohl wieder den alten bewährten Strebenschutz

Zugführung kann bleiben (Kabelkanal ebenfalls integriert)






						ARGON GLF • Nicolai Bicycles
					






					www.nicolai-bicycles.com


----------



## Martin31008 (20. November 2020)

Ich mache mal keinen zehnseitigen AufbauThread auf, denn ich hab den Rahmen heute bei Nicolai abgeholt und das Fahrrad in anderthalb Stunden zusammen geschraubt...

Sind jetzt zwar so nicht die super tollen Teile, aber Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall...

gruss aus Hannover


----------



## andi. (27. November 2020)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich endlich mal Zeit. Teile sind jetzt fast alle da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 979606


Hi Andi,

gibt es zu dem Bike irgendwo updates? Konnte in deinen Fotos nichts finden


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2020)

Mein Argon GLF Mullet Singlespeed


----------



## Akira (3. Januar 2021)

@WODAN Interessanter Aufbau. Hast du irgendwo Daten zur Rahmengröße, Gewicht, Teilen bzw. kannst du ein paar Infos nennen? Für welchen Einsatzzweck nutzt du das Rad. 

Ich hab gerade so die Idee mir ein Singlespped GLF mit Riemen aufzubauen. Für Bikpark Downhill.


----------



## WODAN (4. Januar 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> @WODAN Interessanter Aufbau. Hast du irgendwo Daten zur Rahmengröße, Gewicht, Teilen bzw. kannst du ein paar Infos nennen? Für welchen Einsatzzweck nutzt du das Rad.
> 
> Ich hab gerade so die Idee mir ein Singlespped GLF mit Riemen aufzubauen. Für Bikpark Downhill.



Moin,

Rahmen ist Größe L, Gewicht so wie auf dem Bild bei 13,4kg.
Teile sind sehr viele von Hope (Laufräder, Kurbel, V4 Bremsen), Vecnum Moveloc 200mm Stütze, Schwabe Bereifung (Hans Dampf/Magic Mary), Gabel RS Pike. Singlesepeed Kit von Gusset für XD Freilauf.
Singlespeed fahre ich erst seit ca. 250km, vorher mit 1x11 XTR/Sram 11-42 Ritzel.

Einsatzbereich ist sehr breit gefächert. Generell würde ich mich als "abfahrtsorientiert" beschreiben.
Bike macht von Park bis lokalen Singletrails alles mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (4. Januar 2021)

Bin mittlerweile bei 14,8 gut investierten Kilos.


----------



## JensXTR (5. Januar 2021)

nun fertig....


----------



## OldSchool (6. Januar 2021)

JensXTR schrieb:


> nun fertig....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1182471
> 
> ...


Korrekt Chef.


----------



## Akira (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier jemanden im Raum Magdeburg der ein Arogn GLF in Gr. M o. L fährt?


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2021)

Heute aus der Aufzuchtstation abgeholt, Mullet 27,5"/26" in Sondergröße "Zwerg".

Argon "Secondo", noch nicht ganz Finalzustand:




Und Daheim im Endzustand (solange es noch sauber ist, darf es im Wohnzimmer residieren):




Haben es nicht gewogen, aber vom Gefühl her beim hochtragen liegt es Massenmäßig nicht über seinem Kumpel Argon "Primero". Also irgendwas zwischen 15 und 16 kg. Das passt für mich.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Januar 2021)

Hab die Müllauto-Gabel dann doch noch mal ausgetauscht. Macht jetzt noch mehr Spaß das GTB. Dachte eigentlich das kann man nicht mehr steigern, aber geht doch


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2021)

Nabend,
Hat Jemand ein defektes Schaltauge vom Argon GLF in "-1" übrig. Das Gewinde kann komplett ausgenudelt sein oder krumm, wird dann abgesägt.
Will meinen Singlespeeder eine saubere Optik verpassen und dann komische Schaltauge stört mich.
Danke 🤘


----------



## Odysseus123 (25. Januar 2021)

Gestern schön im Wald gewesen....


----------



## Martin31008 (25. Januar 2021)

@Odysseus123 Kannst du ein Bild vom Flaschenhalter machen? 

Hat noch jemand den Flaschenhalter auf den Zughaltern montiert?


----------



## Fledermausland (27. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (2. Februar 2021)

Na wo war ich denn heute?

da liegt mein drittes baby im Kofferraum


----------



## r4sta-jn (3. Februar 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> @Odysseus123 Kannst du ein Bild vom Flaschenhalter machen?
> 
> Hat noch jemand den Flaschenhalter auf den Zughaltern montiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1194864





Schaust du hier ;-)


----------



## YZ-Rider (15. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen, 

Frage an die GLF Fahrer mit 83 mm Tretlager:
Wie schaut eure Kurbel-Kettenblatt Konfiguration für eine saubere Kettenlinie für einen 11/12 fach Antrieb aus?
Auswahl ist begrenzt, gerade jetzt durch Corona...

Habt ihr die Tretlager mit Spacern nach Anleitung montiert und dann ein Non Boost Kettenblatt montiert, oder wie schaut die gängige Lösung aus?

Hatte über das Wochenende ein GLF in M zum testen. Hardtail fahren macht zur Abwechslung zum Fully super Spaß und jetzt liebäugele ich mit einem GLF in S als Ergänzung zu meinem G15 in S 
Gerade in den Wintermonaten und bei leichteren Touren wäre es perfekt 

Ride on!


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Februar 2021)

Gute Frage, 
hab ich gerade meine Lösung gesucht für mein bestelltes GLF: 
Saint mit non Boost 1x12. Kettenblatt von Aliexpress... (Fahr ich auf Saint, XT, und Xtr Kurbeln und ist super! Wird halt öfters getauscht...) Liegt bereits im Keller. Das Argon kommt in kw10...

Das größere Problem im Moment für mich, falls einer Ahnung hat:
Gabel Offset beim GLF, wobei ich das neue Rad mit 29" zusammenbauen will. Ein 27plus Hardtail hatte ich mal und der Abstand zum Ion 16 soll etwas deutlicher werden. Die große Gabel braucht man ja eh...
Gruß Alex


----------



## Martin31008 (15. Februar 2021)

Also mein 83er Tretlager am GLF hat kein Spacer. Ist aber auch ein Descant oder wie das heißt. Kettenblatt habe ich ein 30er von Race Face mit 4 Schrauben und da gibt es kein Boost.

Gabel habe ich am GLF eine Fox36 die ist für 27,5+/29


----------



## brigdompteur (16. Februar 2021)

Ich bin mein GLF mit einer Hope in Non Boost gefahren und ein Spacer von rechts nach links verbaut.


----------



## MrE (22. März 2021)

Nicolai Argon glf in XL, gekauft im Januar diesen Jahres.
Rahmen und evtl. ein paar Anbauteile stehen zum Verkauf.
Bei Interesse bitte melden, sonst geht der Rahmen in den Bikemarkt und Ebay.


----------



## mnm (25. März 2021)

Der Rahmen aus der Anzeige von oben , heute fertig geworden 😊


----------



## schnitzeljagt (26. März 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Der Rahmen aus der Anzeige von oben , heute fertig geworden



Schoener (!) , schlicht-klarer Aufbau   

Glueckwunsch!

Best!

Gruesse, der M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnm (26. März 2021)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Schoener (!) , schlicht-klarer Aufbau
> 
> Glueckwunsch!
> 
> ...


Danke , schwarze Nicolai Rahmendecals und Schutzfolie kommen noch drauf und die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch länger gemacht !


----------



## Fledermausland (26. März 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Danke , schwarze Nicolai Rahmendecals und Schutzfolie kommen noch drauf und die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch länger gemacht !


Moin,
ich glaub ich würd gar keine decals draufmachen. Sieht so schön clean aus.👌


----------



## mnm (26. März 2021)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich glaub ich würd gar keine decals draufmachen. Sieht so schön clean aus.👌


Ich muss es mir noch überlegen , Raw/Black war eigentlich das Ziel deswegen auch die orangen Addix Schriftzüge entfernt und schwarze Versteller an der Fox Gabel


----------



## dom_i (26. März 2021)

Würd ich genauso unterschreiben, keine schwarzen Decals.
Wenn ich das so sehe, werd ich wieder weich... _haben will_


----------



## mnm (30. März 2021)

Ich hab die Bremsleitung am HR neu eingebaut und auch den Leitungsabgang verändert , so finde ich es schöner 😊


----------



## Akira (13. April 2021)

Hat jemand ein aktuelles Argon AM mit Slide Ausfallenden und Bilder davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (6. Mai 2021)

Argon GLF nach den ersten Kilometern, nach 6 Monaten nur Crosser fahren endlich wieder Trails unter die Reifen nehmen. *🙏*


----------



## Martin31008 (6. Mai 2021)

Ich hab den Argon Crosser gerade mit in Berlin und inspiziere Wannsee, Tempelhofer Feld und Teptrower Park


...und am Brückentag nach Himmelfahrt werd ich die orangen Zuhüllen gegen schwarze tauschen


----------



## mauricer (25. Mai 2021)

Bin am WE ein Testbike (Argon GTB PI) von Nicolai Probe gefahren und war sehr begeistert. Wirklich ein super Rad, wenn auch in L einen Tick zu klein. Auch die 120mm waren auf einigen Trails zu wenig und die dünnen Reifen waren auch ne Umstellung.


Daher mal meine Frage in die Runde an die Argon AM Piloten. Wie ist es denn damit bestellt, da geht ja mehr in Sachen Federweg und der Lenkwinkel ist auch nicht so steil. Könnt ihr mal etwas zu den Fahreigenschaften oder Unterschieden sagen? Leider gibt es das ja nur Non-Boost, aber vielleicht finde ich ja mal einen gebrauchten Rahmen. 

Ich werde mich nun langsam vortesten und als nächstes Mal auf das Saturn 14 PI steigen.


----------



## manuelschafer (25. Mai 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Bin am WE ein Testbike (Argon GTB PI) von Nicolai Probe gefahren und war sehr begeistert. Wirklich ein super Rad, wenn auch in L einen Tick zu klein. Auch die 120mm waren auf einigen Trails zu wenig und die dünnen Reifen waren auch ne Umstellung.
> 
> 
> Daher mal meine Frage in die Runde an die Argon AM Piloten. Wie ist es denn damit bestellt, da geht ja mehr in Sachen Federweg und der Lenkwinkel ist auch nicht so steil. Könnt ihr mal etwas zu den Fahreigenschaften oder Unterschieden sagen? Leider gibt es das ja nur Non-Boost, aber vielleicht finde ich ja mal einen gebrauchten Rahmen.
> ...


Mo im Bikemarkt war gerade ein AM, die Geo ist auch total Klasse! Musst du ebenfalls mal testen (lässt keine Wünsche offen..) und ggf gleich am Werk mitnehmen


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Daher mal meine Frage in die Runde an die Argon AM Piloten. Wie ist es denn damit bestellt, da geht ja mehr in Sachen Federweg und der Lenkwinkel ist auch nicht so steil. Könnt ihr mal etwas zu den Fahreigenschaften oder Unterschieden sagen? Leider gibt es das ja nur Non-Boost, aber vielleicht finde ich ja mal einen gebrauchten Rahmen.


Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren ein Argon GPI mit 160 mm Gabelfederweg. Kann nicht klagen. Zu den Unterschieden mit weniger Gabelfederweg beim Argon kann ich nichts sagen, da ich vorher nur ein Helius hatte. Das bin ich allerdings mit 120 mm Federweg gefahren. Also, weder die Geo, noch den Gabelfederweg des Argon möchte ich mehr missen. Vor allem nicht wenn bergab und rumpelig. Klettert allerdings auch gut, wenn es mal unbedingt sein muss....
Naja, und weil ich es so mag, hab ich seit ein paar Monaten noch ein zweites Argon GPI, ebenfalls mit 160 mm Gabelfederweg. Allerdings als Mullet. Fährt sich genauso entspannt runterwärts und zickt auch bergauf nicht rum.
Und 2,4er Söckchen auf 25-26 mm Felgeninnenweite reichen mir zumindest.


----------



## mauricer (25. Mai 2021)

Danke dir. Hast du damit jemals ein Fully vermisst? Welches Terrain fährst du denn mit dem Argon?


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2021)

Nein, die Fullys vermisse ich nicht mehr. Als das erste Argon kam, wurden die Fullys immer seltener bewegt. Ich habe dann 2019 die Wildsau verkauft und 2020 das Helius.
Mit den Argons fahre ich alles, von flowig mit schönen Anliegern, bis rumpelig. Auch "Stolperbiken", wenn sehr rumpelig. Gerne auch mal Park, wobei ich größere Hüpfereien nicht mache. Das liegt aber am Alter und den vom Handball ramponierten Kniegelenken.
Rumpelig heisst bei mir die Kategorie der Klassiker am Gardasee. Navene, Skull, Monte Zugna. Melonen- und Kürbisschotter halt.
Das war beim "Einfahren" des ersten Argon 2016 auf dem Navene. Damals gerade abgeholt und ab an den Lago. Dort sind halt so die Trailkategorien, die ich mag und für die ich die Argons haben wollte.


----------



## mauricer (27. Mai 2021)

Danke. Ideal wäre es wenn ein Argon AM noch ein bisschen mehr Reifenbreite hinten zulassen würde. Aber ist schon sehr nah dran meinen Vorstellungen. Hab im Juni die Chance mal das neue Saturn 14 GPI zu testen. Dann schau ich mal weiter.


----------



## TheTomminator (27. Mai 2021)

Vieleicht wäre auch ein GLF GPI interessant...


----------



## Holland (27. Mai 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Danke. Ideal wäre es wenn ein Argon AM noch ein bisschen mehr Reifenbreite hinten zulassen würde. Aber ist schon sehr nah dran meinen Vorstellungen. Hab im Juni die Chance mal das neue Saturn 14 GPI zu testen. Dann schau ich mal weiter.



Das ist wirklich das einzige, was ich an meinem ollen 26er Pinion AM schon immer zu knapp fand.
Aber warum nicht das GLF, wenn mehr Reifen hinten reinpassen soll? Könnte man ja auch als Mullet aufbauen.

Gruss
Holland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (27. Mai 2021)

Ich hadere beim GLF etwas mit dem extrem flachen Lenkwinkel. Das AM erscheint mir insgesamt etwas ausgewogener und trotzdem belastbar auf unterschiedlichem Terrain. Und hinten 2,4 mit vorne 2,6 kann ja auch ausreichen. Aber vielleicht muss ich auch das einmal fahren.


----------



## Holland (28. Mai 2021)

Nach den sehr positiven Erfahrungen mit dem flachen Last Glen würde heute dem GLF den Vorzug geben. Geht noch besser im groben Geläuf, wird nicht schlechter klettern. An den flachen LW gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.
Natürlich Pinion-Version. Am VR aber mit schlanken 29“, weil ich Reifen mit mehr als 2,5“ am VR im Lenkverhalten nicht so doll finde.


----------



## mauricer (27. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand noch einen alten Argon AM Rahmen in L über, der nicht mehr gebraucht wird?


----------



## gakul (5. Juli 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich hadere beim GLF etwas mit dem extrem flachen Lenkwinkel. Das AM erscheint mir insgesamt etwas ausgewogener und trotzdem belastbar auf unterschiedlichem Terrain. Und hinten 2,4 mit vorne 2,6 kann ja auch ausreichen. Aber vielleicht muss ich auch das einmal fahren.


das GLF hat einen Lenkwinkel von 63 Grad. Im Sag kommt das beim Hardtail fast auf 65 Grad. Extrem ist es nicht.


----------



## mauricer (5. Juli 2021)

Dann muss ich es echt mal fahren. Nur schade, dass es kein 29er ist.


----------



## brigdompteur (5. Juli 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich es echt mal fahren. Nur schade, dass es kein 29er ist.


Es ist zwar kein 29er aber 29er Bereifung hat noch reichlich platz.
Ich bin es so eine zeitlang gefahren und hatte nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## manuelschafer (13. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Juli 2021)

Hi,

ich fahre ein GLF in L mit 29er Laufrädern. Lyrik 160mm drin. Herrlich! 

War mit 27,5" zu nah an meinem ION.

Gerne Probe zu fahren. Nähe Koblenz. 

Gruß


----------



## Fledermausland (13. Juli 2021)

Magst du ein Bild posten von deinem 29 er glf?
Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (13. Juli 2021)

Moin, nachdem ich kein BMXTB Race gefunden habe, musste ein Argon CC in S als Pumptrack Bike herhalten . Gates Carbondrive wird irgendwann dazukommen.


----------



## chris79 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo! 
Was habt ihr für Reifen in eurem Argon GTB? Ich fahre derzeit noch RaceKing/CrossKing in 2.2 möchte aber etwas trailtauglicheres breiteres mehr dämpfendes. Nun ist ja leider nicht viel Platz hinten…
1000 Dank für eure Anregungen!


----------



## Odysseus123 (13. Juli 2021)

MountainKing hinten und vorne. BG


----------



## beetle367 (13. Juli 2021)

Ebenfalls MountainKing vorne und hinten, jeweils 2,3 Breite.


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Juli 2021)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Magst du ein Bild posten von deinem 29 er glf?
> Vg


Mach ich nachher.


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Juli 2021)

Hi, erstmal liegend. Sattelstütze ist mittlerweile da und verstellbar 👍🏼
Unten sieht man die Länge von Helius Fr 26", Ion 16 27,5" und dem Argon glf mit 29" Allesamt RH L😆. Stehen auf dem Boden und der Keller unter der Garage ist nicht so hoch 😂. 
Bei Gelegenheit in Action, wenn ihr wollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (14. Juli 2021)

Danke fürs Bild. Kannst du kurz was zu der Reifenbreite sagen. Ist das eine 29er lyrik oder für 27.5?


----------



## Rockyalex! (14. Juli 2021)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Danke fürs Bild. Kannst du kurz was zu der Reifenbreite sagen. Ist das eine 29er lyrik oder für 27.5?


27,5 plus und 29" ist denke ich gleich. 
Es sind 2,3 er MAXXIS. Ich wollte es ein wenig spritzig haben 😂. Ausfallende ist lang und den Restplatz siehst du auf den Bildern.


----------



## .linse (16. Juli 2021)




----------



## wolfi_1 (16. August 2021)

Hat hier jemand sein GLF mit einer Rohloff aufgebaut ?

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## kraftl (18. August 2021)

Argon Road nach И-Kosmetik...


----------



## MLK-LAW (11. September 2021)

Weiß wer was es mit den Rahmen ( GAM und GEN) auf sich hat - bin da zufällig auf der Nicolai-Seite drüber gestolpert.






						Nicolai-ARGON GAM-Tech-Sheet-2022 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				








						Nicolai-ARGON-GEN Tech-Sheet-2022 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Bernz (11. September 2021)

Geolution All Mountain
Geolution ENduro

Vielleicht kommt da was Neues?!?


----------



## Martin31008 (11. September 2021)

Interessant.... 

29er mit 140mm als All Mountain und 27,5+ mit 160mm als Gravity?

Lenkwinkel 63 und 65 Grad. ist das viel?

Es gab doch mal ein Argon mit 150mm ohne Geolution oder ist das noch im Programm?


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. September 2021)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Weiß wer was es mit den Rahmen ( GAM und GEN) auf sich hat - bin da zufällig auf der Nicolai-Seite drüber gestolpert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bist du dahin gekommen ?
Bei den Tech sheets finde ich diese links nicht.

Das GEN sollte der GLF Nachfolger sein (Geo ist bis auf den Sitzrohrüberstand identisch).
Das deckt sich auch mit den Informationen die Nicolai bezügl. meiner noch in Abstimmung befindlichen GLF Bestellung herausgelassen hat.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## MLK-LAW (12. September 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wie bist du dahin gekommen ?
> Bei den Tech sheets finde ich diese links nicht.
> 
> Das GEN sollte der GLF Nachfolger sein (Geo ist bis auf den Sitzrohrüberstand identisch).
> ...


Versuch mal einen ARGON GTB Rahmen zu konfigurieren - da pappen die dann plötzlich hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project-light (20. November 2021)

Hab mein GLF mal schnell aufgebaut. 
VG Andreas


----------



## Chriz87 (21. November 2021)

Gibt es Probleme bei dem riemen und schlamm?


----------



## project-light (21. November 2021)

Auf meiner ersten Testfahrt hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Riemen. Mag natürlich an meinen speziellen Matschreifen liegen, die den Schlamm gar nicht erst Richtung Riemen transportieren 🤣


----------



## Chriz87 (21. November 2021)

Ah, danke. 
Hätte in der Hinsicht bedenke weil es schon beim klassischen Antrieb im Ohr weh tut wenns dreckig wird.
Beim Riemen hat man ja noch mehr Fläche.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. November 2021)

Ich fahre seit über 5 Jahren Gates an meinen Argon. Bereifung HD, MM. Nö, Schlamm kein Problem.


----------



## Chriz87 (21. November 2021)

Danke für die Erfahrung


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2021)

Grüngrau RAL7009
Frische Farbe zurück aus Mehle.


----------



## Martin31008 (27. November 2021)

Was kostet so etwas und wie lange muss man warten?


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was kostet so etwas und wie lange muss man warten?


Am besten direkt bei Nicolai anfragen. 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (27. November 2021)

Toll super


----------



## project-light (27. November 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was kostet so etwas und wie lange muss man warten?


Wenn Du die Beschichtung meinst, ca. 285 € und ca. vier Wochen laut Webseite. Genauere Infos aber direkt bei Nicolai anfragen.


----------



## project-light (27. November 2021)

Da das aber hier ne Galerie ist, hier noch neue Fotos mit immer noch alten Reifen (Fahre gerade lieber als zu schrauben)


----------



## Lucky3176 (28. November 2021)

@project-light
falls du das Lupine Rücklicht fährst.... such mal nach der Sattelstrebenhalterung. 
Einfach zu montieren, hält bombenfest und fast unsichtbar....


----------



## project-light (28. November 2021)

@Lucky3176 
kannte ich noch nicht, super Tipp, danke! Werde mal 2 Stück ordern.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (28. November 2021)

Ich hatt da auch mal so´n Holzhäufchen am Wegesrand....



PS: Lang, lang ist´s her. Das 26er Argon ist mittlerweile geklaut

Gruesse aus LE

Der M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (30. November 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit über 5 Jahren Gates an meinen Argon. Bereifung HD, MM. Nö, Schlamm kein Problem.


Das kann ich so bestätigen. SChlamm, Schnee usw. sind kein Problem. Ebensowenig gibt es Verschleiss bei de Riemen und Edelstahl-Riemenscheiben. An der Riemensannung ändert sich auch fast nie etwas. Wirklich alles sehr Sorglos. Ich hatte nur ein einziges mal den Fall, dass ich einen Tannenzapfen auf der vorderen Riemenscheibe durchgewürgt hatte, dabei ist der Riemen aus der Führung gerutscht. Den bin ich aber noch drei weitere Monate gefahren und habe ihn dann vorsorglich gewechselt und habe den Alten als Ersatzteil liegen. Alles in allem wirklich sirglos. EInzig die korrekte Befestigung der vorderen Riemenscheibe sollte man hin und wieder prüfen, da sich die Spannmutter dafür mal lösen kann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2021)

Stimmt. Das mit der Riemenscheibe. Ist mir einmal bei Argon Primo passiert. Seitdem nenne ich das passende Werkzeug für die De-, bzw. Montage der Riemenscheibe mein eigen.


----------



## WODAN (30. November 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das mit der Riemenscheibe. Ist mir einmal bei Argon Primo passiert. Seitdem nenne ich das passende Werkzeug für die De-, bzw. Montage der Riemenscheibe mein eigen.



Grüße aus Wetterau.
Zeig mal bitte ein aktuelles Bild von Deinem Argon ;-)


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2021)

Argon Primo, oder Argon Secondo?
Bei Argon Secondo hat sich allerdings nichts geändert, seit Speedskaters Foto in Riva vom September. Und bei Argon Primo (noch) nichts. Da will ich allerdings Anfang nächstes Jahr dran. Also nicht direkt. Guru muss.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2021)

...also gut. Argon Secondo am 24.10.2021, größeres Bikefoto gibt es nur mit dem Fahrer:





Und Argon Primo am 26.06.2021. Ist noch unverändert, samt dem Dreck.


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Dezember 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...also gut. Argon Secondo am 24.10.2021, größeres Bikefoto gibt es nur mit dem Fahrer:
> Anhang anzeigen 1380905
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für eine Farbe beim Argon Secondo ?
British Racing Green ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2021)

Jawoll. Gesehen, verliebt, bestellt.


----------



## project-light (5. Dezember 2021)

War mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## Akira (19. Dezember 2021)

Adventsverlosung für WBR [Gewinn 7/7, Woche 3]: Nicolai Argon GAM-Rahmen
					

Heute wartet bei der WBR-Adventsverlosung ein besonderes Schmankerl auf euch! Nicolai stellt einenneuen Rahmen in Wunschfarbe zur Verfügung.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Januar 2022)

Argon GTB Winteredition. Sieht schon etwas ungewohnt aus mit dem kleinen Mudhugger an der Hero, aber dafür kein Matsch mehr im Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (8. Januar 2022)

Und die Gabel ist jetzt der Oberbringer und besser als alles von Fox oder lachen wir in 10 Jahren alle darüber wie man sich so einen quatsch ans Fahrrad bauen konnte? Ich fahr seit 1988 MTB und hab schon so einige "Innovationen" kommen und gehen sehen


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Januar 2022)

Ach naja, die Fox hatte auch gut funktioniert. Am Ende fährt jeder den Kompromiss, der für ihn am besten funktioniert. Fahreigenschaften und Wartbarkeit sind bei der Intend auf jeden Fall für mich top. Die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Schutzbläche an einer Fox sind dafür besser.


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Januar 2022)

Argon CX


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. Januar 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Und die Gabel ist jetzt der Oberbringer und besser als alles von Fox oder lachen wir in 10 Jahren alle darüber wie man sich so einen quatsch ans Fahrrad bauen konnte? Ich fahr seit 1988 MTB und hab schon so einige "Innovationen" kommen und gehen sehen



Was sind die Innovationen neben der unauffälligen Funktion: (zumindest bei der EDGE):


Freie Wahl des Achstandards (20/110, 15/110, 15/100).
Freie Wahl des Bremsstandards (Boost/Nonboost)
Reifenfreiheit bis 3.25 Zoll
Alle Reifengrößen von 26 - 29 möglich. (Das Nutze ich auch)
Einfache Wartung
Sensiblere Funktion bei Rahmen mit sehr flachem Lenkwinkel (Verglichen mit Fox 36 im GPI)
Einfaches Traveln

Ich hab schon zwei 29er Edge.
Meine beiden Fox 36 (27.5 und 20/110) dienen nur noch als Backup für Notfälle.
Nachdem es keine neuen Gabeln mit 20/110 Achse und Nonboost mehr gibt ist die Edge für mich alternativlos.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Januar 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Freie Wahl des Achstandards (20/110, 15/110, 15/100).
> Freie Wahl des Bremsstandards (Boost/Nonboost)


Das ist bei der Hero auf jeden Fall etwas eingeschränkter. Gibt nur Boost und 15/110. Als ich die erste gekauft hatte gingen auch nur 180er Bremsscheiben, aber das hat sich wohl geändert. Die Edge ist deutlich universeller vom Einsatzbereich.


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2022)

Bin jetzt auch Argon Besitzer. Rein optisch bin ich begeistert, jetzt bin ich auf die Performance gespannt. 

Ein paar Dinge sind noch zu tun, neue Reifen und Tubeless auf alle Fälle. Die Reifenfreiheit sieht mir recht begrenzt aus. 

Ob mir die Tune Turnstange taugt bleibt auch noch offen.

Absenkbare Stütze steht vermutlich auch irgendwann an.

Überrascht wurde ich nur durch das fehlen der Flaschenhalter Bohrungen. Jetzt bin ich am rätseln. Fidlock? Will auch gerne gleich die Pumpe und ein kleines Tool verstauen. Mal sehen…


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Januar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Überrascht wurde ich nur durch das fehlen der Flaschenhalter Bohrungen.


Am Sattelrohr? Das war bei mir auch so und hatte mich am Anfang auch etwas geärgert, dass ich da bei der Bestellung nicht extra noch mal gefragt hab.


----------



## Martin31008 (27. Januar 2022)

Die Einziehmuttern für den Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr musst du extra bestellen.

Aber du weißt schon dass du die zwei unteren Zughalter am Unterrohr zum Flaschenhalter umfunktionieren kannst?


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Die Bohrungen am Sitzrohr musst du extra bestellen.
> 
> Aber du weißt schon dass du die zwei unteren Zughalter am Unterrohr zum Flaschenhalter umfunktionieren kannst?


Ja jetzt weiß ich es. 😉

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Die Einziehmuttern für den Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr musst du extra bestellen.
> 
> Aber du weißt schon dass du die zwei unteren Zughalter am Unterrohr zum Flaschenhalter umfunktionieren kannst?


Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht wie das gehen soll. Bei mir sind die Zughalter so positioniert:


----------



## Martin31008 (30. Januar 2022)

Normal haben die einen anderen Abstand


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Januar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht wie das gehen soll. Bei mir sind die Zughalter so positioniert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1411197



Ruf doch mal bei Nicolai an.
Ich vermute das kann schnell gelöst werden.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## numinisflo (30. Januar 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal bei Nicolai an.
> Ich vermute das kann schnell gelöst werden.
> Lg
> Wolfgang


Ja das werde ich nächste Woche mal machen


----------



## pillehille (26. Februar 2022)

Endlich sind alle Komponenten angekommen und ich konnte den Aufbau abschließen…

Jetzt muss nur noch das Cockpit eingestellt werden


----------



## chrisspahn (26. Februar 2022)

Mein Schnäppchen ausm Sale!





Fährt geiler, als ich es fotografiert habe. Bei ner Vario-Stütze bin ich noch unschlüssig , das Konzept sollte wartungsarm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2022)

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für die "einfache" Version der Variostütze entschieden.


----------



## patrick_ (27. Februar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht wie das gehen soll. Bei mir sind die Zughalter so positioniert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1411197



Zur Info: Ist bei meinem Argon TB 2015 auch so. Damals wurde mir kommuniziert, dass man maximal 3 Gewinde ins Rohr macht. Ich hätte mir aussuchen können, ob 2 für einen Flaschenhalter positioniert sind oder ich lieber gleichmäßige Abstände für einen besseren Sitz der Züge will. Damals war ich Fan von Trinkblasen und entschied mich für die Lösung, die auch du hast. Dann habe ich doch zur Flasche gewechselt. Bei mir passt ein Wolfthooth B-Rad 4 Adapter, sodass ich einen Halter montieren konnte.

Template zum Ausdrucken und ausprobieren gibts hier:









						B-RAD Mounting Bases
					

The B-RAD system begins with a series of slotted Mounting Bases. Available in a variety of sizes, B-RAD bases can shift a bottle cage away from inconvenient rear shocks on your mountain bike, add room for tools or tubes below a bottle cage, or even provide space for a second bottle on...




					www.wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2022)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Zur Info: Ist bei meinem Argon TB 2015 auch so. Damals wurde mir kommuniziert, dass man maximal 3 Gewinde ins Rohr macht. Ich hätte mir aussuchen können, ob 2 für einen Flaschenhalter positioniert sind oder ich lieber gleichmäßige Abstände für einen besseren Sitz der Züge will. Damals war ich Fan von Trinkblasen und entschied mich für die Lösung, die auch du hast. Dann habe ich doch zur Flasche gewechselt. Bei mir passt ein Wolfthooth B-Rad 4 Adapter, sodass ich einen Halter montieren konnte.
> 
> Template zum Ausdrucken und ausprobieren gibts hier:
> 
> ...


Super Danke Dir für die Information. Ich habe auch schon Nicolai kontaktiert und dort wurde mir sofort geholfen. 
Nicolai würde mir die Halterung nachträglich machen.

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich das machen. Super Support.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2022)

pillehille schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1427703
> 
> Endlich sind alle Komponenten angekommen und ich konnte den Aufbau abschließen…
> 
> Jetzt muss nur noch das Cockpit eingestellt werden


Viel Spaß damit!

Hab' meins heute mal vom Dreck befreit ...


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Februar 2022)

Darf ich fragen welche rahmengröße das ist?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2022)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche rahmengröße das ist?


Größe S


----------



## Bernz (24. März 2022)

Hallo Alle,
hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Argon GLF. Den Rahmen und die XT Kurbel habe ich über den Bikemarkt erworben und in den letzten Tagen mit vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut. Die ersten Kilometer sind absolviert und ich bin mehr als begeistert von dem Rad. Ein "Do it all"-Bike vom Feinsten.

























Komponenten:
Argon GLF M raw
RS Yari Boost 160mm mit MST Kartusche und Ghetto-Coil Umbau
LRS Newmen A35 Boost Gen1
Kurbel XT (FC-M8130) mit absoluteBlack KB 30 oval
Schaltung GX Eagle
Bremse Geber XTR (BL-M988) Nehmer XT/XTR
Stütze Vecnum Nivo 212
Vorbau/Spacer/Lenker/Griffe/Pedale Syntace
Reifen V Conti TrailKing H Conti MountainKing
Mudguard Ikea Finfördela ;-)

Geniesst das Wochenende und das geniale Wetter.
Beste Grüße.


----------



## Martin31008 (25. März 2022)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Laatzen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Falls jemand Bock hat, ich verkaufe gerade eins


----------



## beetle (28. März 2022)

Dieses Holowmillloch ist auch ein übles Drecksloch, oder? Sammelt sich einiges an dort? Wieso machen die eigentlich nicht mehr die Holowweld Yorke?


----------



## gakul (28. März 2022)

beetle schrieb:


> Dieses Holowmillloch ist auch ein übles Drecksloch, oder? Sammelt sich einiges an dort? Wieso machen die eigentlich nicht mehr die Holowweld Yorke?


Ja, wenn man rückwarts fährt, wirds voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (28. März 2022)

Ja, macht Sinn. Trotzdem frage ich mich wieso die nicht mehr das Holowweld machen?


----------



## S-H-A (29. März 2022)

beetle schrieb:


> Ja, macht Sinn. Trotzdem frage ich mich wieso die nicht mehr das Holowweld machen?


So kann es gefräst werden. Spart (Personal) Zeit?
Gemutmaßt.

Steifer?
Gemutmaßt. 

Sieht geiler aus. 
Fakt.


----------



## project-light (16. April 2022)

Mein GLF Pinion mal wieder umgebaut


----------



## project-light (17. April 2022)

Fröhliche Ostern Ihr Argonauten😍


----------



## schnitzeljagt (18. April 2022)

OsterMontag.
26 Zoll.
Sachsen.
Hainer See.
☀️☮️



















Beste Gruesse: Der M.





...


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. April 2022)

ARGON GEN im Aufbau:





Größe L
29er Intend Edge mit 160mm
British Racing Green
Innenlager Hope, 68/73mm, noch aus meinem in 2012 verkauftem Helius Rahmen.
Shimano FC-M 8120-1 Kurbel 175mm mit 55er Kettenlinie und Adapter für 104mm BCD Kettenblätter.
Diese Woche sollte noch der Power2Max NG Spider kommen, damit da auch Wattmessung drin ist.
Rohloff mit Carrier S und 55mm Kettenlinie, 17er Ritzel.
Felge wird noch von der Mavic EX 729 auf eine Syntace W40 umgespeicht (26 Zoll Plus)
Kette wird Campa C9, vorderes KB 39 Zähne (Idworx).

Alles weitere in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Martin31008 (7. Mai 2022)

Mein Argon GLF in XL.

Ich hatte es geschlachtet um die Teile für mein EBoxx  zu bekommen,
Der Rahmen stand dann einzeln und als Frameset Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen, wollte aber keiner haben.

Jetzt baue ich es neu auf als 29er

Spaß hat es ja gemacht und auch die Blicke auf sich gezogen.
Aber ob ich noch mal 1200€ für eine orange Fox36 investieren werde?

Gruß aus Hannover von dem dessen Keller voll steht mit Fahrrädern…


----------



## brigdompteur (8. Mai 2022)

Ich bin das GLF ja auch lange Zeit als 29er gefahren und bereue den Verkauf schon ein wenig, weil ein Hardtail gehört irgendwie in jeden Haushalt. '.-)


----------



## Martin31008 (8. Mai 2022)

Ich hab noch ein CX und ein GTB und ein Saturn und EBoxx, kann also jeden Tag ein anderes Rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (9. Mai 2022)

-


----------



## detlefracing (10. Mai 2022)

hier mal mein Argon frisch aufgebaut.
Ja, über die Kefü kann man sich optisch streiten aber ich habe keine Lust auf das Geklimper


----------



## OldSchool (10. Mai 2022)

detlefracing schrieb:


> hier mal mein Argon frisch aufgebaut.
> Ja, über die Kefü kann man sich optisch streiten aber ich habe keine Lust auf das Geklimper


Korrekt👍


----------



## raubjan (11. Mai 2022)

doch noch teilen, bevor es vielleicht demnächst schweren herzens weg geht. ist mir dann doch zu anstrengend, besonders beim treten...
nur falls sich jemand dafür interessiert...


----------



## Jack22001 (18. Mai 2022)

Bin am überlegen mir ein Argon GLF aufzubauen. Hat jemand eins in der Schweiz oder an der Grenze zu DE, was ich mal Probefahren könnte (Grösse ca M, S würde auch gehen)?
In der N-Map (Experify) ist keines in der Nähe.

Ich weiss recht unwahrscheinlich, aber fragen kann man ja mal


----------



## fleischist (28. Juni 2022)

Gilt ein GX auch für die Argon Gallerie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (28. Juni 2022)

Ein GX hat sich noch nicht bei mir verirrt, aber drei Argons kann man auf dem Bild entdecken… Und Pfui, mein erstes Fully


----------



## Hanswirt (3. Juli 2022)

detlefracing schrieb:


> hier mal mein Argon frisch aufgebaut.
> Ja, über die Kefü kann man sich optisch streiten aber ich habe keine Lust auf das Geklimper


Interessant, ein GAM mit einer SID. Mit wieviel Federweg fährst du? Laut TechSheet sollten es ja mindestens 140 mm sein. Das gibt die SID doch nicht her, oder?


----------



## detlefracing (4. Juli 2022)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Interessant, ein GAM mit einer SID. Mit wieviel Federweg fährst du? Laut TechSheet sollten es ja mindestens 140 mm sein. Das gibt die SID doch nicht her, oder?



Fahre die SID mit 120 mm Federweg, um die Einbaulänge auszugleichen, habe ich den Reset Steuersatz mit Erhöhung unten. Passt für mich ziemlich gut....


----------



## stöpsel84 (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo liebe Nicolai Gemeinde, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem klassischen Nicolai Argon CC in Gr. M, hat da vielleicht noch einer einen Rahmen über? Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Freefall79 (24. Juli 2022)




----------



## shibboleth (25. Juli 2022)

Die ersten paar Touren gefahren, Fazit: geil. Fährt sich vong Sitzposition her wie mein G1, nur spritziger und schneller bergauf, und bergab muss ich immer dran denken dass es nicht das G1 ist und nicht ganz so reinhalten. 😉 Macht aber tierisch Laune. Bisschen so‘n Schwergewichtenduristencrosscountrymountaindowndingens. Bin sehr happy.


----------



## Eintopf (27. Juli 2022)




----------



## shibboleth (11. August 2022)

Ich mag die Karre! Hab den passenden Reifendruck gefunden und finde den "bocksteifen Rechteckrohr-Hinterbau" den niemand braucht (O-Ton GAM-Vorstellungskommentare im Forum) ziemlich komfortabel. Mein Santa Cruz Carbon Chameleon war um Welten unbequemer.

Nur der E-Thirteen-Dropper ist schon kaputt. Kam erst immer langsamer raus und jetzt garnicht mehr. Experiment "billigen Dropper testen" gescheitert, Fox Transfer bestellt.


----------



## detlefracing (12. August 2022)

Ich muss ja auch sagen... die Pike passt richtig gut farblich in das Rad  
2 ter Flaschenhalter unter dem Oberrohr macht sich bei dem aktuellen Wetter noch gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswirt (22. August 2022)




----------



## wolfi_1 (11. September 2022)

Endlich fertig nachdem diesen Sommer immer irgendwas anderes wichiger war.

Argon GEN Größe L
29er Intend Edge mit 160mm
British Racing Green
Moveloc 170 Stütze.
Innenlager Hope, 68/73mm, noch aus meinem in 2012 verkauftem Helius Rahmen.
Shimano FC-M 8120-1 Kurbel 175mm mit 55er Kettenlinie und Power2Max NG Spider.
Rohloff mit Carrier S und 55mm Kettenlinie, 17er Ritzel.
Felge wird noch von der Mavic EX 729 auf eine Syntace W40 umgespeicht (26 Zoll Plus)
Kette Campa C9, vorderes KB 39 Zähne (Idworx)
Bremse Trigura Gustavissima.
Reifen 26x3.0  (Wtb Ranger, Surly Knard)









Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. September 2022)

Ich liebäugel ja auch mit einer Flash für mein Argon Primo, da es ein Mullet werden soll und ich deswegen ne Gabel für 27,5" brauche. Wie empfindlich ist so ne Upside-Down Gabel hinsichtlich Steinschläge? Wenn ich mir die Gleitrohre von meiner jetzigen Manitou so ansehe....


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. September 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel ja auch mit einer Flash für mein Argon Primo, da es ein Mullet werden soll und ich deswegen ne Gabel für 27,5" brauche. Wie empfindlich ist so ne Upside-Down Gabel hinsichtlich Steinschläge? Wenn ich mir die Gleitrohre von meiner jetzigen Manitou so ansehe....


Das wird überbewertet. Ist ein Verschleissteil und bei Intend recht günstig.
Gabeln mach ich nur noch in 29 Zoll da für alles passend, wird dann auf die benötigte EBH runtergetravelt.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. September 2022)

Ok, danke. Dann weiss ich schon mal Bescheid. Da kann ich mal in Verhandlungen treten, ob sie mir ne Edge bauen, die bei meinem Fliegengewicht auch ordentlich funzt. 29" ist bei mir grundsätzlich raus, weil Zwerg. 27,5" ist das höchste der Gefühle fürs Vorderrad. Hinten bleibt es bei 26". Sonst kann ich nicht übers Hinterrad vom Rad hüpfen, wenn es mal sein muss.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. November 2022)

Seit langem mal wieder Hardtail. Macht Laune


GAM Large
Lyrik Ultimate 150mm
XT 1x12
Hope V4
Acros Pedal
Acros Vorbau Stealth
Acros Lenker 25 Rise Stealth
Hope Fortus 29“
Fox Transfer 175mm
Maxxis Dissector
Maxxis Assegai
SQLab 611
SQLab 711 Griffe


----------



## TrustyTourist (5. November 2022)

Hi, hier mein Argon GEN in Größe L, welches ich vor zwei Monaten aufgebaut habe:

Farbe: Textrure Black Matt
Gabel: Fox 36 Performance Elite 160 mm 27,5"
Dropper: Fox Transfer 150 mm
Bremsen und Antrieb: Shimano XT


----------



## eric_est.85 (6. November 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich mache mal keinen zehnseitigen AufbauThread auf, denn ich hab den Rahmen heute bei Nicolai abgeholt und das Fahrrad in anderthalb Stunden zusammen geschraubt...
> 
> Sind jetzt zwar so nicht die super tollen Teile, aber Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall...
> 
> ...


Hallo in die Runde,
habe vor mir in Kürze ein ARGON zu ordern. Reicht es, wenn ich beim Bestellprozess angebe, dass ich einen zweiten Flaschenhalter-Montageplatz benötige und die machen dann die Nietmuttern, an entsprechender Stelle in den Rahmen?


----------



## MB-Locke (6. November 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ARGON GEN im Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
Was ist das denn für ein Adapter für die Kurbel von DM auf 104er Lk? Und wie sind deiner „Langzeiterfahrungen“?
Wäre toll, wenn du da ne Info hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (6. November 2022)

eric_est.85 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> habe vor mir in Kürze ein ARGON zu ordern. Reicht es, wenn ich beim Bestellprozess angebe, dass ich einen zweiten Flaschenhalter-Montageplatz benötige und die machen dann die Nietmuttern am entsprechender Stelle in dem Rahmen?


Wenn du nicht gerade vor hast einen Umwerfer zu montieren legt Nicolai die Beste Position fest. Es gibt Mindestabstände zu den Rohrenden, es geht aber auch darum wo die Winkelbohrmaschine hinkommt. Wenn du schon dabei bist lass gleich ein Loch für eine Versenkbare Stütze reinbohren


----------



## eric_est.85 (9. November 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade vor hast einen Umwerfer zu montieren legt Nicolai die Beste Position fest. Es gibt Mindestabstände zu den Rohrenden, es geht aber auch darum wo die Winkelbohrmaschine hinkommt. Wenn du schon dabei bist lass gleich ein Loch für eine Versenkbare Stütze reinbohren


Vielen Dank für die Info 🙋🏼‍♂️👌🏻


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Dezember 2022)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was ist das denn für ein Adapter für die Kurbel von DM auf 104er Lk? Und wie sind deiner „Langzeiterfahrungen“?
> Wäre toll, wenn du da ne Info hast



Der Spider ist preiswert und funktioniert gut, mittlerweilen hab ich aber einen Powermeter Spider drin.

Suche: Spider Aliexpress fovno ml-008


----------

